# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  रूहानियत

## SUNIL1107

*रैनी चढ़ी रसूल की सो रंग मौला के हाथ !
जिसके कपरे रंग दिए सो धन धन वाके भाग  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*खुसरो बाजी प्रेम की मैं खेलूँ पी के संग !
जीत गयी तो पिया मोरे हारी पी के संग  !!

चकवा चकवी दो जने इन मत मारो कोय !
ये मारे करतार के रैन बिछोया होय  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*खुसरो ऐसी पीत कर जैसे हिन्दू जोय !
पूत पराए कारने जल जल कोयला होय  !!

खुसरवा दर इश्क बाजी कम जि हिन्दू जन माबाश !
कज़ बराए मुर्दा मा सोज़द जान-ए-खेस रा  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*उज्जवल बरन अधीन तन एक चित्त दो ध्यान !
देखत में तो साधु है पर निपट पाप की खान  !!

श्याम सेत गोरी लिए जनमत भई अनीत !
एक पल में फिर जात है जोगी काके मीत  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*पंखा होकर मैं डुली, साती तेरा चाव !
मुझ जलती का जनम गयो तेरे लेखन भाव  !!

नदी किनारे मैं खड़ी सो पानी झिलमिल होय !
पी गोरी मैं साँवरी अब किस विध मिलना होय  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*साजन ये मत जानियो तोहे बिछड़त मोहे को चैन !
दिया जलत है रात में और जिया जलत बिन रैन  !!

रैन बिना जग दुखी और दुखी चन्द्र बिन रैन !
तुम बिन साजन मैं दुखी और दुखी दरस बिन नैंन  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अंगना तो परबत भयो, देहरी भई विदेस !
जा बाबुल घर आपने, मैं चली पिया के देस  !!

आ साजन मोरे नयनन में, सो पलक ढाप तोहे दूँ !
न मैं देखूँ और न को, न तोहे देखन दूँ  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*अपनी छवि बनाई के मैं तो पी के पास गई !
जब छवि देखी पीहू की सो अपनी भूल गई  !!

खुसरो पाती प्रेम की बिरला बाँचे कोय !
वेद, कुरान, पोथी पढ़े, प्रेम बिना का होय  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*संतों की निंदा करे, रखे पर नारी से हेत !
वे नर ऐसे जाऐंगे, जैसे रणरेही का खेत  !!

खुसरो सरीर सराय है क्यों सोवे सुख चैन !
कूच नगारा सांस का, बाजत है दिन रैन  !!*

----------


## draculla

वाह सुनील जी आप ने बहुत ही बढियाँ दोहे का संग्रह किया है/
सच में रूहानी पो़त है आपका इस बेतरीन सूत्र के लिए + रेप 
धन्यवाद

----------


## jalwa

मित्र सुनील जी, आपके दोहों का संकलन निश्चित ही बेहतरीन है किन्तु मित्र, यदि आप इनका भावार्थ भी समझा देते तो अच्छा रहता.

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अच्छा लगा पर मेरी हिंदी कमजोर है पूरा अर्थ नहीं पता चला

----------


## SUNIL1107

*परम आदरणीय ड्रेकुला जी, जलवा जी, पूजा जी सूत्र पर आने का और होसला अफजाई का धन्यबाद ! जलवा जी इतने उच्च कोटि के संतों के दोहों का हम जैसे अधम जीव क्या अर्थ करेंगे, और अर्थ करने बैठे भी तो शायद अर्थ का अनर्थ कर बैठें ! वैसे भी इनका अर्थ प्रत्येक व्यक्ति अपने स्वयं के हिसाब से कर सकता है, अध्यात्मिक व्यक्ति के लिए अध्यात्मिक अर्थ और संसारी व्यक्ति के लिए संसारी अर्थ ! अतः क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ !  *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*प्रस्तुत पंक्तियों में खुसरो साहिब ने क्या खूब जीव और परमात्मा का वर्णन किया है, इसे हर व्यक्ति अपने अपने सन्दर्भ में ले सकता है (अध्यात्मिक और संसारी )अध्यात्मिक व्यक्ति परमात्मा के सन्दर्भ में लेगा और संसारी व्यक्ति प्रेमी प्रेमिका के प्रेम के रूप में !  * 
*अपनी छवि बनाई के जो मैं पी के पास गई,
जब छवि देखी पीहू की तो अपनी भूल गई !
छाप तिलक सब छीन्हीं रे मोसे नैंना मिलाई के
बात अघम कह दीन्हीं रे मोसे नैंना मिला के !
बल बल जाऊँ मैं तोरे रंग रिजना
अपनी सी रंग दीन्हीं रे मोसे नैंना मिला के !
प्रेम वटी का मदवा पिलाय के मतवारी कर दीन्हीं रे
मोसे नैंना मिलाई के !
गोरी गोरी बईयाँ हरी हरी चूरियाँ
बइयाँ पकर हर लीन्हीं रे मोसे नैंना मिलाई के !
खुसरो निजाम के बल-बल जइए
मोहे सुहागन किन्हीं रे मोसे नैंना मिलाई के !
ऐ री सखी मैं तोसे कहूँ, मैं तोसे कहूँ, छाप तिलक....!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*प्रस्तुत पंक्तियों में भी इसी प्रकार का चित्रण है ! खुसरो साहेब ने देह से आत्मा के जाने का अर्थात मृत्यु का कितनी खूबसूरती से वर्णन किया है ! इसे साधारण तौर पर दुल्हिन की विदाई भी माना जा सकता है !
बहोत रही बाबुल घर दुल्हन, चल तोरे पी ने बुलाई !
बहोत खेल खेली सखियन से, अन्त करी लरिकाई !
बिदा करन को कुटुम्ब सब आए, सगरे लोग लुगाई !
चार कहार मिल डोलिया उठाई, संग परोहत और भाई !
चले ही बनेगी होत कहाँ है, नैनन नीर बहाई !
अन्त बिदा हो चलि है दुल्हिन, काहू कि कछु न बने आई !
मौज-खुसी सब देखत रह गए, मात पिता और भाई !
मोरी कौन संग लगन धराई, धन-धन तेरि है खुदाई !
बिन मांगे मेरी मंगनी जो कीन्ही, नेह की मिसरी खिलाई !
एक के नाम कर दीनी सजनी, पर घर की जो ठहराई !
गुण नहीं एक औगुन बहोतेरे, कैसे नोशा रिझाई !
खुसरो चले ससुरारी सजनी, संग कोई नहीं आई !


*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*खुसरो रैन सुहाग की, जागी पी के संग ! 
तन मेरो मन पियो को, दोउ भए एक रंग  !! 

खुसरो दरिया प्रेम का, उल्टी वा की धार !
जो उतरा सो डूब गया, जो डूबा सो पार  !!

खीर पकायी जतन से, चरखा दिया जला ! 
आया कुत्ता खा गया, तू बैठी ढोल बजा  !!

गोरी सोवे सेज पर, मुख पर डारे केस !
चल खुसरो घर आपने, सांझ भयी चहु देस  !!

खुसरो मौला के रुठते, पीर के सरने जाय !
कहे खुसरो पीर के रुठते, मौला नहिं होत सहाय  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

खुसरो साहेब की कुछ पहेलियाँ प्रस्तुत हैं जिनमे दो सखियों का वार्तालाप है, अंतिम पंक्ति में उत्तर भी दिया है !
१. 
खा गया पी गया 
दे गया बुत्ता 
ऐ सखि साजन? 
ना सखि कुत्ता!

----------


## SUNIL1107

२. 
लिपट लिपट के वा के सोई 
छाती से छाती लगा के रोई 
दांत से दांत बजे तो ताड़ा 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि जाड़ा !

----------


## SUNIL1107

३. 
रात समय वह मेरे आवे 
भोर भये वह घर उठि जावे 
यह अचरज है सबसे न्यारा 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि तारा!

----------


## SUNIL1107

४. 
नंगे पाँव फिरन नहिं देत 
पाँव से मिट्टी लगन नहिं देत 
पाँव का चूमा लेत निपूता 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि जूता!

----------


## SUNIL1107

५. 
ऊंची अटारी पलंग बिछायो 
मैं सोई मेरे सिर पर आयो 
खुल गई अंखियां भयी आनंद 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि चांद!

----------


## SUNIL1107

६. 
जब माँगू तब जल भरि लावे 
मेरे मन की तपन बुझावे 
मन का भारी तन का छोटा 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि लोटा!

----------


## SUNIL1107

७. 
वो आवै तो शादी होय 
उस बिन दूजा और न कोय 
मीठे लागें वा के बोल 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि ढोल!

----------


## SUNIL1107

८. 
बेर-बेर सोवतहिं जगावे 
ना जागूँ तो काटे खावे 
व्याकुल हुई मैं हक्की बक्की 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि मक्खी!

----------


## SUNIL1107

९. 
अति सुरंग है रंग रंगीले 
है गुणवंत बहुत चटकीलो 
राम भजन बिन कभी न सोता 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि तोता!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१०. 
आप हिले और मोहे हिलाए 
वा का हिलना मोए मन भाए 
हिल हिल के वो हुआ निसंखा 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि पंखा!

----------


## SUNIL1107

११. 
अर्ध निशा वह आया भौन 
सुंदरता बरने कवि कौन 
निरखत ही मन भयो अनंद 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि चंद!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१२. 
शोभा सदा बढ़ावन हारा 
आँखिन से छिन होत न न्यारा 
आठ पहर मेरो मनरंजन 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि अंजन!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१३. 
जीवन सब जग जासों कहै 
वा बिनु नेक न धीरज रहै 
हरै छिनक में हिय की पीर 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि नीर!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१४. 
बिन आये सबहीं सुख भूले 
आये ते अँग-अँग सब फूले 
सीरी भई लगावत छाती 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि पाती!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१५. 
सगरी रैन छतियां पर राख 
रूप रंग सब वा का चाख 
भोर भई जब दिया उतार 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि हार!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१६. 
पड़ी थी मैं अचानक चढ़ आयो 
जब उतरयो तो पसीनो आयो 
सहम गई नहीं सकी पुकार 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि बुखार!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१७. 
सेज पड़ी मोरे आंखों आए 
डाल सेज मोहे मजा दिखाए 
किस से कहूं अब मजा में अपना 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि सपना!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१८. 
बखत बखत मोए वा की आस 
रात दिना ऊ रहत मो पास 
मेरे मन को सब करत है काम 
ऐ सखि साजन? ना सखि राम!

----------


## SUNIL1107

१९. 
सरब सलोना सब गुन नीका 
वा बिन सब जग लागे फीका 
वा के सर पर होवे कोन 
ऐ सखि ‘साजन’ना सखि! लोन(नमक)

----------


## SUNIL1107

२०. 
सगरी रैन मिही संग जागा 
भोर भई तब बिछुड़न लागा 
उसके बिछुड़त फाटे हिया’ 
ए सखि ‘साजन’ ना, सखि! दिया(दीपक)

----------


## SUNIL1107

21.
राह चलत मोरा अंचरा गहे।
मेरी सुने न अपनी कहे
ना कुछ मोसे झगडा-टंटा
ऐ सखि साजन ना सखि कांटा!

----------


## SUNIL1107

22.
बरसा-बरस वह देस में आवे, 
मुँह से मुँह लाग रस प्यावे।
वा खातिर मैं खरचे दाम, 
ऐ सखि साजन न सखि! आम।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

23.
नित मेरे घर आवत है, 
रात गए फिर जावत है।
मानस फसत काऊ के फंदा, 
ऐ सखि साजन न सखि! चंदा।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

24.
आठ प्रहर मेरे संग रहे, 
मीठी प्यारी बातें करे।
श्याम बरन और राती नैंना, 
ऐ सखि साजन न सखि! मैंना।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

25.
घर आवे मुख घेरे-फेरे, 
दें दुहाई मन को हरें,
कभू करत है मीठे बैन, 
कभी करत है रुखे नैंन।
ऐसा जग में कोऊ होता, 
ऐ सखि साजन न सखि! तोता।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*एक और बानगी खुसरो साहेब की* 
*ऐ री सखी मोरे पिया घर आए
भाग लगे इस आँगन को
बल-बल जाऊँ मैं अपने पिया के, चरन लगायो निर्धन को।
मैं तो खड़ी थी आस लगाए, मेंहदी कजरा माँग सजाए।
देख सूरतिया अपने पिया की, हार गई मैं तन मन को।
जिसका पिया संग बीते सावन, उस दुल्हन की रैन सुहागन।
जिस सावन में पिया घर नाहि, आग लगे उस सावन को।
अपने पिया को मैं किस विध पाऊँ, लाज की मारी मैं तो डूबी डूबी जाऊँ
तुम ही जतन करो ऐ री सखी री, मै मन भाऊँ साजन को।*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*रसखान के दोहे* 
*प्रेम प्रेम सब कोउ कहत, प्रेम न जानत कोइ !
जो जन जानै प्रेम तो, मरै जगत क्यों रोइ  !!
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*रसखान के दोहे 

**कमल तंतु सो छीन अरु, कठिन खड़ग की धार !
अति सूधो टढ़ौ बहुरि, प्रेमपंथ अनिवार  !!

*
*काम क्रोध मद मोह भय, लोभ द्रोह मात्सर्य !
इन सबहीं ते प्रेम है, परे कहत मुनिवर्य  !!

*
*बिन गुन जोबन रूप धन, बिन स्वारथ हित जानि !
सुद्ध कामना ते रहित, प्रेम सकल रसखानि  !!

*
*अति सूक्ष्म कोमल अतिहि, अति पतरौ अति दूर !
प्रेम कठिन सब ते सदा, नित इकरस भरपूर  !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*रसखान के दोहे 
*
*प्रेम अगम अनुपम अमित, सागर सरिस बखान !
जो आवत एहि ढिग बहुरि, जात नाहिं रसखान  !!

*
*भले वृथा करि पचि मरौ, ज्ञान गरूर बढ़ाय !
बिना प्रेम फीको सबै, कोटिन कियो उपाय  !!

*
*दंपति सुख अरु विषय रस, पूजा निष्ठा ध्यान !
इन हे परे बखानिये, सुद्ध प्रेम रसखान  !!

*
*प्रेम रूप दर्पण अहे, रचै अजूबो खेल !
या में अपनो रूप कछु, लखि परिहै अनमेल  !!

*
*हरि के सब आधीन पै, हरी प्रेम आधीन !
याही ते हरि आपु ही, याहि बड़प्पन दीन  !!
*

----------


## sushilnkt

*वाह सुनील जी आप ने बहुत ही बढियाँ दोहे का संग्रह किया है/
धन्यवाद*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *वाह सुनील जी आप ने बहुत ही बढियाँ दोहे का संग्रह किया है/
> धन्यवाद*


*धन्यबाद मित्र सुशील जी*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कर कानन कुंडल मोरपखा उर पै बनमाल बिराजती है* 
*मुरली कर में अधरा मुस्कानी तरंग महाछबि छाजती है* 
*रसखानी लखै तन पीतपटा सत दामिनी कि दुति लाजती है* 
*वह बाँसुरी की धुनी कानि परे कुलकानी हियो तजि भाजती है*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*प्रस्तुत दोहे संत कबीरदास जी के हैं जो कि ज्ञानमार्गी संत हुए है !*
*दुख में सुमरिन सब करे, सुख मे करे न कोय !
जो सुख मे सुमरिन करे, दुख काहे को होय !! १ !!   


**तिनका कबहुँ न निंदिये, जो पाँयन तर होय !
कबहुँ उड़ आँखिन परे, पीर घनेरी होय  !! २ !! 

*
*माला फेरत जुग भया, फिरा न मन का फेर !
कर का मन का डार दें, मन का मनका फेर !! ३ !!  

*
*गुरु गोविन्द दोनों खड़े, काके लागूं पाँय !
बलिहारी गुरु आपनो, गोविंद दियो बताय !! ४ !!  

*
*बलिहारी गुरु आपनो, घड़ी-घड़ी सौ सौ बार !
मानुष से देवत किया करत न लागी बार !! ५ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबिरा माला मनहि की, और संसारी भीख ! 
माला फेरे हरि मिले, गले रहट के देख !! ६ !! 

*
*सुख मे सुमिरन ना किया, दु:ख में किया याद !
कह कबीर ता दास की, कौन सुने फरियाद  !! ७ !!  

*
*साईं इतना दीजिये, जा मे कुटुम समाय !
मैं भी भूखा न रहूँ, साधु ना भूखा जाय  !! ८ !!  

*
*लूट सके तो लूट ले, राम नाम की लूट !
पाछे फिरे पछताओगे, प्राण जाहिं जब छूट  !! ९ !!  

*
*जाति न पूछो साधु की, पूछि लीजिए ज्ञान ! 
मोल करो तलवार का, पड़ा रहन दो म्यान  !! १० !!*

----------


## sushilnkt

हा हा हा 



बाह बाह क्या मजेदार सूत्र हे दोस्त 
धन्यवाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

*जहाँ दया तहाँ धर्म है, जहाँ लोभ तहाँ पाप ! 
जहाँ क्रोध तहाँ पाप है, जहाँ क्षमा तहाँ आप  !! ११ !!  

*
*धीरे-धीरे रे मना, धीरे सब कुछ होय !
माली सींचे सौ घड़ा, ॠतु आए फल होय  !! १२ !!  

*
*कबीरा ते नर अन्ध है, गुरु को कहते और !
हरि रूठे गुरु ठौर है, गुरु रुठै नहीं ठौर  !! १३ !!  

*
*पाँच पहर धन्धे गया, तीन पहर गया सोय  !
एक पहर हरि नाम बिन, मुक्ति कैसे होय  !! १४ !! 

*
*कबीरा सोया क्या करे, उठि न भजे भगवान !
जम जब घर ले जायेंगे, पड़ी रहेगी म्यान  !! १५ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*शीलवन्त सबसे बड़ा, सब रतनन की खान  ! 
तीन लोक की सम्पदा, रही शील में आन  !! १६ !!  

*
*माया मरी न मन मरा, मर-मर गए शरीर !
आशा तृष्णा न मरी, कह गए दास कबीर !! १७ !!  

*
*माटी कहे कुम्हार से, तु क्या रौंदे मोय !
एक दिन ऐसा आएगा, मैं रौंदूंगी तोय  !! १८ !!  

*
*रात गंवाई सोय के, दिवस गंवाया खाय !
हीरा  जन्म अनमोल था, कोड़ी बदले जाय !! १९ !!  

*
*नींद निशानी मौत की, उठ कबीरा जाग !
और रसायन छांड़ि के, नाम रसायन लाग !! २० !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*जो तोकु कांटा बुवे, ताहि बोय तू फूल ! 
तोकू फूल के फूल है, बाकू है त्रिशूल  !! २१ !!  

*
*दुर्लभ मानुष जन्म है, देह न बारम्बार !
तरुवर ज्यों पत्ती झड़े, बहुरि न लागे डार !! २२ !!  

आय हैं सो जाएँगे, राजा रंक फकीर ! 
एक सिंहासन चढ़ि चले, एक बँधे जात जंजीर !! २३ !! 

*
*काल करे सो आज कर, आज करे सो अब !
पल में प्रलय होएगी, बहुरि करेगा कब !! २४ !!  

*
*माँगन मरण समान है, मति माँगो कोई भीख !
माँगन से तो मरना भला, यह सतगुरु की सीख !! २५ !! *

----------


## SUNIL1107

*जहाँ आपा तहाँ आपदां, जहाँ संशय तहाँ रोग !
कह कबीर यह क्यों मिटे, चारों धीरज रोग !! २६ !!  

*
*माया छाया एक सी, बिरला जाने कोय !
भगता के पीछे लगे, सम्मुख भागे सोय !! २७ !!

*
*आया था किस काम को, तु सोया चादर तान ! 
सुरत सम्भाल ए गाफिल, अपना आप पहचान !! २८ !! 

*
*क्या भरोसा देह का, बिनस जात छिन मांह !
साँस-सांस सुमिरन करो और यतन कुछ नांह !! २९ !!  

*
*गारी ही सों ऊपजे, कलह कष्ट और मींच !
हारि चले सो साधु है, लागि चले सो नींच !! ३० !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*दुर्बल को न सताइए, जाकि मोटी हाय !
बिना जीव की हाय से, लोहा भस्म हो जाय !! ३१ !!  

*
*दान दिए धन ना घटे, नदी ने घटे नीर !
अपनी आँखों देख लो, यों क्या कहे कबीर !! ३२ !!  

*
*दस द्वारे का पिंजरा, तामे पंछी का कौन !
रहे को अचरज है, गए अचम्भा कौन !! ३३ !!  

*
*ऐसी वाणी बोलिए, मन का आपा खोय ! 
औरन को शीतल करे, आपहु शीतल होय !! 34 !!  

*
*हीरा वहाँ न खोलिये, जहाँ कुंजड़ों की हाट !
बांधो चुप की पोटरी, लागहु अपनी बाट !! ३५ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कुटिल वचन सबसे बुरा, जारि कर तन हार ! 
साधु वचन जल रूप, बरसे अमृत धार  !! ३६ !!  

*
*जग में बैरी कोई नहीं, जो मन शीतल होय !
यह आपा तो ड़ाल दे, दया करे सब कोय !! ३७ !!  

*
*मैं रोऊँ जब जगत को, मोको रोवे न होय !
मोको रोबे सोचना, जो शब्द बोय की होय !! ३८ !!  

*
*सोवा साधु जगाइए, करे नाम का जाप !
यह तीनों सोते भले, साकित सिंह और साँप !! ३९ !! 

*
*अवगुन कहूँ शराब का, आपा अहमक साथ ! 
मानुष से पशुआ करे दाय, गाँठ से खात !! ४० !! 
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*बाजीगर का बांदरा, ऐसा जीव मन के साथ ! 
नाना नाच दिखाय कर, राखे अपने साथ  !! ४१ !!  

*
*अटकी भाल शरीर में तीर रहा है टूट !
चुम्बक बिना निकले नहीं कोटि पटन को फ़ूट !! ४२ !!  

*
*कबीरा जपना काठ की, क्या दिख्लावे मोय !
ह्रदय नाम न जपेगा, यह जपनी क्या होय !! ४३ !!  

*
*पतिवृता मैली, काली कुचल कुरूप !
पतिवृता के रूप पर, वारो कोटि सरूप !! ४४ !!  

बैध मुआ रोगी मुआ, मुआ सकल संसार !
एक कबीरा ना मुआ, जेहि के राम अधार !! ४५ !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*हर चाले तो मानव, बेहद चले सो साध !
हद बेहद दोनों तजे, ताको भता अगाध !! ४६ !!  

*
*राम रहे बन भीतरे गुरु की पूजा ना आस !
रहे कबीर पाखण्ड सब, झूठे सदा निराश !! ४७ !!  

*
*जाके जिव्या बन्धन नहीं, ह्र्दय में नहीं साँच !
वाके संग न लागिये, खाले वटिया काँच !! ४८ !!  

*
*तीरथ गये ते एक फल, सन्त मिले फल चार !
सत्गुरु मिले अनेक फल, कहें कबीर विचार !! ४९ !!  

*
*सुमरण से मन लाइए, जैसे पानी बिन मीन !
प्राण तजे बिन बिछड़े, सन्त कबीर कह दीन !! ५० !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*जब यार देखा नैन भर दिल की गई चिंता उतर 
ऐसा नहीं कोई अजब राखे उसे समझाए कर ।

जब आँख से ओझल भया, तड़पन लगा मेरा जिया
हक्का इलाही क्या किया, आँसू चले भर लाय कर । 

तू तो हमारा यार है, तुझ पर हमारा प्यार है
तुझ दोस्ती बिसियार है एक शब मिली तुम आय कर । 

जाना तलब तेरी करूँ दीगर तलब किसकी करूँ
तेरी जो चिंता दिल धरूँ, एक दिन मिलो तुम आय कर । 

मेरी जो मन तुम ने लिया, तुम उठा गम को दिया
तुमने मुझे ऐसा किया, जैसा पतंगा आग पर । 

खुसरो कहै बातों ग़ज़ब, दिल में न लावे कुछ अजब
कुदरत खुदा की है अजब, जब जिव दिया गुल लाय कर ।*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*इबादत करते हैं जो लोग जन्नत की तमन्ना में* 
*इबादत तो नहीं है इक तरह की वो तिजारत[1] है* 

*जो डर के नार-ए-दोज़ख़[2] से ख़ुदा का नाम लेते हैं* 
*इबादत क्या वो ख़ाली बुज़दिलाना एक ख़िदमत है* 

*मगर जब शुक्र-ए-ने'मत में जबीं झुकती है बन्दे की* 
*वो सच्ची बन्दगी है इक शरीफ़ाना इत'अत[3] है* 

*कुचल दे हसरतों को बेनियाज़-ए-मुद्दा[4] हो जा* 
*ख़ुदी को झाड़ दे दामन से मर्द-ए-बाख़ुदा[5] हो जा* 

*उठा लेती हैं लहरें तहनशीं[6] होता है जब कोई* 
*उभरना है तो ग़र्क़-ए-बह्र-ए-फ़ना[7] हो जा*
*(जोश मलीहाबादी)* 




*शब्दार्थ:* 
1.*↑** व्यापार 2.**↑** जहन्नुम की आग 3.**↑** समर्पण 4.**↑** किसी के लक्ष्य की तरफ ध्यान न दे 5.**↑** खुदा का भक्त 6.**↑** पानी में डूबता* 7.*↑** मौत के गहरे समुन्दर में डूब*

----------


## madan thigna

बहुत ही बढ़िया दोस्त..

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बहुत ही बढ़िया दोस्त..


*आपका शुक्रिया दोस्त*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*क्या सिर्फ मुसलमानों के प्यारे हैं हुसैन, 
चर्खे नौए बशर के तारे हैं हुसैन, 

इंसान को बेदार तो हो लेने दो, 
हर कौम पुकारेगी हमारे है हुसैन
*


*( जोश मलीहाबादी )*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*प्रभु जी तुम चंदन हम पानी !*
*जाकी अंग-अंग बास समानी !!
प्रभु जी तुम घन बन हम मोरा !*
*जैसे चितवत चंद चकोरा !!
प्रभु जी तुम दीपक हम बाती !*
*जाकी जोति बरै दिन राती !!
प्रभु जी तुम मोती हम धागा !*
*जैसे सोनहिं मिलत सोहागा !!
प्रभु जी तुम स्वामी हम दासा !*
*ऐसी भक्ति करै 'रैदासा !!
*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सूरदास जी* 
*अब हों नाच्यौ बहुत गोपाल !
काम क्रोध कौ पहिरि चोलना, कंठ विषय की माल !!
महामोह के नूपुर बाजत, निन्दा सब्द रसाल !
भरम भर्*यौ मन भयौ पखावज, चलत कुसंगति चाल !!
तृसना नाद करति घट अन्तर, नानाविध दै ताल !
माया कौ कटि फैंटा बांध्यो, लोभ तिलक दियो भाल !!
कोटिक कला काछि दिखराई, जल थल सुधि नहिं काल !
सूरदास की सबै अविद्या, दूरि करौ नंदलाल !!*

*भावार्थ :- संसार के प्रवृति मार्ग पर भटकते-भटकते जीव अन्त में प्रभु से कहता है, तुम्हारी आज्ञा से बहुत नाच मैंने नाच लिया। अब इस प्रवृति से मुझे छुटकारा दे दो, मेरा सारा अज्ञान दूर कर दो। वह नृत्य कैसा? काम-क्रोध के वस्त्र पहने। विषय की माला पहनी। अज्ञान के घुंघरू बजे। परनिन्दा का मधुर गान गाया। भ्रमभरे मन ने मृदंग का काम दिया। तृष्णा ने स्वर भरा और ताल तद्रुप दिये। माया का फेंटा कस लिया था। माथे पर लोभ का तिलक लगा लिया था। तुम्हें रिझाने के लिए न जाने कितने स्वांग रचे। कहां-कहां नाचना पड़ा, किस-किस योनि में चक्कर लगाना पड़ा। न तो स्थान का स्मरण है, न समय का। किसी तरह अब तो रीझ जाओ, नंदनंदन।*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*जगत में झूठी देखी प्रीत।
अपने ही सुखसों सब लागे, क्या दारा क्या मीत॥
मेरो मेरो सभी कहत हैं, हित सों बाध्यौ चीत।
अंतकाल संगी नहिं कोऊ, यह अचरज की रीत॥
मन मूरख अजहूँ नहिं समुझत, सिख दै हारयो नीत।
नानक भव-जल-पार परै जो गावै प्रभु के गीत॥*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*हरि बिनु तेरो को न सहाई।
काकी मात-पिता सुत बनिता, को काहू को भाई॥
धनु धरनी अरु संपति सगरी जो मानिओ अपनाई।
तन छूटै कुछ संग न चालै, कहा ताहि लपटाई॥
दीन दयाल सदा दु:ख-भंजन, ता सिउ रुचि न बढाई।
नानक कहत जगत सभ मिथिआ, ज्यों सुपना रैनाई॥*

----------


## SUNIL1107

बहुत दिन बीते पिया को देखे, 
अरे कोई जाओ, पिया को बुलाय लाओ
मैं हारी वो जीते पिया को देखे बहुत दिन बीते।

सब चुनरिन में चुनर मोरी मैली, 
क्यों चुनरी नहीं रंगते?
बहुत दिन बीते।
खुसरो निजाम के बलि बलि जइए, 
क्यों दरस नहीं देते?
बहुत दिन बीते।

----------


## SUNIL1107

जग में आकर इधर उधर देखा|
तू ही आया नज़र जिधर देखा|



जान से हो गए बदन ख़ाली,
जिस तरफ़ तूने आँख भर देखा|



नाला, फ़रियाद, आह और ज़ारी,
आप से हो सका सो कर देखा|



उन लबों ने की न मसीहाई,
हम ने सौ-सौ तरह से मर देखा|



ज़ोर आशिक़ मिज़ाज है कोई,
‘दर्द’ को क़िस्स:-ए- मुख्तसर देखा|


(ख्वाजा मीर दर्द)

----------


## SUNIL1107

न किसी की आँख का नूर हूँ न किसी के दिल का क़रार हूँ 
जो किसी के काम न आ सके मैं वो एक मुश्त-ए-ग़ुबार हूँ 

न तो मैं किसी का हबीब हूँ न तो मैं किसी का रक़ीब हूँ 
जो बिगड़ गया वो नसीब हूँ जो उजड़ गया वो दयार हूँ 

मेरा रंग-रूप बिगड़ गया मेरा यार मुझ से बिछड़ गया 
जो चमन फ़िज़ाँ में उजड़ गया मैं उसी की फ़स्ल-ए-बहार हूँ 

पढ़े फ़ातेहा कोई आये क्यूँ कोई चार फूल चढाये क्यूँ 
कोई आके शम्मा जलाये क्यूँ मैं वो बेकसी का मज़ार हूँ 

मैं नहीं हूँ नग़्मा-ए-जाँफ़िशाँ मुझे सुन के कोई करेगा क्या 
मैं बड़े बरोग की हूँ सदा मैं बड़े दुख की पुकार हूँ 


(बहादुर शाह जफ़र)

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

उधो, मन न भए दस बीस।
एक हुतो सो गयौ स्याम संग, को अवराधै ईस॥
सिथिल भईं सबहीं माधौ बिनु जथा देह बिनु सीस।
स्वासा अटकिरही आसा लगि, जीवहिं कोटि बरीस॥
तुम तौ सखा स्यामसुन्दर के, सकल जोग के ईस।
सूरदास, रसिकन की बतियां पुरवौ मन जगदीस॥ 


टिप्पणी :- गोपियां कहती है, `मन तो हमारा एक ही है, दस-बीस मन तो हैं नहीं कि एक को किसी के लगा दें और दूसरे को किसी और में। अब वह भी नहीं है, कृष्ण के साथ अब वह भी चला गया। तुम्हारे निर्गुण ब्रह्म की उपासना अब किस मन से करें ?" `स्वासा....बरीस,' गोपियां कहती हैं,"यों तो हम बिना सिर की-सी हो गई हैं, हम कृष्ण वियोगिनी हैं, तो भी श्याम-मिलन की आशा में इस सिर-विहीन शरीर में हम अपने प्राणों को करोड़ों वर्ष रख सकती हैं।" `सकल जोग के ईस' क्या कहना, तुम तो योगियों में भी शिरोमणि हो। यह व्यंग्य है। 


शब्दार्थ :- हुतो =था। अवराधै = आराधना करे, उपासना करे। ईस =निर्गुण ईश्वर। सिथिल भईं = निष्प्राण सी हो गई हैं। स्वासा = श्वास, प्राण। बरीश = वर्ष का अपभ्रंश। पुरवौ मन = मन की इच्छा पूरी करो।

----------


## harry1

अविश्बस्नीय काम किया है मित्र आपने सच में

----------


## SUNIL1107

> अविश्बस्नीय काम किया है मित्र आपने सच में


आपका ह्रदय से आभारी हूँ मित्र हैरी जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान

कर कानन कुंडल मोरपखा उर पै बनमाल बिराजती है 

मुरली कर में अधरा मुस्कानी तरंग महाछबि छाजती है 

रसखानी लखै तन पीतपटा सत दामिनी कि दुति लाजती है 

वह बाँसुरी की धुनी कानि परे कुलकानी हियो तजि भाजती है

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान

आवत है वन ते मनमोहन, गाइन संग लसै ब्रज-ग्वाला । 

बेनु बजावत गावत गीत, अभीत इतै करिगौ कछु रत्याना । 

हेरत हेरित चकै चहुँ ओर ते झाँकी झरोखन तै ब्रजबाला । 

देखि सुआनन को रसखनि तज्यौ सब द्योस को ताप कसाला ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

कानन दै अँगुरी रहिहौं, जबही मुरली धुनि मंद बजैहै। 

मोहिनि तानन सों रसखान, अटा चढ़ि गोधुन गैहै पै गैहै॥ 

टेरि कहौं सिगरे ब्रजलोगनि, काल्हि कोई कितनो समझैहै। 

माई री वा मुख की मुसकान, सम्हारि न जैहै, न जैहै, न जैहै॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

कान्ह भये बस बाँसुरी के, अब कौन सखी हमको चहिहै।
निसि द्यौस रहे यह आस लगी, यह सौतिन सांसत को सहिहै।
जिन मोहि लियो मनमोहन को, 'रसखानि' सु क्यों न हमैं दहिहै।
मिलि आवो सबै कहुं भाग चलैं, अब तो ब्रज में बाँसुरी रहिहै।

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

खेलत फाग सुहाग भरी, अनुरागहिं लालन क धरि कै ।
भारत कुंकुम, केसर की पिचकारिन में रंग को भरि कै ॥
गेरत लाल गुलाल लली, मनमोहन मौज मिटा करि कै ।
जात चली रसखान अली, मदमस्त मनी मन कों हरि कै ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

अंखियां हरि–दरसन की प्यासी।
देख्यौ चाहति कमलनैन कौ¸ निसि–दिन रहति उदासी।।
आए ऊधै फिरि गए आंगन¸ डारि गए गर फांसी।
केसरि तिलक मोतिन की माला¸ वृन्दावन के बासी।।
काहू के मन को कोउ न जानत¸ लोगन के मन हांसी।
सूरदास प्रभु तुम्हरे दरस कौ¸ करवत लैहौं कासी।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

जसोदा ऊखल बाँधे स्याम ।
मन-मोहन बाहिर ही छाँड़े, आपु गई गृह-काम ॥
दह्यौ मथति, मुख तैं कछु बकरति, गारी दे लै नाम ।
घर-घर डोलत माखन चोरत, षट-रस मेरैं धाम ॥
ब्रज के लरिकनि मारि भजत हैं, जाहु तुमहु बलराम ।
सूरि स्याम ऊखल सौं बाधै, निरखहिं ब्रजकी बाम ॥



यशोदा जी ने श्यामसुन्दर को ऊखल में बाँध दिया है । मनमोहन को बाहर (आँगन में)ही छोड़कर स्वयं घर के कार्य में लग गयी हैं । दही मथती जाती हैं और मुख से नाम ले -लेकर गाली देती हुई कुछ बकती भी जाती हैं कि `यह घर-घर मक्खन चुराता घूमता है जब कि मेरे घर में छहों रस (भरे) हैं । ब्रज के लड़कों को मारकर भाग जाता है । (इसे नहीं छोड़ूँगी।) बलराम! तुम भी चले जाओ ।' सूरदास जी कहते हैं कि व्रज की गोपियाँ श्यामसुन्दर को ऊखल बँधा देख रही हैं ।

----------


## sivprasad sajag

सुनील जी क्या संग्रह है आप का आपकी रूहानियत में तो हम भी खो गए ! सच !

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूत्र भ्रमण का धन्यबाद शिवप्रसाद जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

सब की पूजा एक सी, अलग अलग हर रीत 
मस्जिद जाये मौलवी, कोयल गाये गीत 

पूजा घर में मूर्ती, मीरा के संग श्याम 
जितनी जिसकी चाकरी, उतने उसके दाम 

सीता, रावण, राम का, करें विभाजन लोग 
एक ही तन में देखिये, तीनों का संजोग 

मिट्टी से माटी मिले, खो के सभी निशां 
किस में कितना कौन है, कैसे हो पहचान

----------


## jaileo

अंतरात्मा को झंकृत कर देने वाली प्रविष्टियाँ ........... वाह... धन्यवाद मित्र /

----------


## SUNIL1107

> अंतरात्मा को झंकृत कर देने वाली प्रविष्टियाँ ........... वाह... धन्यवाद मित्र /


सूत्र पर आपके आगमन का ह्रदय से आभार जय भाई

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

अब कैं राखि लेहु गोपाल ।
दसहूँ दिसा दुसह दावागिनि, उपजी है इहिं काल ॥
पटकत बाँस काँस-कुस चटकत, टकत ताल-तमाल ।
उचटत अति अंगार, फुटत फर, झपटत लपट कराल ॥
धूम-धूँधि बाढ़ी धर-अंबर, चमकत बिच-बिच ज्वाल ।
हरिन बराह, मोर चातक, पक, जरत जीव बेहाल ॥
जनि जिय डरहु, नैन मूँदहु सब, हँसि बोले नँदलाल ।
सूर अगिनि सब बदन समानी, अभय किए ब्रज-बाल ॥




भावार्थ :-- (गोपबालक कहते हैं -) `गोपाल! इस बार रक्षा कर लो । इस समय दसों दिशाओं में असह्य दावाग्नि प्रकट हो गयी है । बाँस पटापट शब्द करते फट रहे हैं, जलते कुश एवं काश से चटचटाहट हो रही है, ताल और तमाल के (बड़े) वृक्ष भी (जलकर) गिर रहे हैं । बहुत अधिक चिनगारियाँ उछल रही हैं, फलफूट रहे हैं और दारुण लपटें फैल रही हैं । धुएँ का अन्धकार पृथ्वी से आकाश तक बढ़ गया है, उसके बीच-बीच में ज्वाला चमक रही है । हरिन, सूअर, मोर, पपीहे, कोयल आदि जीव बड़ी दुर्दशा के साथ भस्म हो रहे हैं ।'(यह सुनकर) श्रीनन्दलाल हँसकर बोले--`अपने चित्त में डरो मत ! सब लोग नेत्र बंद कर लो। 'सूरदास जी कहते हैं कि सब अग्नि मेरे प्रभु के मुख में प्रविष्ट हो गयी, उन्होंने व्रज के बालकों को निर्भय कर दिया ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास  

(आछे मेरे) लाल हो, ऐसी आरि न कीजै ।
मधु-मेवा-पकवान-मिठाई जोइ भावै सोइ लीजै ॥
सद माखन घृत दह्यौ सजायौ, अरु मीठौ पय पीजै ।
पा लागौं हठ अधिक करौ जनि, अति रिस तैं तन छीजै ॥
आन बतावति, आन दिखावति, बालक तौ न पतीजै ।
खसि-खसि परत कान्ह कनियाँ तैं, सुसुकि-सुसुकि मन खीजै ॥
जल -पुटि आनि धर्*यौ आँगन मैं, मोहन नैकु तौ लीजै ।
सूर स्याम हठी चंदहि माँगै, सु तौ कहाँ तैं दीजै ॥




भावार्थ ;-- `(मेरे अच्छे) लाल ! ऐसी हठ नहीं करनी चाहिये । मधु, मेवा, पकवान तथा मिठाइयों में तुम्हें जो अच्छा लगे, वह ले लो । तुरंत का निकाला मक्खन है, सजाव (भली प्रकार जमा) दही है, घी है, (इन्हें लो) और मीठा दूध पीओ । मैं तुम्हारे पैर पड़ती हूँ, अब अधिक हठ मत करो; क्रोध करने से शरीर दुर्बल होता है ।' (यह कहकर माता)कुछ दूसरी बातें सुनाती है, कुछ अन्य वस्तुएँ दिखाती है, फिर भी उनका बालक उनकी बात का विश्वास नहीं करता (वह मान बैठा है कि मैया चन्द्रमा दे सकती है पर देती नहीं है)कन्हैया गोद से (मचलकर) बार-बार खिसका पड़ता है, सिसकारी मार-मारकर मन-ही-मन खीझ रहा है। तब माता ने जल से भरा बर्तन लाकर आँगन में रखा और बोलीं--`मोहन लो! इसे तनिक अब (तुम स्वयं) पकड़ो तो।' सूरदास जी कहते हैं कि श्याम तो हठपूर्वक चन्द्रमा को माँग रहा है; भला, उसे कोई कहाँ से दे सकता है ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

ऊधो, मोहिं ब्रज बिसरत नाहीं।
बृंदावन गोकुल तन आवत सघन तृनन की छाहीं॥
प्रात समय माता जसुमति अरु नंद देखि सुख पावत।
माखन रोटी दह्यो सजायौ अति हित साथ खवावत॥
गोपी ग्वाल बाल संग खेलत सब दिन हंसत सिरात।
सूरदास, धनि धनि ब्रजबासी जिनसों हंसत ब्रजनाथ॥ 


शब्दार्थ :- गोकुल तन = गोकुल की तरफ। तृनन की = वृक्ष-लता आदि की। हित =स्नेह। सिरात = बीतता था। 


भावार्थ :- निर्मोही मोहन को अपने ब्रज की सुध आ गई। व्याकुल हो उठे, बाल्यकाल का एक-एक दृष्य आंखों में नाचने लगा। वह प्यारा गोकुल, वह सघन लताओं की शीतल छाया, वह मैया का स्नेह, वह बाबा का प्यार, मीठी-मीठी माखन रोटी और वह सुंदर सुगंधित दही, वह माखन-चोरी और ग्वाल बालों के साथ वह ऊधम मचाना ! कहां गये वे दिन? कहां गई वे घड़ियां ?

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

ऊधौ, कर्मन की गति न्यारी।
सब नदियाँ जल भरि-भरि रहियाँ सागर केहि बिध खारी॥
उज्ज्वल पंख दिये बगुला को कोयल केहि गुन कारी॥
सुन्दर नयन मृगा को दीन्हे बन-बन फिरत उजारी॥
मूरख-मूरख राजे कीन्हे पंडित फिरत भिखारी॥
सूर श्याम मिलने की आसा छिन-छिन बीतत भारी॥ 

भावार्थ :- गोपियाँ भगवान कृष्ण के प्रति अपने प्रेम के प्रतिदानस्वरूप विरह को प्राप्त करती हैं। लेकिन वे इसे विधि का विधान कहकर आश्वस्त रहती हैं। वे ऊधो से कहती हैं कि हे ऊधो, प्रकृति का नियम एकदम उलटा है। धरती पर जितनी भी नदियाँ हैं वे सब की सब अपना मीठा जल सागर में डाल रही हैं लेकिन वह फिर भी खारा ही है। छद्म-तपस्वी बगुले को उसने सफेद रंग दिया है जबकि मीठा बोलने वाली कोयल को काला बना दिया। सुन्दर नेत्रों वाला हिरन जंगल में मारा-मारा फिरता है। अनपढ़ लोग धन से खेलते हैं जबकि ज्ञानी लोग अपना जीवन भीख माँगकर पूरा करते हैं। सूरदास कहते हैं कि गोपियों ने कहा--इसी तरह श्याम से मिलने की हमारी इच्छा जितनी बढ़ती जाती है, उतना ही यह वियोग हमें भारी प्रतीत होता है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

जा दिनतें निरख्यौ नँद-नंदन, कानि तजी घर बन्धन छूट्यो॥
चारु बिलोकनिकी निसि मार, सँभार गयी मन मारने लूट्यो॥
सागरकौं सरिता जिमि धावति रोकि रहे कुलकौ पुल टूट्यो।
मत्त भयो मन संग फिरै, रसखानि सुरूप सुधा-रस घूट्यो॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

धूरि भरे अति शोभित श्याम जू, तैसी बनी सिर सुन्दर चोटी । 

खेलत खात फिरैं अँगना, पग पैंजनिया कटि पीरी कछौटी ।। 

वा छवि को रसखान विलोकत, वारत काम कलानिधि कोटी !

काग के भाग कहा कहिए हरि हाथ सों ले गयो माखन रोटी ।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

नैन लख्यो जब कुंजन तैं, बनि कै निकस्यो मटक्यो री।
सोहत कैसे हरा टटकौ, सिर तैसो किरीट लसै लटक्यो री।
को 'रसखान कहै अटक्यो, हटक्यो ब्रजलोग फिरैं भटक्यो री।
रूप अनूपम वा नट को, हियरे अटक्यो, अटक्यो, अटक्यो री॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

प्रान वही जु रहैं रिझि वापर, रूप वही जिहिं वाहि रिझायो।
सीस वही जिहिं वे परसे पग, अंग वही जिहीं वा परसायो
दूध वही जु दुहायो वही सों, दही सु सही जु वहीं ढुरकायो।
और कहाँ लौं कहौं 'रसखान री भाव वही जू वही मन भायो॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

मानुस हौं तो वही रसखान, बसौं मिलि गोकुल गाँव के ग्वारन।
जो पसु हौं तो कहा बस मेरो, चरौं नित नंद की धेनु मँझारन॥
पाहन हौं तो वही गिरि को, जो धर्यो कर छत्र पुरंदर कारन।
जो खग हौं तो बसेरो करौं मिलि कालिंदीकूल कदम्ब की डारन॥

या लकुटी अरु कामरिया पर, राज तिहूँ पुर को तजि डारौं।
आठहुँ सिद्धि, नवों निधि को सुख, नंद की धेनु चराय बिसारौं॥
रसखान कबौं इन आँखिन सों, ब्रज के बन बाग तड़ाग निहारौं।
कोटिक हू कलधौत के धाम, करील के कुंजन ऊपर वारौं॥

सेस गनेस महेस दिनेस, सुरेसहु जाहि निरंतर गावै।
जाहि अनादि अनंत अखण्ड, अछेद अभेद सुबेद बतावैं॥
नारद से सुक व्यास रहे, पचिहारे तू पुनि पार न पावैं।
ताहि अहीर की छोहरियाँ, छछिया भरि छाछ पै नाच नचावैं॥

धुरि भरे अति सोहत स्याम जू, तैसी बनी सिर सुंदर चोटी।
खेलत खात फिरैं अँगना, पग पैंजनी बाजति, पीरी कछोटी॥
वा छबि को रसखान बिलोकत, वारत काम कला निधि कोटी।
काग के भाग बड़े सजनी, हरि हाथ सों लै गयो माखन रोटी॥

कानन दै अँगुरी रहिहौं, जबही मुरली धुनि मंद बजैहै।
माहिनि तानन सों रसखान, अटा चड़ि गोधन गैहै पै गैहै॥
टेरी कहाँ सिगरे ब्रजलोगनि, काल्हि कोई कितनो समझैहै।
माई री वा मुख की मुसकान, सम्हारि न जैहै, न जैहै, न जैहै॥

मोरपखा मुरली बनमाल, लख्यौ हिय मै हियरा उमह्यो री।
ता दिन तें इन बैरिन कों, कहि कौन न बोलकुबोल सह्यो री॥
अब तौ रसखान सनेह लग्यौ, कौउ एक कह्यो कोउ लाख कह्यो री।
और सो रंग रह्यो न रह्यो, इक रंग रंगीले सो रंग रह्यो री।

----------


## SUNIL1107

रसखान 

मोहन हो-हो, हो-हो होरी ।
काल्ह हमारे आँगन गारी दै आयौ, सो को री ॥
अब क्यों दुर बैठे जसुदा ढिंग, निकसो कुंजबिहारी ।
उमँगि-उमँगि आई गोकुल की , वे सब भई धन बारी ॥
तबहिं लला ललकारि निकारे, रूप सुधा की प्यासी ।
लपट गईं घनस्याम लाल सों, चमकि-चमकि चपला सी ॥
काजर दै भजि भार भरु वाके, हँसि-हँसि ब्रज की नारी ।
कहै ’रसखान’ एक गारी पर, सौ आदर बलिहारी ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास 

परनारी राता फिरैं, चोरी बिढ़िता खाहिं ।
दिवस चारि सरसा रहै, अंति समूला जाहिं ॥1॥



भावार्थ - परनारी से जो प्रीति जोड़ते हैं और चोरी की कमाई खाते हैं, भले ही वे चार दिन फूले-फूले फिरें ।किन्तु अन्त में वे जड़मूल से नष्ट हो जाते हैं ।



परनारि का राचणौं, जिसी लहसण की खानि ।
खूणैं बैसि र खाइए, परगट होइ दिवानि ॥2॥



भावार्थ - परनारी का साथ लहसुन खाने के जैसा है, भले ही कोई किसी कोने में छिपकर खाये, वह अपनी बास से प्रकट हो जाता है ।



भगति बिगाड़ी कामियाँ, इन्द्री केरै स्वादि ।
हीरा खोया हाथ थैं, जनम गँवाया बादि ॥3॥



भक्ति को कामी लोगों ने बिगाड़ डाला है, इन्द्रियों के स्वाद में पड़कर, और हाथ से हीरा गिरा दिया, गँवा दिया । जन्म लेना बेकार ही रहा उनका ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास 


कामी अमी न भावई, विष ही कौं लै सोधि ।
कुबुद्धि न जाई जीव की, भावै स्यंभ रहौ प्रमोधि ॥4॥



भावार्थ - कामी मनुष्य को अमृत पसंद नहीं आता, वह तो जगह-जगह विष को ही खोजता रहता है । कामी जीव की कुबुद्धि जाती नहीं, चाहे स्वयं शम्भु भगवान् ही उपदेश दे-देकर उसे समझावें । 



कामी लज्या ना करै, मन माहें अहिलाद ।
नींद न मांगै सांथरा, भूख न मांगै स्वाद ॥5॥



भावार्थ - कामी मनुष्य को लज्जा नहीं आती कुमार्ग पर पैर रखते हुए, मन में बड़ा आह्लाद होता है उसे । नींद लगने पर यह नहीं देखा जाता कि बिस्तरा कैसा है, और भूखा मनुष्य स्वाद नहीं जानता, चाहे जो खा लेता है ।



ग्यानी मूल गँवाइया, आपण भये करता ।
ताथैं संसारी भला, मन में रहै डरता ॥6॥



ज्ञानी ने अहंकार में पड़कर अपना मूल भी गवाँ दिया,वह मानने लगा कि मैं ही सबका कर्ता-धर्त्ता हूँ ।उससे तो संसारी आदमी ही अच्छा, क्योंकि वह डरकर तो चलता है कि कहीं कोई भूल न हो जाय ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास 

करम गति टारै नाहिं टरी ॥



मुनि वसिष्ठ से पण्डित ज्ञानी, सिधि के लगन धरि ।
सीता हरन मरन दसरथ को, बनमें बिपति परी ॥ १॥



कहॅं वह फन्द कहाँ वह पारधि, कहॅं वह मिरग चरी ।
कोटि गाय नित पुन्य करत नृग, गिरगिट-जोन परि ॥ २॥



पाण्डव जिनके आप सारथी, तिन पर बिपति परी ।
कहत कबीर सुनो भै साधो, होने होके रही ॥ ३॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास 

गुरु वंदना 

राम-नाम कै पटंतरै, देबे कौं कछु नाहिं ।
क्या ले गुर संतोषिए, हौंस रही मन माहिं ॥1॥ 



भावार्थ - सद्गुरु ने मुझे राम का नाम पकड़ा दिया है । मेरे पास ऐसा क्या है उस सममोल का, जो गुरु को दूँ ?क्या लेकर सन्तोष करूँ उनका ? मन की अभिलाषा मन में ही रह गयी कि, क्या दक्षिणा चढ़ाऊँ ? वैसी वस्तु कहाँ से लाऊँ ?




सतगुरु लई कमांण करि, बाहण लागा तीर ।
एक जु बाह्या प्रीति सूं, भीतरि रह्या शरीर ॥2॥



भावार्थ - सदगुरु ने कमान हाथ में ले ली, और शब्द के तीर वे लगे चलाने । एक तीर तो बड़ी प्रीति से ऐसा चला दिया लक्ष्य बनाकर कि, मेरे भीतर ही वह बिंध गया, बाहर निकलने का नहीं अब ।



सतगुरु की महिमा अनंत, अनंत किया उपगार ।
लोचन अनंत उघाड़िया, अनंत-दिखावणहार ॥3॥



भावार्थ - अन्त नहीं सद्गुरु की महिमा का, और अन्त नहीं उनके किये उपकारों का , मेरे अनन्त लोचन खोल दिये, जिनसे निरन्तर मैं अनन्त को देख रहा हूँ । 



बलिहारी गुर आपणैं, द्यौंहाड़ी कै बार ।
जिनि मानिष तैं देवता, करत न लागी बार ॥4॥




भावार्थ - हर दिन कितनी बार न्यौछावर करूँ अपने आपको सद्गुरू पर, जिन्होंने एक पल में ही मुझे मनुष्य से परमदेवता बना दिया, और तदाकार हो गया मैं । 



गुरु गोविन्द दोऊ खड़े,काके लागूं पायं ।
बलिहारी गुरु आपणे, जिन गोविन्द दिया दिखाय ॥5॥



भावार्थ - गुरु और गोविन्द दोनों ही सामने खड़े हैं ,दुविधा में पड़ गया हूँ कि किसके पैर पकडूं !सद्गुरु पर न्यौछावर होता हूं कि, जिसने गोविन्द को सामने खड़ाकर दिया, गोविनद से मिला दिया ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास 

गुरु वंदना 
ना गुर मिल्या न सिष भया, लालच खेल्या डाव ।
दुन्यूं बूड़े धार मैं, चढ़ि पाथर की नाव ॥6॥



भावार्थ - लालच का दाँव दोनों पर चल गया , न तो सच्चा गुरु मिला और न शिष्य ही जिज्ञासु बन पाया । पत्थर की नाव पर चढ़कर दोनों ही मझधार में डूब गये ।


पीछैं लागा जाइ था, लोक बेद के साथि ।
आगैं थैं सतगुर मिल्या, दीपक दीया हाथि ॥7॥



भावार्थ - मैं भी औरों की ही तरह भटक रहा था, लोक-वेद की गलियों में । मार्ग में गुरु मिल गये सामने आते हुए और ज्ञान का दीपक पकड़ा दिया मेरे हाथ में । इस उजेले में भटकना अब कैसा ?



`कबीर' सतगुर ना मिल्या, रही अधूरी सीष । 
स्वांग जती का पहरि करि, घरि घरि माँगे भीष ॥8॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं -उनकी सीख अधूरी ही रह गयी कि जिन्हें सद्गुरु नहीं मिला । सन्यासी का स्वांग रचकर, भेष बनाकर घर-घर भीख ही माँगते फिरते हैं वे । 



सतगुरु हम सूं रीझि करि, एक कह्या परसंग ।
बरस्या बादल प्रेम का, भींजि गया सब अंग ॥9॥



भावार्थ - एक दिन सद्गुरु हम पर ऐसे रीझे कि एक प्रसंग कह डाला,रस से भरा हुआ । और, प्रेम का बादल बरस उठा, अंग-अंग भीग गया उस वर्षा में ।



यह तन विष की बेलरी, गुरु अमृत की खान ।
सीस दिये जो गुर मिलै, तो भी सस्ता जान ॥10॥



भावार्थ - यह शरीर तो बिष की लता है, बिषफल ही फलेंगे इसमें । और, गुरु तो अमृत की खान है । सिर चढ़ा देने पर भी सद्गुरु से भेंट हो जाय, तो भी यह सौदा सस्ता ही है ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास 

घूँघट का पट खोल रे, तोको पीव मिलेंगे। 

घट-घट मे वह सांई रमता, कटुक वचन मत बोल रे॥ 

धन जोबन का गरब न कीजै, झूठा पचरंग चोल रे। 

सुन्न महल मे दियना बारिले, आसन सों मत डोल रे।। 

जागू जुगुत सों रंगमहल में, पिय पायो अनमोल रे। 

कह कबीर आनंद भयो है, बाजत अनहद ढोल रे॥

----------


## desi poonam

badiya doha hai.....
plz sutra ko aage badaye.......

----------


## Kamal Ji

*:confused::confused: सच में मैं क्न्फुस्द ही हूँ कि किस को अच्छा या बहुत अच्छा या उत्तम कहूँ 
सुनील जी आप क्रिशन लीला वाले सूत्र पर आये थे 
तब ही कियों न मेरे को इस सूत्र का लिंक दे दिया? 
इस इसाब से तो नम्बर काट लेने चाहिए आपकी.
पर कैसे?
इस उत्तम कार्य को देखते हुए न्म्ब्वर काटने कि बात तो दूर 
यहाँ नम्बरों के अम्बार मिल जाने चाहिए आपको.
(+) भी तुच्छ है. ( कृपया मेरी बात को अन्यथा न ले कोई भी सदस्य ) 
पर यह सच है. 
संतो कि बाणी और अब भाई सुनील कि जुबानी. 
इस शोभनीय कार्य के लिए हृदय से शुभाशीर्वाद.
अनु.*

----------


## SUNIL1107

आपका हृदय से आभार अनु जी 

कबीर दास

झीनी झीनी बीनी चदरिया ॥



काहे कै ताना काहे कै भरनी, 
कौन तार से बीनी चदरिया ॥ १॥



इडा पिङ्गला ताना भरनी, 
सुखमन तार से बीनी चदरिया ॥ २॥



आठ कँवल दल चरखा डोलै, 
पाँच तत्त्व गुन तीनी चदरिया ॥ ३॥



साँ को सियत मास दस लागे, 
ठोंक ठोंक कै बीनी चदरिया ॥ ४॥



सो चादर सुर नर मुनि ओढी, 
ओढि कै मैली कीनी चदरिया ॥ ५॥



दास कबीर जतन करि ओढी, 
ज्यों कीं त्यों धर दीनी चदरिया ॥ ६॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास

`कबीर मन मृतक भया, दुर्बल भया सरीर ।
तब पैंडे लागा हरि फिरै, कहत कबीर ,कबीर ॥1॥ 



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं -मेरा मन जब मर गया और शरीर सूखकर कांटा हो गया, तब, हरि मेरे पीछे लगे फिरने मेरा नाम पुकार-पुकारकर-`अय कबीर ! अय कबीर !'- उलटे वह मेरा जप करने लगे ।



जीवन थैं मरिबो भलौ, जो मरि जानैं कोइ ।
मरनैं पहली जे मरै, तो कलि अजरावर होइ ॥2॥



भावार्थ - इस जीने से तो मरना कहीं अच्छा ; मगर मरने-मरने में अन्तर है । अगर कोई मरना जानता हो, जीते-जीते ही मर जाय । मरने से पहले ही जो मर गया, वह दूसरे ही क्षण अजर और अमर हो गया ।[जिसने अपनी वासनाओं को मार दिया, वह शरीर रहते हुए भी मृतक अर्थात मुक्त है।] 



आपा मेट्या हरि मिलै, हरि मेट्या सब जाइ ।
अकथ कहाणी प्रेम की, कह्यां न कोउ पत्याइ ॥3॥



भावार्थ - अहंकार को मिटा देने से ही हरि से भेंट होती है, और हरि को मिटा दिया, भुला दिया, तो हानि-ही-हानि है ।प्रेम की कहानी अकथनीय है । यदि इसे कहा जाय तो कौन विश्वास करेगा ?



`कबीर' चेरा संत का, दासनि का परदास ।
कबीर ऐसैं होइ रह्या, ज्यूं पाऊँ तलि घास ॥4॥




भावार्थ - कबीर सन्तों का दास है, उनके दासों का भी दास है ।वह ऐसे रह रहा है, जैसे पैरों के नीचे घास रहती है ।



रोड़ा ह्वै रहो बाट का, तजि पाषंड अभिमान ।
ऐसा जे जन ह्वै रहै, ताहि मिलै भगवान ॥5॥



भावार्थ - पाखण्ड और अभिमान को छोड़कर तू रास्ते पर का कंकड़ बन जा । ऐसी रहनी से जो बन्दा रहता है, उसे ही मेरा मालिक मिलता है ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास
 बैरागी बिरकत भला, गिरही चित्त उदार ।
दुहुं चूका रीता पड़ैं , वाकूं वार न पार ॥1॥


भावार्थ - बैरागी वही अच्छा, जिसमें सच्ची विरक्ति हो, और गृहस्थ वह अच्छा, जिसका हृदय उदार हो । यदि वैरागी के मन में विरक्ति नहीं, और गृहस्थ के मन में उदारता नहीं, तो दोनों का ऐसा पतन होगा कि जिसकी हद नहीं ।



`कबीर' हरि के नाव सूं, प्रीति रहै इकतार ।
तो मुख तैं मोती झड़ैं, हीरे अन्त न फार ॥2॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं -- यदि हरिनाम पर अविरल प्रीति बनी रहे, तो उसके मुख से मोती-ही मोती झड़ेंगे, और इतने हीरे कि जिनकी गिनती नहीं । [ हरि भक्त का व्यवहार - बर्ताव सबके प्रति मधुर ही होता है- मन मधुर, वचन मधुर और कर्म मधुर ।]



ऐसी बाणी बोलिये, मन का आपा खोइ ।
अपना तन सीतल करै, औरन को सुख होइ ॥3॥



भावार्थ - अपना अहंकार छोड़कर ऐसी बाणी बोलनी चाहिए कि, जिससे बोलनेवाला स्वयं शीतलता और शान्ति का अनुभव करे, और सुननेवालों को भी सुख मिले ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास


कोइ एक राखै सावधां, चेतनि पहरै जागि ।
बस्तर बासन सूं खिसै, चोर न सकई लागि ॥४!! 


भावार्थ - पहर-पहर पर जागता हुआ जो सचेत रहता है, उसके वस्त्र और बर्तन कैसे कोई ले जा सकता है ?चोर तो दूर ही रहेंगे, उसके पीछे नहीं लगेंगे । 



जग में बैरी कोइ नहीं, जो मन सीतल होइ ।
या आपा को डारिदे, दया करै सब कोइ ॥5॥



भावार्थ - हमारे मन में यदि शीतलता है, क्रोध नहीं है और क्षमा है, तो संसार में हमसे किसीका बैर हो नहीं सकता । अथवा अहंकार को निकाल बाहर करदें, तो हम पर सब कृपा ही करेंगे ।



आवत गारी एक है, उलटत होइ अनेक ।
कह `कबीर' नहिं उलटिए, वही एक की एक ॥6॥



भावार्थ - हमें कोई एक गाली दे और हम उलटकर उसे गालियाँ दें, तो वे गालियाँ अनेक हो जायेंगी। कबीर कहते हैं कि यदि गाली को पलटा न जाय, गाली का जवाब गाली से न दिया जाय, तो वह गाली एक ही रहेगी ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास 

कथनी और करनी का अंग 

जैसी मुख तैं नीकसै, तैसी चालै चाल ।
पारब्रह्म नेड़ा रहै, पल में करै निहाल ॥1॥



भावार्थ - मुँह से जैसी बात निकले, उसीपर यदि आचरण किया जाय, वैसी ही चाल चली जाय, तो भगवान् तो अपने पास ही खड़ा है, और वह उसी क्षण निहाल कर देगा ।



पद गाए मन हरषियां, साषी कह्यां अनंद ।
सो तत नांव न जाणियां, गल में पड़िया फंद ॥2॥



भावार्थ - मन हर्ष में डूब जाता है पद गाते हुए, और साखियाँ कहने में भी आनन्द आता है । लेकिन सारतत्व को नहीं समझा, और हरिनाम का मर्म न समझा, तो गले में फन्दा ही पड़नेवाला है । 



मैं जाण्यूं पढिबौ भलो, पढ़बा थैं भलौ जोग ।
राम-नाम सूं प्रीति करि, भल भल नींदौ लोग ॥3॥



भावार्थ - पहले मैं समझता था कि पोथियों का पढ़ना बड़ा अच्छा है, फिर सोचा कि पढ़ने से योग-साधन कहीं अच्छा है । पर अब तो इस निर्णय पर पहुँचा हूँ कि रामनाम से ही सच्ची प्रीति की जाय, भले ही अच्चै-अच्छे लोग मेरी निन्दा करें ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीर दास 

कथनी और करनी का अंग 

`कबीर' पढ़िबो दूरि करि, पुस्तक देइ बहाइ ।
बावन आषिर सोधि करि, `ररै' `ममै' चित्त लाइ ॥4॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं --पढ़ना लिखना दूर कर, किताबों को पानी में बहा दे । बावन अक्षरों में से तू तो सार के ये दो अक्षर ढूँढ़कर ले ले--`रकार' और `मकार'। और इन्हीं में अपने चित्त को लगा दे ।



पोथी पढ़ पढ़ जग मुवा, पंडित भया न कोय ।
ऐकै आषिर पीव का, पढ़ै सो पंडित होइ ॥5॥



भावार्थ - पोथियाँ पढ़-पढ़कर दुनिया मर गई, मगर कोई पण्डित नहीं हुआ । पण्डित तो वही हो सकता है, जिसने प्रियतम प्रभु का केवल एक अक्षर पढ़ लिया ।[पाठान्तर है `ढाई आखर प्रेम का' अर्थात प्रेम शब्द के जिसने ढाई अक्षर पढ़ लिये,अपने जीवन में उतार लियर, उसी को पण्डित कहना चाहिए ।]



करता दीसै कीरतन, ऊँचा करि-करि तुंड ।
जानें-बूझै कुछ नहीं, यौंहीं आंधां रूंड ॥6॥



भावार्थ - हमने देखा ऐसों को, जो मुख को ऊँचा करके जोर-जोर से कीर्तन करते हैं । जानते-समझते तो वे कुछ भी नहीं कि क्या तो सार है और क्या असार । उन्हें अन्धा कहा जाय, या कि बिना सिर का केवल रुण्ड ?

----------


## SUNIL1107

वर्तमान परिदृश्य में गोस्वामी तुलसी दास जी की कही बात कितनी सत्य प्रतीत होती है !

बड़  अधिकार  दच्छ  जब  पावा  . अति  अभिमानु  हृदयं  तब  आवा  ॥
नहीं  कोऊ अस जन्मा  जग माहीं .  प्रभुता पाई जाहि मद नाहीं  ॥४!!  (बालकाण्ड)

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सूरदास* 
सबसे ऊँची प्रेम सगाई।
दुर्योधन की मेवा त्यागी, साग विदुर घर पाई॥
जूठे फल सबरी के खाये बहुबिधि प्रेम लगाई॥
प्रेम के बस नृप सेवा कीनी आप बने हरि नाई॥
राजसुयज्ञ युधिष्ठिर कीनो तामैं जूठ उठाई॥
प्रेम के बस अर्जुन-रथ हाँक्यो भूल गए ठकुराई॥
ऐसी प्रीत बढ़ी बृन्दाबन गोपिन नाच नचाई॥
सूर क्रूर इस लायक नाहीं कहँ लगि करौं बड़ाई॥ 

भावार्थ:- सूरदास जी कहते हैं कि परस्पर प्रेम का रिश्ता ही भगवान की दृष्टि में बड़ा रिश्ता है। अभिमान के साथ आदर देने वाले दुर्योधन की परोसी हुई मेवा को त्यागकर भगवान कृष्ण ने विदुर द्वारा प्रेम और आदर के साथ हरी पत्तियों से बनाया साग ग्रहण किया। प्रेम के वशीभूत राम ने शबरी नाम की भील स्त्री के जूठे बेर खाए थे। प्रेम के वशीभूत ही भगवान कृष्ण अपने भक्त नरसिंह मेहता के नाई अर्थात् संदेशवाहक बनकर गए थे। प्रेम के वशीभूत ही उन्होंने युधिष्ठिर द्वारा किए गए राजसूय यज्ञ में जूठी पत्तलें स्वयं उठाई थीं। प्रेम के कारण ही महाभारत-युद्ध के दौरान उन्होंने अर्जुन के रथ का सारथि बनना स्वीकार किया था। गोपियों के निष्काम-प्रेम के तो भगवान इतने वशीभूत हो गये कि उनके कहे अनुसार ही नाचते थे अर्थात् जैसा वह कहती थीं वैसा ही वे करते थे। सूरदास कहते हैं कि मेरा मन तो कठोर है, उसमें प्रेम नहीं है इसलिए मैं भगवान की प्रशंसा भी बहुत अधिक नहीं कर पाता हूँ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *खुसरो बाजी प्रेम की मैं खेलूँ पी के संग !
> जीत गयी तो पिया मोरे हारी पी के संग  !!
> 
> चकवा चकवी दो जने इन मत मारो कोय !
> ये मारे करतार के रैन बिछोया होय  !!*


सुनील भी जी नमस्कार, कृपया यह बताने का कष्ट करेंगे कि  
आपने ऊपर लिखी लाइनों में कोण सा font इस्व्त्माल किया है 
मुझे यह फॉण्ट अच्छा लगा है .
धन्यवाद.

----------


## SUNIL1107

> सुनील भी जी नमस्कार, कृपया यह बताने का कष्ट करेंगे कि  
> आपने ऊपर लिखी लाइनों में कोण सा font इस्व्त्माल किया है 
> मुझे यह फॉण्ट अच्छा लगा है .
> धन्यवाद.


अनु जी यह गूगल पर ही अपराजिता नाम का फॉण्ट है, यह हमें भी अच्छा लगा था किन्तु अब यह यहाँ पोस्टिंग करते वक्त काम नहीं करता है !  इसीलिए आपने देखा होगा की हमारी postings भी apne foram ke normal  फॉण्ट me  ही होतीं हैं !

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ
मधुराष्टकं
श्री श्री वल्लभाचार्य द्वारा विरचित*

अधरं मधुरं वदनं मधुरं, नयनं मधुरं हसितं मधुरं। 
हृदयं मधुरं गमनं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥१॥ 



अधर, वदन नयना अति मधुरा, स्मित मधुर, हृदय अति मधुरा
चाल मधुर, सब कुछ मधु मधुरा, हे मधुराधिपते! मधु मधुरा

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मधुराष्टकं* 

वचनं मधुरं चरितं मधुरं, वसनं मधुरं वलितं मधुरं । 
चलितं मधुरं भ्रमितं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥२॥ 



चरित मधुर, वचनं अति मधुरा, भेष मधुर, वलितं अति मधुरा
चाल मधुर अति, भ्रमण भी मधुरा, हे मधुराधिपते! मधु मधुरा

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मधुराष्टकं* 


वेणुर्मधुरो रेनुर्मधुरः, पाणिर्मधुरः पादौ मधुरौ । 
नृत्यं मधुरं सख्यं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥३॥ 



मधुरं वेणु , चरण रज मधुरा, पाद पाणि दोनों अति मधुरा
मित्र मधुर मधु, नृत्यं मधुरा, हे मधुराधिपते! मधु मधुरा

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मधुराष्टकं* 

गीतं मधुरं पीतं मधुरं, भुक्तं मधुरं सुप्तं मधुरं । 
रूपं मधुरं तिलकं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥४॥ 



गायन मधुर, पीताम्बर मधुरा, भोजन मधुरम, शयनं मधुरा
रूप मधुरतम, तिलकं मधुरा, हे मधुराधिपते! मधु मधुरा

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मधुराष्टकं* 

करणं मधुरं तरणं मधुरं, हरणं मधुरं रमणं मधुरं । 
वमितं मधुरं शमितं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥५॥ 



करम मधुरतम, तारण मधुरा, हरण, रमण दोनों अति मधुरा
परम शक्तिमय मधुरम मधुरा, हे मधुराधिपते! मधु मधुरा

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मधुराष्टकं* 

गुंजा मधुरा माला मधुरा, यमुना मधुरा वीचीर्मधुरा । 
सलिलं मधुरं कमलं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥६॥ 



कुसुम माल, गुंजा अति मधुरा, यमुना मधुरा, लहरें मधुरा
यमुना जल, जल कमल भी मधुरा, हे मधुराधिपते! मधु मधुरा

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मधुराष्टकं* 

गोपी मधुरा लीला मधुरा, युक्तं मधुरं मुक्तं मधुरं। 
दृष्टं मधुरं सृष्टं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥७॥



मधुर गोपियाँ, लीला मधुरा, मिलन मधुर भोजन अति मधुरा
हर्ष मधुरतम, शिष्टं मधुरा, हे मधुराधिपते! मधु मधुरा

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मधुराष्टकं* 

गोपा मधुरा गावो मधुरा, यष्टिर्मधुरा सृष्टिर्मधुरा । 
दलितं मधुरं फ़लितं मधुरं, मधुराधिपते रखिलं मधुरं ॥८॥ 



ग्वाले मधुरम, गायें मधुरा, अंकुश मधुरम, सृष्टिम मधुरा
दलितं मधुरा, फलितं मधुरा, हे मधुराधिपते! मधु मधुरा

----------


## SUNIL1107

मीरा बाई 

आली, म्हांने लागे वृन्दावन नीको।
घर घर तुलसी ठाकुर पूजा दरसण गोविन्दजी को॥
निरमल नीर बहत जमुना में, भोजन दूध दही को।
रतन सिंघासन आप बिराजैं, मुगट धर्*यो तुलसी को॥
कुंजन कुंजन फिरति राधिका, सबद सुनन मुरली को।
मीरा के प्रभु गिरधर नागर, भजन  बिना नर फीको॥ 


शब्दार्थ :- म्हांने =मुझे। मुगट = मुकुट। फीको = नीरस, व्यर्थ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अनु जी यह गूगल पर ही अपराजिता नाम का फॉण्ट है, यह हमें भी अच्छा लगा था किन्तु अब यह यहाँ पोस्टिंग करते वक्त काम नहीं करता है !  इसीलिए आपने देखा होगा की हमारी postings भी apne foram ke normal  फॉण्ट me  ही होतीं हैं !


 जवाब देने का 
धन्यवाद 
अनु.

----------


## sanjeetspice

सच कहू तो दोस्तों मेरी तो कुछ समज ही नही आया 

ये कोंसी भाषा है

----------


## SUNIL1107

> सच कहू तो दोस्तों मेरी तो कुछ समज ही नही आया 
> 
> ये कोंसी भाषा है


सूत्र में पधारने का हार्दिक आभार संजीत जी ! सभी संतों की अपनी अपनी भाषा है, मीराबाई राजस्थान की थीं सो उनका काव्य राजस्थानी में है और कुछ श्लोक संस्कृत में है, इसी प्रकार कबीर, रहीम, रसखान सभी की अलग अलग अपनी निज भाषा शैली रही  है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

तुलसी दास

(माता) लै उछंग गोबिंद मुख बार-बार निरखैं। 

पुलकित तनु आनँदघन छन मन हरषै।1।।


 पूछत तोतरात बात मातहि जदुराई। 

अतिसय सुख जाते तोहि मोहि कहु समुझाई।2। 


देखत तुव बदन कमल मन अनंद होई। 

कहै कौन रसन मौन जानै कोइ कोई।3। 


सुंदर मुख मोहि देखाउ इच्छा अति मेारे। 

मम समान पुन्य पुंज बालक नहिं तोरे।4। 


तुलसी प्रभु प्रेम बिबस मनुज रूपधारी।

 बालकेलि लीला रस ब्रज जन हितकारी।5।

----------


## SUNIL1107

तुलसी दास

बाल लीला (राग ललित)

‘ छोटी मोटी मीसी रोटी चिकनी चुपरि कै तू,

दै री, मैया! ‘‘लै कन्हैया! ‘‘ सो कब?’’ अबहिं तात।।’

‘सिगरियै हौंहीं खैहों, बलदाऊ को न दैहौं।।’

 ‘ सो क्यों?’ ‘भटू, तेरेा कहा’ कहि इत उत जात।1। 


बाल बोलि डहकि बिरावत, चरित लखि,

गोपि गन महरि मुदित पुलकित गात। 

नूपुर की धुनि किंकिनि को कलरव सुनि,

कूदि कूदि किलकि ठाढ़े ठाढ़े खात।2। 


तनियाँ ललित कटि, बिचित्र टेपारो सीस,

मुनि मन हरत बचन कहै तोतरात। 


तुलसी निरखि हरषत बरषत फूल, 

भूरिभागी ब्रजबासी बिबुध सिद्ध सिहात।3।

----------


## SUNIL1107

तुलसी दास

गोपी उपालंभ (रास आसावरी ) 
(1)

तेहि स्याम की सपथ जसोदा! आइ देखु गृह मेरें। 

जैसी हाल करी यहि ढोटा छोटे निपट अनेरें।1। 


गोरस हानि सहौं , न कहौं कछु, यहि ब्रजबास बसेरें। 

दिन प्रति भाजन कौन बेसाहै? धर निधि काहू केरें।।2।


 किएँ निहोरो हँसत, खिझे तें डाँटत नयन तरेरें। 

अबहीं तें ये सिखे कहाँ धौं चरित ललित सुत तेरें ।3।


 बैठो सकुचि साधु भयो चाहत मातु बदन तन हेरें।

तुलसिदास प्रभु कहौं ते बातैं जे कहि भजे सबेरें।4।

----------


## SUNIL1107

तुलसी दास

गोपी उपालंभ (रास आसावरी ) 
(2) 

मेा कहँ झूठेहु दोष लगावहिं। 

मैया! इन्हहि बानि पर घर की, नाना जुगुति बनावहिं।1। 


इन्ह के लिएँ खेलिबो छाँड्यो, तऊ न उबरन पावहिं। 

भाजन फोरि, बोरि कर गोरस, देन उरहनो आवहिं।2। 


कबहुँक बाल रोवाइ पानि गहि, मिस करि उठि-उठि धावहिं। 

करहिं आपु, सिर धरहिं आन के, बचन बिरंचि हरावहिं।3। 


मेरी टेव बूझि हलधर सों, संतत संग खेलावहिं। 

जे अन्याउ करहिं काहू को, ते सिसु मोहि न भावहिं।4। 


सुनि सुनि बचन चातुरी ग्वालिनि हँसि हँसि बदन दुरावहिं। 

बाल गोपाल केलि कल कीरति तुलसिदास मुनि गावहि।5।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सूरदास* 

कहां लौं कहिए ब्रज की बात।
सुनहु स्याम, तुम बिनु उन लोगनि जैसें दिवस बिहात॥
गोपी गाइ ग्वाल गोसुत वै मलिन बदन कृसगात।
परमदीन जनु सिसिर हिमी हत अंबुज गन बिनु पात॥
जो कहुं आवत देखि दूरि तें पूंछत सब कुसलात।
चलन न देत प्रेम आतुर उर, कर चरननि लपटात॥
पिक चातक बन बसन न पावहिं, बायस बलिहिं न खात।
सूर, स्याम संदेसनि के डर पथिक न उहिं मग जात॥ 


भावार्थ :- `परमदीन...पात,' सारे ब्रजबासी ऐसे श्रीहीन और दीन दिखाई देते है, जैसे शिशिर के पाले से कमल कुम्हला जाता है और पत्ते उसके झुलस जाते हैं। `पिक ....पावहिं,' कोमल और पपीहे विरहाग्नि को उत्तेजित करते हैं अतः बेचारे इतने अधिक कोसे जाते हैं कि उन्होंने वहां बसेरा लेना भी छोड़ दिया है। `बायस....खात,' कहते हैं कि कौआ घर पर बैठा बोल रहा हो और उसे कुछ खाने को रख दिया जाय, तो उस दिन अपना कोई प्रिय परिजन या मित्र परदेश से आ जाता है। यह शकुन माना जाता है। पर अब कोए भी वहां जाना पसंद नहीं करते। वे बलि की तरफ देखते भी नहीं। यह शकुन भी असत्य हो गया। 


शब्दार्थ :- विहात =बीतते हैं। मलिन बदन = उदास। सिसिर हिमी हत = शिशिर ऋतु के पाले से मारे हुए। बिनु पात = बिना पत्ते के। कुसलात = कुशल-क्षेम। बायस =कौआ। बलि भोजन का भाग।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सूरदास* 
 
कहां लौं बरनौं सुंदरताई।
खेलत कुंवर कनक-आंगन मैं नैन निरखि छबि पाई॥
कुलही लसति सिर स्याम सुंदर कैं बहु बिधि सुरंग बनाई।
मानौ नव धन ऊपर राजत मघवा धनुष चढ़ाई॥
अति सुदेस मन हरत कुटिल कच मोहन मुख बगराई।
मानौ प्रगट कंज पर मंजुल अलि-अवली फिरि आई॥
नील सेत अरु पीत लाल मनि लटकन भाल रुलाई।
सनि गुरु-असुर देवगुरु मिलि मनु भौम सहित समुदाई॥
दूध दंत दुति कहि न जाति कछु अद्भुत उपमा पाई।
किलकत-हंसत दुरति प्रगटति मनु धन में बिज्जु छटाई॥
खंडित बचन देत पूरन सुख अलप-अलप जलपाई।
घुटुरुनि चलन रेनु-तन-मंडित सूरदास बलि जाई॥ 

इस पद में सूरदास जी भगवान् की सुंदरता का वर्णन कर रहे हैं। वह कहते हैं कि मैं बाल कृष्ण की सुंदरता का कहां तक वर्णन करूं। कुंवर कन्हैया स्वर्ण के आंगन में खेल रहे हैं, यह शोभा देखकर नेत्रों को सुख मिलता है। कन्हैया के सिर पर रखी हुई टोपी (कुलही) अनेक सुंदर रंगों में इस प्रकार शोभायमान है, मानो नए बादल पर इंद्रधनुष चढ़ा हो। बालक कृष्ण के मुख पर बिखरे हुए टेढ़े बाल अत्यंत सुंदर लग रहे हैं और मन को हर लेते हैं। ये ऐसे लगते हैं, मानो सुंदर कमल के ऊपर भौरों की पंक्ति घूम रही हो। उनके मस्तक पर नीला, सफेद, पीला और लाल मणि से जड़ा हुआ लटकन ऐसा सुंदर लगता है, मानो शनि, बृहस्पति, शुक्र, और मंगल साथ-साथ हों (शिन का प्रतीक नीलम, बृहस्पति का पीला पुखराज, शुक्र का सफेद हीरा और मंगल का लाल मूंगा होता है।) उनके दूध के दांतों की चमक की शोभा एक विचित्र उपमा पाती है। बालक कृष्ण के किलकारी मारते और हंसते समय कभी दांत दिखाई पड़ते हैं और कभी छिप जाते हैँ। ये इस प्रकार लगते हैं जैसे बादलों में बिजली की छटा हो। उनकी रुक-रुककर निकलने वाली खंडित तोतली बोली अनंत सुख देती है। इस प्रकार घुटनों के बल चलते हुए और शरीर में मिट्टी लपेटे हुए सुशोभित बाल श्रीकृष्ण पर सूरदास जी बलिहारी जाते हैं।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*सूरदास* 
कहियौ, नंद कठोर भये।
हम दोउ बीरैं डारि परघरै, मानो थाती सौंपि गये॥
तनक-तनक तैं पालि बड़े किये, बहुतै सुख दिखराये।
गो चारन कों चालत हमारे पीछे कोसक धाये॥
ये बसुदेव देवकी हमसों कहत आपने जाये।
बहुरि बिधाता जसुमतिजू के हमहिं न गोद खिलाये॥
कौन काज यहि राजनगरि कौ, सब सुख सों सुख पाये।
सूरदास, ब्रज समाधान करु, आजु-काल्हि हम आये॥ 

भावार्थ :- श्रीकृष्ण अपने परम ज्ञानी सखा उद्धव को मोहान्ध ब्रजवासियों में ज्ञान प्रचार करने के लिए भेज रहे हैं। इस पद में नंद बाबा के प्रति संदेश भेजा है। कहते है:- "बाबा , तुम इतने कठोर हो गये हो कि हम दोनों भाइयों को पराये घर में धरोहर की भांति सौंप कर चले गए। जब हम जरा-जरा से थे, तभी से तुमने हमें पाल-पोसकर बड़ा किया, अनेक सुख दिए। वे बातें भूलने की नहीं। जब हम गाय चराने जाते थे, तब तुम एक कोस तक हमारे पीछे-पीछे दौड़ते चले आते थे। हम तो बाबा, सब तरह से तुम्हारे ही है। पर वसुदेव और देवकी का अनधिकार तो देखो। ये लोग नंद-यशोदा के कृष्ण-बलराम को आज "अपने जाये पूत" कहते हैं। वह दिन कब होगा, जब हमें यशोदा मैया फिर अपनी गोद में खिलायेंगी। इस राजनगरी, मथुरा के सुख को लेकर क्या करें ! हमें तो अपने ब्रज में ही सब प्रकार का सूख था। उद्धव, तुम उन सबको अच्छी तरह से समझा-बुझा देना, और कहना कि दो-चार दिन में हम अवश्य आयेंगे।" 




शब्दार्थ :- बीरैं =भाइयों को। परघरै =दूसरे के घर में। थाती = धरोहर। तनक-तनक तें =छुटपन से। कोसक =एक कोस तक। समाधान =सझना, शांति।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ
भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*

भजगोविन्दं भजगोविन्दं गोविन्दं भजमूढमते ।
संप्राप्ते सन्निहिते काले नहि नहि रक्षति डुकृञ्करणे ॥ १ ॥



भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते!
कलवित काल करे जेहि काले, नियम व्याकरण, क्या करते?
भज गोविन्दम भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते! ॥१॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*


मूढ जहीहि धनागम तृष्णां कुरु सद्बुद्धिं मनसि वितृष्णाम् ।
यल्लभसे निज कर्मोपात्तं वित्तं तेन विनोदय चित्तम् ॥ २ ॥



माया जोड़े, काया तोड़े, ढेर लगा कब सुख मिलते,
जो भी करम किये थे पहले, उनके ही फल अब फलते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ॥२॥



नारीस्तनभर नाभीदेशं दृष्ट्वा मागामोहावेशम् ।
एतन्मांसावसादि विकारं मनसि विचिन्तय वारं वारम् ॥ ३ ॥



नारी तन, मोहित मन मोहा, अंदर माँस नहीं दिखते,
बार-बार सोचो मन मूरख, हाड़ माँस पर क्यूँ बिकते.
भज गोविन्दम , भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ॥३॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*

नलिनी दलगत जलमति तरलं तद्वज्जी वितमतिशय चपलम् ।
विद्धि व्याध्यभि मानग्रस्तं लोकं शोकहतं च समस्तम् ॥ ४ ॥



कमल पात, जल बिंदु न रुकते, अस्थिर, दूजे पल बहते,
अहम् ग्रसित अस्थिर संसारा , रोग, शोक, दुःख संग रहते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते! ॥४॥



यावद्वित्तो पार्जन सक्तः स्तावन्निज परिवारो रक्तः ।
पश्चा ज्जीवति जर्जर देहे वार्तां कोऽपि न पृच्छति गेहे ॥ ५ ॥



धन अर्जन की क्षमता जबतक, घर परिवार सलग रहते,
जर्जर देह कोई ना पूछे, ना कोई बात, अलग रहते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते! ॥५॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*

यावत्प वनो निवसति देहे तावत्पृच्छति कुशलं गेहे ।
गतवति वायौ देहापाये भार्या बिभ्यति तस्मिन्काये ॥ ६ ॥



जब तक प्राण देह में रहते, घर परिवार लिपट रहते,
प्राण वायु के गमन तदन्तर, वे कब कहाँ निकट रहते?
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ॥ ६ ॥



बालस्ता वत्क्रीडा सक्तः तरुणस्ता वत्तरुणी सक्तः ।
वृद्धस्ता वच्चिन्ता सक्तः परे ब्रह्मणि कोऽपि न सक्तः ॥ ७ ॥



बाल काल बहु खेल खिलौने, युवा काल नारी रमते,
वृद्ध, रोग, दुःख, क्लेश अनेका, परम ब्रह्म को ना भजते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते! ॥ ७ ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*

काते कान्ता कस्ते पुत्रः संसारोऽय मतीव विचित्रः ।
कस्य त्वं कः कुत आयातः तत्त्वं चिन्तय तदिह भ्रातः ॥ ८ ॥



को सुत, कन्त, भार्या, बन्धु, झूठे सब नाते छलते,
जगत रीत अद्भुत, तू किसका, कौन, कहाँ, आये, चलते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते! ॥  ८ ॥



सत्सङ्गत्वे निस्स्ङ्गत्वं निस्सङ्गत्वे निर्मोहत्वम् ।
निर्मोहत्वे निश्चल तत्त्वं निश्चलतत्त्वे जीवन्मुक्तिः ॥ ९ ॥



सत-संगति से निरासक्त मन, मोह चक्र में ना फँसते,
निर्मोही मन जीवन मुक्ति, पथ निर्बाध चलें हँसते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते! ॥  ९  ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*

वयसिगते कः कामविकारः शुष्के नीरे कः कासारः ।
क्षीणेवित्ते कः परिवारः ज्ञाते तत्त्वे कः संसारः ॥ १० ॥



काम गया यौवन के संगा, नीर सूख नद ना कहते.
धन विहीन परिवार न संगा, जानो जग इसको कहते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! ॥ १० ॥



मा कुरु धन जन यौवन गर्वं हरति निमेषात्कालः सर्वम् ।
मायामय मिदमखिलं हित्वा ब्रह्मपदं त्वं प्रविश विदित्वा ॥ ११ ॥



धन, यौवन, मद सब निःसारा, छिनत ना काल निमिष लगते,
मायामय अखिलं संसारा, ब्रह्म ज्ञान परमं लभते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ॥ ११ ॥



दिन यामिन्यौ सायं प्रातः शिशिर वसन्तौ पुनरायातः ।
कालः क्रीडति गच्छत्यायुः तदपि न मुञ्चत्याशा वायुः ॥ १२ ॥



प्रातः सायं, दिवस और रैना, शिशिर, बसन्ती ऋतु रुचते,
काल प्रभंजन के तिनके , पर वेग चाह के ना रुकते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ॥१२॥

यह बारह काव्य सूत्र ही विशेष रूप से प्रचलित हैं और गायन में बहुत ही प्रसिद्ध हैं।

----------


## SUNIL1107

शेष काव्य सूत्र

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*



काते कान्ता धन गतचिन्ता वातुल किं तव नास्ति नियन्ता ।
त्रिजगति सज्जनसं गतिरैका भवति भवार्णव तरणे नौका ॥ १३ ॥



धन पत्नी की चिंता त्यागो, नियति नियंता ही करते,
तीन लोक सत्संग सहायक, जिनसे भव सागर तरते.
भज गोविन्दम , भज गोविन्दम गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ॥१३॥



जटिलो मुण्डी लुञ्छितकेशः काषायाम्बर बहुकृतवेषः ।
पश्यन्नपि चन पश्यति मूढः उदरनिमित्तं बहुकृतवेषः ॥ १४ ॥



मुंडन, जटा, केश के लुंचन, भगवा विविध विधि धरते,
उदर निमितं करम पसारा, मूढ़ विलोकें, ना जगते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ॥१४॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*


अङ्गं गलितं पलितं मुण्डं दशन विहीनं जतं तुण्डम् ।
वृद्धो याति गृहीत्वा दण्डं तदपि न मुञ्चत्याशा पिण्डम् ॥ १५ ॥



शिथिल अंग, सर केश विहीना, दंतहीन अब ना सजते,
वृद्ध तदपि आबद्ध विमोहा, सार हीन जग ना तजते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते! ॥१५॥



अग्रे वह्निः पृष्ठेभानुः रात्रौ चुबुक समर्पित जानुः ।
करतल भिक्षस्त रुतलवासः तदपि न मुञ्चत्याशापाशः ॥ १६ ॥



उदर हेतु भिक्षान्न, तरु तल, सिकुड़ -सिकुड़ बैठा करते.
शीत- ताप सह अपितु, भावना के इंगित नाचा करते.
भज गोविन्दम, भजगोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते! ॥१६॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*



कुरुते गङ्गासागर गमनं व्रत परिपालन मथवा दानम् ।
ज्ञानविहिनः सर्वमतेन मुक्तिं न भजति जन्मशतेन ॥ १७ ॥



दान, पुण्य, व्रत, विविध प्रकारा, गंगा सागर तक चलते.
पर बिन ज्ञान कदापि न मुक्ति, जनम शतं मिटते मिलते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! ॥ १७ ॥



सुर मंदिर तरु मूल निवासः शय्या भूतल मजिनं वासः ।
सर्व परिग्रह भोग त्यागः कस्य सुखं न करोति विरागः ॥ १८ ॥



सुर मंदिर तरु मूल निवासा, शैय्या भूतल में करते,
सकल परिग्रह, भोग, त्याग, पर भाव विरागी से तरते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! ॥ १८ ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*

योगरतो वाभोगर तोवा सङ्गरतो वा सङ्गवीहिनः ।
यस्य ब्रह्मणि रमते चित्तं नन्दति नन्दति नन्दत्येव ॥ १९ ॥



योग रतो या भोग रतो या राग विरागों में रहते,
ब्रह्म रमा चित नन्दति-नन्दति, सतत ब्रह्म सुख में बहते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! १९ !!



भगवद् गीता किञ्चिद धीता गङ्गा जललव कणिका पीता ।
सकृदपि येन मुरारि समर्चा क्रियते तस्य यमेन न चर्चा ॥ २० ॥



भगवद गीता, किंचित अध्ययन, गंगा जल सेवन करते,
कृष्ण, वंदना वंदन कर्ता, कभी न यम से भी डरते.
भज गोविन्दम, भजगोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! २० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*


पुनरपि जननं पुनरपि मरणं पुनरपि जननी जठरे शयनम् ।
इह संसारे बहुदुस्तारे कृपयाऽपारे पाहि मुरारे ॥ २१ ॥



पुनरपि जनम, मरण पुनि जठरे, शयनं के क्रम दुःख सहते,
यह संसार जलधि दुस्तारा, श्री कृष्णं शरणम् महते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !!२१!!



रथ्या चर्पट विरचित कन्थः पुण्या पुण्य विवर्जित पन्थः ।
योगी योगनि योजित चित्तो रमते बालोन्मत्तव देव ॥ २२ ॥



लंबा चोगा पंथ बुहारे , क्या गुण-दोष शमन करते,
योगी योग नियोजित चित्तो, बालक सम ब्रह्मम रमते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! २२ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*


कस्त्वं कोऽहं कुत आयातः का मे जननी को मे तातः ।
इति परिभावय सर्वम सारम् विश्वं त्यक्त्वा स्वप्न विचारम् ॥ २३ ॥



को तुम, को हम , कहाँ से आये, को पितु- मातु न कह सकते?
जगत असारा, स्वप्न पसारा, क्या स्वप्निल जग रह सकते?
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते !! २३ !!



त्वयि मयि चान्यत्रैको विष्णुः व्यर्थं कुप्यसि मय्यसहिष्णुः ।
भव समचित्तः सर्वत्र त्वं वाञ्छस्य चिराद्यदि विष्णुत्वम् ॥ २४ ॥



अणु-अणु कण-कण, तुझमें- मुझमें, विष्णु ब्रह्म मय ही रमते,
व्यर्थ, क्रोध, दुर्भाव, विकारा, भव शुभ चितः सम समते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! २४ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*



शत्रौ मित्रे पुत्रे बन्धौ मा कुरु यत्नं विग्रहसन्धौ ।
सर्वस्मिन्नपि पश्यात्मानं सर्वत्रोत्सृज भेदाज्ञानम् ॥ २५ ॥



शत्रु, मित्र, सुत, बन्धु, बान्धवा, द्वेष दुलार परे करते,
अणु-कण कृष्णा! कृष्णा! कृष्णा! भेद विभावों से तरते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! २५ !!



कामं क्रोधं लोभं मोहं त्यक्त्वाऽत्मानं भावय कोऽहम् ।
आत्मज्ञान विहीना मूढाः ते पच्यन्ते नरकनिगूढाः ॥ २६ ॥



काम, क्रोध, मद, लोभ, विमोहा, त्याग स्वरूपं में बसते,
आत्म ज्ञान बिन जीव निगोधा, नरक निगोधा में धंसते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! २६ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*


गेयं गीता नाम सहस्रं ध्येयं श्रीपति रूपम जस्रम् ।
नेयं सज्जन सङ्गे चित्तं देयं दीनजनाय च वित्तम् ॥ २७ ॥



गेयं गीता , नाम सहस्त्रं , ध्येयं श्री श्री पति महते,
सज्जन संगा, चित्त प्रसन्ना, दीनन को धन दो कहते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! २७ !!



सुखतः क्रियते रामाभोगः पश्चाद्धन्त शरीरे रोगः ।
यद्यपि लोके मरणं शरणं तदपि न मुञ्चति पापा चरणम् ॥ २८ ॥



भोग पिपासा रत जिन लोगा, रोग शोक दारुण सहते,
नश्वर जगत तथापि मूढ़ा, सतत पाप के पथ गहते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! २८ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*



अर्थमनर्थं भावय नित्यं नास्तिततः सुखलेशः सत्यम् ।
पुत्रादपि धन भाजां भीतिः सर्वत्रैषा विहिआ रीतिः ॥ २९ ॥



धन अम्बार न सुख का सारा , लेश न सुख इनमें बहते,
निज सुत से अपि होत भयातुर, धन की गति ऐसी कहते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! २९ !!



प्राणायामं प्रत्याहारं नित्यानित्य विवेक विचारम् ।
जाप्यसमेत समाधि विधानं कुर्व वधानं महद वधानम् ॥ ३० ॥



प्राणायामं, प्रत्याहारम, नित्य निरत रत सत महते,
भज गोविन्दम, शांत समाधि, समाधिस्थ मन चित रहते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! ३० !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*ॐ भज गोविन्दम
आदि गुरु श्री शंकराचार्य विरचित*



गुरु चरणाम्बुज निर्भर भकतः संसाराद चिराद्भव मुक्तः ।
सेन्द्रिय मानस नियमादेवं द्रक्ष्यसि निज हृदयस्थं देवम् ॥ ३१ ॥



गुरु के चरण कमल नत वंदन, जिससे भव सागर तरते,
दत्त चित्त अनुशासित मन से, निज हिय प्रभु अनुभव करते.
भज गोविन्दम, भज गोविन्दम, गोविन्दम भज मूढ़ मते ! !! ३१ !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम 

छबि आवन मोहनलाल की।
काछनि काछे कलित मुरलि कर पीत पिछौरी साल की॥
बंक तिलक केसर को कीने दुति मानो बिधु बाल की।
बिसरत नाहिं सखी मो मन ते चितवनि नयन विसाल की॥
नीकी हँसनि अधर सुधरन की छबि छीनी सुमन गुलाल की।
जल सों डारि दियो पुरैन पर डोलनि मुकता माल की॥
आप मोल बिन मोलनि डोलनि बोलनि मदनगोपाल की।
यह सरूप निरखै सोइ जानै इस ’रहीम’ के हाल की॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 

नैया पड़ी मंझधार गुरु बिन कैसे लागे पार ॥



साहिब तुम मत भूलियो लाख लो भूलग जाये ।
हम से तुमरे और हैं तुम सा हमरा नाहिं ।
अंतरयामी एक तुम आतम के आधार ।
जो तुम छोड़ो हाथ प्रभुजी कौन उतारे पार ॥
गुरु बिन कैसे लागे पार ॥



मैं अपराधी जन्म को मन में भरा विकार ।
तुम दाता दुख भंजन मेरी करो सम्हार ।
अवगुन दास कबीर के बहुत गरीब निवाज़ ।
जो मैं पूत कपूत हूं कहौं पिता की लाज ॥
गुरु बिन कैसे लागे पार ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 

बीत गये दिन भजन बिना रे । 
भजन बिना रे, भजन बिना रे ॥



बाल अवस्था खेल गवांयो ।
जब यौवन तब मान घना रे ॥



लाहे कारण मूल गवाँयो ।
अजहुं न गयी मन की तृष्णा रे ॥



कहत कबीर सुनो भई साधो ।
पार उतर गये संत जना रे ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 

मन ना रँगाए, रँगाए जोगी कपड़ा ।। 

आसन मारि मंदिर में बैठे, ब्रम्ह-छाँड़ि पूजन लगे पथरा ।। 


कनवा फड़ाय जटवा बढ़ौले, दाढ़ी बाढ़ाय जोगी होई गेलें बकरा ।। 


जंगल जाये जोगी धुनिया रमौले काम जराए जोगी होए गैले हिजड़ा ।। 


मथवा मुड़ाय जोगी कपड़ो रंगौले, गीता बाँच के होय गैले लबरा ।। 


कहहिं कबीर सुनो भाई साधो, जम दरवजवा बाँधल जैबे पकड़ा ।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 

मन लाग्यो मेरो यार फ़कीरी में ॥



जो सुख पाऊँ राम भजन में 
सो सुख नाहिं अमीरी में 
मन लाग्यो मेरो यार फ़कीरी में ॥



भला बुरा सब का सुनलीजै
कर गुजरान गरीबी में
मन लाग्यो मेरो यार फ़कीरी में ॥



आखिर यह तन छार मिलेगा
कहाँ फिरत मग़रूरी में
मन लाग्यो मेरो यार फ़कीरी में ॥



प्रेम नगर में रहनी हमारी
साहिब मिले सबूरी में
मन लाग्यो मेरो यार फ़कीरी में ॥



कहत कबीर सुनो भयी साधो
साहिब मिले सबूरी में
मन लाग्यो मेरो यार फ़कीरी में ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 

माया महा ठगनी हम जानी।।

तिरगुन फांस लिए कर डोले

बोले मधुरे बानी।।



केसव के कमला वे बैठी

शिव के भवन भवानी।।

पंडा के मूरत वे बैठीं

तीरथ में भई पानी।।



योगी के योगन वे बैठी

राजा के घर रानी।।

काहू के हीरा वे बैठी

काहू के कौड़ी कानी।।



भगतन की भगतिन वे बैठी

बृह्मा के बृह्माणी।।

कहे कबीर सुनो भई साधो

यह सब अकथ कहानी।।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 

`कबीर' माया पापणी, फंध ले बैठी हाटि ।
सब जग तौ फंधै पड्या,गया कबीरा काटि ॥1॥



भावार्थ - यह पापिन माया फन्दा लेकर फँसाने को बाजार में आ बैठी है । बहुत सारों पर फंन्दा डाल दिया है इसने ।पर कबीर उसे काटकर साफ बाहर निकल आया हरि भक्त पर फंन्दा डालनेवाली माया खुद ही फँस जाती है, और वह सहज ही उसे काट कर निकल आता है ।] 



`कबीर' माया मोहनी, जैसी मीठी खांड ।
सतगुरु की कृपा भई, नहीं तौ करती भांड ॥2॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं -यह मोहिनी माया शक्कर-सी स्वाद में मीठी लगती है, मुझ पर भी यह मोहिनी डाल देती पर न डाल सकी । सतगुरु की कृपा ने बचा लिया, नहीं तो यह मुझे भांड़ बना-कर छोड़ती । जहाँ-तहाँ चाहे जिसकी चाटुकारी मैं करता फिरता ।



माया मुई न मन मुवा, मरि-मरि गया सरीर ।
आसा त्रिष्णां ना मुई, यों कहि गया `कबीर' ॥3॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं --न तो यह माया मरी और न मन ही मरा, शरीर ही बार-बार गिरते चले गये ।मैं हाथ उठाकर कहता हूँ । न तो आशा का अंत हुआ और न तृष्णा का ही ।



`कबीर' सो धन संचिये, जो आगैं कूं होइ ।
सीस चढ़ावें पोटली, ले जात न देख्या कोइ ॥4॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं,--उसी धन का संचय करो न, जो आगे काम दे । तुम्हारे इस धन में क्या रखा है ? गठरी सिर पर रखकर किसी को भी आजतक ले जाते नहीं देखा ।


त्रिसणा सींची ना बुझै, दिन दिन बधती जाइ ।
जवासा के रूष ज्यूं, घण मेहां कुमिलाइ ॥5॥




भावार्थ - कैसी आग है यह तृष्णा की !ज्यौं-ज्यौं इसपर पानी डालो, बढ़ती ही जाती है । 
जवासे का पौधा भारी वर्षा होने पर भी कुम्हला तो जाता है, पर मरता नहीं, फिर हरा हो जाता है ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 

कबीर जग की को कहै, भौजलि, बुड़ै दास ।
पारब्रह्म पति छाँड़ि करि, करैं मानि की आस ॥6॥ 



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं-- दुनिया के लोगों की बात कौन कहे, भगवान के भक्त भी भवसागर में डूब जाते हैं । इसीलिए परब्रह्म स्वामी को छोड़कर वे दूसरों से मान-सम्मान पाने की आशा करते हैं। 



माया तजी तौ क्या भया, मानि तजी नहीं जाइ । 
मानि बड़े मुनियर गिले, मानि सबनि को खाइ ॥7॥



भावार्थ - क्या हुआ जो माया को छोड़ दिया, मान-प्रतिष्ठा तो छोड़ी नहीं जा रही । बड़े-बड़े मुनियों को भी यह मान-सम्मान सहज ही निगल गया । यह सबको चबा जाता है, कोई इससे बचा नहीं ।



`कबीर' इस संसार का, झूठा माया मोह ।
जिहि घरि जिता बधावणा, तिहिं घरि तिता अंदोह ॥8॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं -- झूठा है संसार का सारा माया और मोह । सनातन नियम यह है कि - जिस घर में जितनी ही बधाइयाँ बजती हैं, उतनी ही विपदाएँ वहाँ आती हैं । 



बुगली नीर बिटालिया, सायर चढ्*या कलंक ।
और पखेरू पी गये , हंस न बोवे चंच ॥9॥



भावार्थ - बगुली ने चोंच डुबोकर सागर का पानी जूठा कर डाला ! सागर सारा ही कलंकित हो गया उससे ।और दूसरे पक्षी तो उसे पी-पीकर उड़ गये, पर हंस ही ऐसा था, जिसने अपनी चोंच उसमें नहीं डुबोई ।



`कबीर' माया जिनि मिले, सौ बरियाँ दे बाँह ।
नारद से मुनियर मिले, किसो भरोसौ त्याँह ॥10॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं -अरे भाई, यह माया तुम्हारे गले में बाहें डालकर भी सौ-सौ बार बुलाये, तो भी इससे मिलना-जुलना अच्छा नहीं । जबकि नारद-सरीखे मुनिवरों को यह समूचा ही निगल गई, तब इसका विश्वास क्या ?

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 

`कबीर' मारूँ मन कूं, टूक-टूक ह्वै जाइ ।
बिष की क्यारी बोइ करि, लुणत कहा पछिताइ ॥1॥



भावार्थ - इस मन को मैं ऐसा मारूँगा कि वह टूक-टूक हो जाय । मन की ही करतूत है यह, जो जीवन की क्यारी में विष के बीज मैंने बो दिये , उन फलों को तब लेना ही होगा, चाहे कितना ही पछताया जाय ।



आसा का ईंधण करूँ, मनसा करूँ बिभूति ।
जोगी फेरि फिल करूँ, यौं बिनना वो सूति ॥2॥



भावार्थ - आशा को जला देता हूँ ईंधन की तरह, और उस राख को तन पर रमाकर जोगी बन जाता हूँ । फिर जहाँ-जहाँ फेरी लगाता फिरूँगा, जो सूत इक्ट्ठा कर लिया है उसे इसी तरह बुनूँगा । [मतलब यह कि आशाएँ सारी जलाकर खाक कर दूँगा और निस्पृह होकर जीवन का क्रम इसी ताने-बाने पर चलाऊँगा ।]



पाणी ही तै पातला, धुवां ही तै झीण ।
पवनां बेगि उतावला, सो दोसत `कबीर' कीन्ह ॥3॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं कि ऐसे के साथ दोस्ती करली है मैंने जो पानी से भी पतला है और धुएं से भी ज्यादा झीना है । पर वेग और चंचलता उसकी पवन से भी कहीं अधिक है । [पूरी तरह काबू में किया हुआ मन ही ऐसा दोस्त है ।]



`कबीर' तुरी पलाणियां, चाबक लीया हाथि ।
दिवस थकां सांई मिलौं, पीछै पड़िहै राति ॥4॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं -ऐसे घोड़े पर जीन कस ली है मैंने, और हाथ में ले लिया है चाबुक, कि सांझ पड़ने से पहले ही अपने स्वामी से जा मिलूँ । बाद में तो रात हो जायगी , और मंजिल तक नहीं पहुँच सकूँगा ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर  दास* 


मैमन्ता मन मारि रे, घट ही माहैं घेरि ।
जबहिं चालै पीठि दे, अंकुस दै-दै फेरि ॥5॥



भावार्थ - मद-मत्त हाथी को, जो कि मन है, घर में ही घेरकर कुचल दो ।अगर यह पीछे को पैर उठाये, तो अंकुश दे-देकर इसे मोड़ लो ।



कागद केरी नाव री, पाणी केरी गंग । 
कहै कबीर कैसे तिरूँ, पंच कुसंगी संग ॥6॥



भावार्थ - कबीर कहते हैं --नाव यह कागज की है, और गंगा में पानी-ही-पानी भरा है । फिर साथ पाँच कुसंगियों का है, कैसे पार जा सकूँगा ? [ पाँच कुसंगियों से तात्पर्य है पाँच चंचल इन्द्रियों से ।]



मनह मनोरथ छाँड़ि दे, तेरा किया न होइ ।
पाणी में घीव नीकसै, तो रूखा खाइ न कोइ ॥7॥



भावार्थ - अरे मन ! अपने मनोरथों को तू छोड़ दे, तेरा किया कुछ होने-जाने का नहीं । यदि पानी में से ही घी निकलने लगे, तो कौन रूखी रोटी खायगा ? [मतलब यह कि मन तो पानी की तरह है, और घी से तात्पर्य है आत्म-दर्शन ।]

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नन्ददास* 

(राग सारंग)

आज वृंदाविपिन कुंज अद्भुत नई ।
परम सीतल सुखद स्याम सोभित तहाँ,
माधुरी मधुर और पीत फूलन छई ॥
विविध कदली खंभ, झूमका झुक रहे,
मधुप गुंजार, सुर कोकिला धुनि ठई ।
तहाँ राजत श्री वृषभान की लाड़िली,
मनों हो घनस्याम ढिंग उलही सोभा नई ॥
तरनि-तनया-तीर धीर समीर जहाँ,
सुनत ब्रजबधू अति होय हरषित मई ।
’नंददास’ निनाथ और छवि को कहै,
निरखि सोभा नैन पंगु गति ह्वै गई ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नन्ददास*

 छोटो सो कन्हैया एक मुरली मधुर छोटी,
छोटे-छोटे सखा संग छोटी पाग सिर की।
छोटी सी लकुटि हाथ छोटे वत्स लिए साथ,
छोटी कोटि छोटी पट छोटे पीताम्बर की॥
छोटे से कुण्डल कान, मुनिमन छुटे ध्यान,
छोटी-छोटी गोपी सब आई घर-घर की।
'नंददास प्रभु छोटे, वेद भाव मोटे-मोटे,
खायो है माखन सोभा देखहुँ बदन की॥
फूलन की माला हाथ, फूली सब सखी साथ,
झाँकत झरोखा ठाडी नंदिनी जनक की।
देखत पिय की शोभा, सिय के लोचन लोभा,
एक टक ठाडी मानौ पूतरी कनक की॥
पिता सों कहत बात, कोमल कमल गात,
राखिहौ प्रतिज्ञा कैसे शिव के धनक की।
'नंददास' हरि जान्यो, तृन करि तोरयो ताहि,
बाँस की धनैया जैसे बालक के कर की॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

ॐ
निर्वाण षडकम
श्री आदि शंकराचार्य द्वारा विरचित

मनो-बुद्धि-अहंकार चित्तादि नाहं ,
न च श्रोत्र-जिह्वे न च घ्राण-नेत्रे ।
न च व्योम-भूमी न तेजो न वायु ,
चिदानंद-रूपं शिवो-हं शिवो-हं ॥ १॥



मैं मन, बुद्धि, न चित्त अहंता, न मैं धरनि न व्योम अनंता.
मैं जिव्हा ना, श्रोत, न वयना, न ही नासिका ना मैं नयना .
मैं ना अनिल, न अनल सरूपा, मैं तो ब्रह्म रूप, तदरूपा .
चिदानंदमय ब्रह्म सरूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा ॥१॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

न च प्राण-संज्ञो न वै पञ्च-वायु:,
न वा सप्त-धातुर्न वा पञ्च-कोष: !
न वाक्-पाणी-पादौ न चोपस्थ पायु:
चिदानंद-रूपं शिवो-हं शिवो-हं ॥ २ ॥


न गतिशील, न प्राण आधारा, न मैं वायु पांच प्रकारा.
सप्त धातु , पद, पाणि न संगा, अन्तरंग न ही पाँचों अंगा.
पंचकोष ना , वाणी रूपा, मैं तो ब्रह्म रूप, तदरूपा
चिदानंदमय ब्रह्म सरूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा ॥२॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

न मे द्वेष-रागौ न मे लोभ-मोहौ,
मदे नैव मे नैव मात्सर्य-भाव: .
न धर्मो न चार्थो न कामो न मोक्ष:
चिदानंद-रूपं शिवो-हं शिवो-हं .. !! ३ !!

ना मैं राग, न द्वेष, न नेहा, ना मैं लोभ, मोह, मन मोहा.
मद-मत्सर ना अहम् विकारा, ना मैं, ना मेरो ममकारा
काम, धर्म, धन मोक्ष न रूपा, मैं तो ब्रह्म रूप तदरूपा,
चिदानंदमय ब्रह्म सरूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा !!३!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न पुण्यं न पापं न सौख्यं न दु:खं ,
न मंत्रो न तीर्थं न वेदा न यज्ञा: !
अहं भोजनं नैव भोज्यं न भोक्ता,
चिदानंद-रूपं शिवो-हं शिवो-हं !! ४ !!



ना मैं पुण्य न पाप न कोई, ना मैं सुख-दुःख जड़ता जोई.
ना मैं तीर्थ, मन्त्र, श्रुति, यज्ञाः, ब्रह्म लीन मैं ब्रह्म की प्रज्ञा.
भोक्ता, भोजन, भोज्य न रूपा, मैं तो ब्रह्म रूप तदरूपा.
चिदानंदमय ब्रह्म सरूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा,, मैं शिव रूपा !!४!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

न मे मृत्यु न मे जातिभेद:,
पिता नैव मे नैव माता न जन्मो !
न बन्धुर्न मित्र: गुरुर्नैव शिष्य:
चिदानंद-रूपं शिवो-हं शिवो-हं !! ५ !!



ना मैं मरण भीत भय भीता, ना मैं जनम लेत ना जीता.
मैं पितु, मातु, गुरु, ना मीता. ना मैं जाति-भेद कहूँ कीता.
ना मैं मित्र बन्धु अपि रूपा, मैं तो ब्रह्म रूप तदरूपा.
चिदानंदमय ब्रह्म सरूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा !!५!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अहं निर्विकल्पो निराकार रूपो,
विभुत्त्वाच्च सर्वत्र सर्वेन्द्रियाणां !
सदा मे समत्त्वं न मुक्तिर्न बंध:
चिदानंद रूपं शिवो-हं शिवो-हं ..!!  ६ !!


निर्विकल्प आकार विहीना, मुक्ति, बंध- बंधन सों हीना.
मैं तो परमब्रह्म अविनाशी, परे, परात्पर परम प्रकाशी.
व्यापक विभु मैं ब्रह्म अरूपा, मैं तो ब्रह्म रूप तदरूपा.
चिदानंदमय ब्रह्म सरूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा, मैं शिव-रूपा !!६!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*नानक  देव  जी * 

जगत में झूठी देखी प्रीत।
अपने ही सुखसों सब लागे, क्या दारा क्या मीत॥
मेरो मेरो सभी कहत हैं, हित सों बाध्यौ चीत।
अंतकाल संगी नहिं कोऊ, यह अचरज की रीत॥
मन मूरख अजहूँ नहिं समुझत, सिख दै हारयो नीत।
नानक भव-जल-पार परै जो गावै प्रभु के गीत॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधे अलबेली सरकार रटे जा राधे राधे
रटे जा राधे राधे रटे जा राधे राधे 
तेरो जन्म सफल हो जाये रटे जा राधे राधे !!

शिव गोपी रूप बनायो वृन्दावन रास रचायो
अरे वंशीवट कियो विहार रटे जा राधे राधे !!

जो राधे नाम न होतो रसराज बिचारो रोतो 
नहीं होतो प्रेम अवतार रटे जा राधे राधे !!

रस प्रेम सुधामयी राधे, राधे बिन मोहन आधे
आरी याको चाकर नंदकुमार रटे जा राधे राधे !!

यह प्रेम की अजब कहानी क्या समझें ज्ञानी ध्यानी 
ये तो जाने बिराज की नर रटे जा राधे राधे !! 

राधे कृपा रूप साकार रटे जा राधे राधे 
राधे पतितन की पतवार रटे जा राधे राधे !!

श्री राधे अलबेली सरकार रटे जा राधे राधे
रटे जा राधे राधे रटे जा राधे राधे !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*बहादुर शाह जफ़र* 

लगता नहीं है जी मेरा उजड़े दयार में 
किस की बनी है आलम-ए-नापायेदार में 

बुलबुल को बागबां से न सैय्याद से गिला 
किस्मत में कैद थी लिखी फ़स्ले बहार में 

कह दो इन हसरतों से कहीं और जा बसें 
इतनी जगह कहाँ है दिल-ए-दाग़दार में 

इक शाख़-ए-गुल पे बैठ के बुलबुल है शादमां
कांटे बिछा दिए हैं दिल-ए-लालाज़ार में 

उम्र-ए-दराज़ माँग कर लाये थे चार दिन 
दो आरज़ू में कट गये दो इन्तज़ार में 

दिन जिंदगी के ख़त्म हुए शाम हो गई 
फैला के पाँव सोयेंगे कुंजे मज़ार में 

कितना है बदनसीब "ज़फ़र" दफ़्न के लिये 
दो गज़ ज़मीन भी न मिली कू-ए-यार में

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 

छिमा बड़न को चाहिये, छोटन को उतपात।
कह रहीम हरि का घट्यौ, जो भृगु मारी लात॥1॥



तरुवर फल नहिं खात है, सरवर पियहि न पान।
कहि रहीम पर काज हित, संपति सँचहि सुजान॥2॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




दुख में सुमिरन सब करे, सुख में करे न कोय।
जो सुख में सुमिरन करे, तो दुख काहे होय॥3॥



खैर, खून, खाँसी, खुसी, बैर, प्रीति, मदपान।
रहिमन दाबे न दबै, जानत सकल जहान॥4॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




जो रहीम ओछो बढ़ै, तौ अति ही इतराय।
प्यादे सों फरजी भयो, टेढ़ो टेढ़ो जाय॥5॥



बिगरी बात बने नहीं, लाख करो किन कोय।
रहिमन बिगरे दूध को, मथे न माखन होय॥6॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




आब गई आदर गया, नैनन गया सनेहि।
ये तीनों तब ही गये, जबहि कहा कछु देहि॥7॥



खीरा सिर ते काटिये, मलियत नमक लगाय।
रहिमन करुये मुखन को, चहियत इहै सजाय॥8॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




चाह गई चिंता मिटी, मनुआ बेपरवाह।
जिनको कछु नहि चाहिये, वे साहन के साह॥9॥



जे गरीब पर हित करैं, हे रहीम बड़ लोग।
कहा सुदामा बापुरो, कृष्ण मिताई जोग॥10॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




जो रहीम गति दीप की, कुल कपूत गति सोय।
बारे उजियारो लगे, बढ़े अँधेरो होय॥11॥



रहिमन देख बड़ेन को, लघु न दीजिये डारि।
जहाँ काम आवै सुई, कहा करै तलवारि॥12॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




बड़े काम ओछो करै, तो न बड़ाई होय।
ज्यों रहीम हनुमंत को, गिरिधर कहे न कोय॥13॥



माली आवत देख के, कलियन करे पुकारि।
फूले फूले चुनि लिये, कालि हमारी बारि॥14॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




एकहि साधै सब सधै, सब साधे सब जाय।
रहिमन मूलहि सींचबो, फूलहि फलहि अघाय॥15॥



रहिमन वे नर मर गये, जे कछु माँगन जाहि।
उनते पहिले वे मुये, जिन मुख निकसत नाहि॥16॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




रहिमन विपदा ही भली, जो थोरे दिन होय।
हित अनहित या जगत में, जानि परत सब कोय॥17॥



बड़ा हुआ तो क्या हुआ, जैसे पेड़ खजूर।
पंथी को छाया नहीं, फल लागे अति दूर॥18॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




रहिमन निज मन की व्यथा, मन में राखो गोय।
सुनि इठलैहैं लोग सब, बाटि न लैहै कोय॥19॥



रहिमन चुप हो बैठिये, देखि दिनन के फेर।
जब नीके दिन आइहैं, बनत न लगिहैं देर॥20॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




बानी ऐसी बोलिये, मन का आपा खोय।
औरन को सीतल करै, आपहु सीतल होय॥21॥



मन मोती अरु दूध रस, इनकी सहज सुभाय।
फट जाये तो ना मिले, कोटिन करो उपाय॥22॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




दोनों रहिमन एक से, जब लौं बोलत नाहिं।
जान परत हैं काक पिक, ऋतु वसंत कै माहि॥23॥



रहिमह ओछे नरन सो, बैर भली ना प्रीत।
काटे चाटे स्वान के, दोउ भाँति विपरीत॥24॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




रहिमन धागा प्रेम का, मत तोड़ो चटकाय।
टूटे से फिर ना जुड़े, जुड़े गाँठ परि जाय॥25॥



रहिमन पानी राखिये, बिन पानी सब सून।
पानी गये न ऊबरे, मोती, मानुष, चून॥26॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 




वे रहीम नर धन्य हैं, पर उपकारी अंग।
बाँटनवारे को लगै, ज्यौं मेंहदी को रंग॥27॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 

जो रहीम उत्*तम प्रकृति, का करि सकत कुसंग ! 

चंदन विष व्*यापत नहीं, लिपटे रहत भुजंग !! 28 !! 


कहि रहीम संपति सगे, बनत बहुत बहु रीत !

बिपति कसौटी जे कसे, ते ही साँचे मीत !! 29 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 


कदली सीप भुजंग मुख, स्*वाति एक गुन तीन ! 

जैसी संगति बैठिए, तैसो ही फल दीन !! 30 !! 


दीन सबन को लखत है, दीनहिं लखै न कोय ! 

जो रहीम दीनहिं लखै, दीनबंधु सम होय !! 31 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 


धनि रहीम जल पंक को, लघु जिय पिअत अघाय ! 

उदधि बड़ई कौन है, जगत पिआसो जाय !! 32 !! 


बसि कुसंग चाहत कुसल, यह रहीम जिय सोस ! 

महिमा घटि सागर की, रावण बस्*यो पड़ोस !! 33 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम) 


रुठे सुजन मनाइए, जो रुठै सौ बार !

रहिमन फिरि-फिरि पोहिए, टूटे मुक्*ताहार !! 34 !!  


समय पाय फल होत है, समय पाय झरि जाय !

सदा रहे नहिं एकसो, का रहिम पछिताय !! 35 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम)

रहिमन मोम तुरंग चढ़ि, चलिबो पावक मांहि ! 

प्रेम पंथ ऐसो कठिन, सब कोउ निबहत नांहि !! 36 !! 




रहिमन याचकता गहे, बड़े छोट है जात !

नारायण हू को भयो, बावन आंगुर गात !! 37 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम)



रहिमन वित्त अधर्म को, जरत न लागै बार ! 

चोरी करि होरी रची, भई तनिक में छार !! 38 !! 




समय लाभ सम लाभ नहिं, समय चूक सम चूक ! 

चतुरन चित रहिमन लगी, समय चूक की हूक !! 39 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

अब्दुल रहीम खानखाना (रहीम)




चाह गई चिंता मिटी, मनुआ बेपरवाह !

जिनको कछु न चाहिए, वे साहन के साह !! 40 !!

----------


## jimmymitu

अति सुंदर 
एक एक शब्द को खुद जी कर जानोगे तभी जान पाओगे.
फिर भी एक सामान्य जन के लिए एक बेहद सामान्य अर्थ भी आवश्यक है 
अन्यथा उसकी समझ नहीं बनेगी इस 
हीरे की खान के लिए.



> *परम आदरणीय ड्रेकुला जी, जलवा जी, पूजा जी सूत्र पर आने का और होसला अफजाई का धन्यबाद ! जलवा जी इतने उच्च कोटि के संतों के दोहों का हम जैसे अधम जीव क्या अर्थ करेंगे, और अर्थ करने बैठे भी तो शायद अर्थ का अनर्थ कर बैठें ! वैसे भी इनका अर्थ प्रत्येक व्यक्ति अपने स्वयं के हिसाब से कर सकता है, अध्यात्मिक व्यक्ति के लिए अध्यात्मिक अर्थ और संसारी व्यक्ति के लिए संसारी अर्थ ! अतः क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ !  *

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग 1 

देनहार कोउ और है, भेजत सो दिन रैन । 
लोग भरम हम पै धरैं, याते नीचे नैन !! 1 !! 



बसि कुसंग चाहत कुसल, यह रहीम जिय सोस । 
महिमा घटी समुन्द्र की, रावन बस्यो परोस !! 2 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

> अति सुंदर 
> एक एक शब्द को खुद जी कर जानोगे तभी जान पाओगे.
> फिर भी एक सामान्य जन के लिए एक बेहद सामान्य अर्थ भी आवश्यक है 
> अन्यथा उसकी समझ नहीं बनेगी इस 
> हीरे की खान के लिए.


आपकी प्रथम प्रविष्टी इस सूत्र पर देख कर ह्रदय गद गद हो गया मित्र !

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग 1 


रहिमन कुटिल कुठार ज्यों, कटि डारत द्वै टूक । 
चतुरन को कसकत रहे, समय चूक की हूक !! 3 !!



अच्युत चरन तरंगिनी, शिव सिर मालति माल । 
हरि न बनायो सुरसरी, कीजो इंदव भाल !! 4 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग 1 

अमर बेलि बिनु मूल की, प्रतिपालत है ताहि । 
रहिमन ऐसे प्रभुहिं तजि, खोजत फिरिए काहि !! 5 !! 



अधम बचन ते को फल्यो, बैठि ताड़ की छाह । 
रहिमन काम न आइहै, ये नीरस जग मांह !! 6 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग 1 


अनुचित बचन न मानिए, जदपि गुराइसु गाढ़ि । 
है रहीम रघुनाथ ते, सुजस भरत को बाढ़ि !! 7 !! 



अनुचित उचित रहीम लघु, करहि बड़ेन के जोर । 
ज्यों ससि के संयोग से, पचवत आगि चकोर !! 8 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग 1 


अब रहीम मुसकिल परी, गाढ़े दोऊ काम । 
सांचे से तो जग नहीं, झूठे मिलैं न राम !! 9 !! 



ऊगत जाही किरण सों, अथवत ताही कांति । 
त्यों रहीम सुख दुख सबै, बढ़त एक ही भांति !! 10 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 

आप न काहू काम के, डार पात फल फूल । 
औरन को रोकत फिरैं, रहिमन पेड़ बबूल !! 11 !! 

आदर घटे नरेस ढिग, बसे रहे कछु नाहिं । 
जो रहीम कोटिन मिले, धिक जीवन जग माहिं !! 12 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 

आवत काज रहीम कहि, गाढ़े बंधे सनेह । 
जीरन होत न पेड़ ज्यों, थामें बरै बरेह !! 13 !! 



अरज गरज मानै नहीं, रहिमन ये जन चारि । 
रिनियां राजा मांगता, काम आतुरी नारि !! 14 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




एकै साधे सब सधै, सब साधे सब जाय । 
रहिमन मूलहिं सींचिबो, फूलै फलै अघाय !! 15 !! 



अंजन दियो तो किरकिरी, सुरमा दियो न जाय । 
जिन आंखिन सों हरि लख्यो, रहिमन बलि बलि जाय !! 16 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


अंतर दाव लगी रहै, धुआं न प्रगटै सोय । 
कै जिय जाने आपुनो, जा सिर बीती होय !! 17 !! 



असमय परे रहीम कहि, मांगि जात तजि लाज । 
ज्यों लछमन मांगन गए, पारसार के नाज !! 18 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




अंड न बौड़ रहीम कहि, देखि सचिककन पान । 
हस्ती ढकका कुल्हड़िन, सहैं ते तरुवर आन !! 19 !! 



उरग तुरग नारी नृपति, नीच जाति हथियार । 
रहिमन इन्हें संभारिए, पलटत लगै न बार !! 20 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




करत निपुनई, गुण बिना, रहिमन निपुन हजीर । 
मानहु टेरत बिटप चढ़ि, मोहिं समान को कूर !! 21 !! 



ओछो काम बड़ो करैं, तो न बड़ाई होय । 
ज्यों रहीम हनुमंत को, गिरधर कहै न कोय !! 22 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


कमला थिर न रहीम कहि, यह जानत सब कोय । 
पुरूष पुरातन की बधू, क्यों न चंचला होय !! 23 !! 



कमला थिर न रहीम कहि, लखत अधम जे कोय । 
प्रभु की सो अपनी कहै, क्यों न फजीहत होय !! 24 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


करमहीन रहिमन लखो, धसो बड़े घर चोर । 
चिंतत ही बड़ लाभ के, जगत ह्रैगो भोर !! 25 !! 



कहि रहीम धन बढ़ि घटे, जात धनिन की बात । 
घटै बढ़े उनको कहा, घास बेचि जे खात !! 26 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




कहि रहीम संपति सगे, बनत बहुत बहु रीत । 
बिपति कसौटी जे कसे, तेई सांचे मीत !! 27 !! 



कहि रहीम या जगत तें, प्रीति गई दै टेर । 
रहि रहीम नर नीच में, स्वारथ स्वारथ टेर !! 28 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




कहु रहीम केतिक रही, केतिक गई बिहाय । 
माया ममता मोह परि, अन्त चले पछिताय !! 29 !! 



कहि रहीम इक दीप तें, प्रगट सबै दुति होय । 
तन सनेह कैसे दुरै, दूग दीपक जरु होय !! 30 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




कहु रहीम कैसे बनै, अनहोनी ह्रै जाय । 
मिला रहै औ ना मिलै, तासों कहा बसाय !! 31 !!



काज परे कछु और है, काज सरे कछु और । 
रहिमन भंवरी के भए, नदी सिरावत मौर !! 32 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




कहु रहीम कैसे निभै, बेर केर को संग । 
वे डोलत रस आपने, उनके फाटत अंग !! 33 !!

कागद को सो पूतरा, सहजहि में घुलि जाय । 
रहिमन यह अचरज लखो, सोऊ खैंचत बाय !! 34 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




काम न काहू आवई, मोल रहीम न लेई । 
बाजू टूटे बाज को, साहब चारा देई !! 35 !! 



कैसे निबहैं निबल जन, करि सबलन सों गैर । 
रहिमन बसि सागर बिषे, करत मगस सों बैर !! 36 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




काह कामरी पागरी, जाड़ गए से काज । 
रहिमन भूख बुताइए, कैस्यो मिलै अनाज !! 37 !! 



कहा करौं बैकुंठ लै, कल्प बृच्छ की छांह । 
रहिमन ढाक सुहावनै, जो गल पीतम बांह !! 38 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




कुटिलत संग रहीम कहि, साधू बचते नांहि । 
ज्यों नैना सैना करें, उरज उमेठे जाहि !! 39 !! 



को रहीम पर द्वार पै, जात न जिय सकुचात । 
संपति के सब जात हैं, बिपति सबै लै जात !! 40 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




गगन चढ़े फरक्यो फिरै, रहिमन बहरी बाज । 
फेरि आई बंधन परै, अधम पेट के काज !! 41 !! 



खरच बढ़यो उद्द्म घटयो, नृपति निठुर मन कीन । 
कहु रहीम कैसे जिए, थोरे जल की मीन !! 42 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




खैर खून खासी खुसी, बैर प्रीति मदपान । 
रहिमन दाबे न दबैं, जानत सकल जहान !! 43 !! 



खीरा को मुंह काटि के, मलियत लोन लगाय । 
रहिमन करुए मुखन को, चहियत इहै सजाय !! 44 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


गति रहीम बड़ नरन की, ज्यों तुरंग व्यवहार । 
दाग दिवावत आप तन, सही होत असवार !! 45 !!



गहि सरनागत राम की, भव सागर की नाव । 
रहिमन जगत उधार कर, और न कछु उपाव !! 46 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




गुरुता फबै रहीम कहि, फबि आई है जाहि । 
उर पर कुच नीके लगैं, अनत बतौरी आहिं !! 47 !!



गुनते लेत रहीम जन, सलिल कूपते काढ़ि । 
कूपहु ते कहुं होत है, मन काहू के बाढ़ि !! 48 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




गरज आपनी आप सों, रहिमन कही न जाय । 
जैसे कुल की कुलवधु, पर घर जात लजाय !! 49 !! 



चढ़िबो मोम तुरंग पर, चलिबो पावक मांहि । 
प्रेम पंथ ऐसो कठिन, सब कोउ निबहत नाहिं !! 50 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


चित्रकूट में रमि रहे, रहिमन अवध नरेस । 
जापर विपदा पड़त है, सो आवत यहि देस !! 51 !! 



छोटेन सों सोहैं बड़े, कहि रहीम यह लेख । 
सहसन को हय बांधियत, लै दमरी की मेख !! 52 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 



चरन छुए मस्तक छुए, तेहु नहिं छांड़ति पानि । 
हियो छुवत प्रभु छोड़ि दै, कहु रहीम का जानि !! 53 !!



चारा प्यारा जगत में, छाल हित कर लेइ । 
ज्यों रहीम आटा लगे, त्यों मृदंग सुर देह !! 54 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


छमा बड़ेन को चाहिए, छोटेन को उत्पात । 
का रहीम हरि जो घट्यो, जो भृगु मारी लात !! 55 !! 

जलहिं मिलाइ रहीम ज्यों, कियों आपु सग छीर । 
अगवहिं आपुहि आप त्यों, सकल आंच की भीर !! 56 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




जब लगि जीवन जगत में, सुख-दु:ख मिलन अगोट । 
रहिमन फूटे गोट ज्यों, परत दुहुन सिर चोट !! 57 !! 



जहां गांठ तहं रस नहीं, यह रहीम जग जोय । 
मंडप तर की गांठ में, गांठ गांठ रस होय !! 58 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


जब लगि विपुने न आपनु, तब लगि मित्त न कोय । 
रहिमन अंबुज अंबु बिन, रवि ताकर रिपु होय !! 59 !! 



जाल परे जल जात बहि, तजि मीनन को मोह । 
रहिमन मछरी नीर को, तऊ न छांड़ति छोह !! 60 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


जे अनुचितकारी तिन्हे, लगे अंक परिनाम । 
लखे उरज उर बेधिए, क्यों न होहि मुख स्याम !! 61 !! 



जे गरीब सों हित करै, धनि रहीम वे लोग । 
कहा सुदामा बापुरो, कृष्ण मिताई जोग !! 62 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


जेहि रहीम तन मन लियो, कियो हिय बिचमौन । 
तासों सुख-दुख कहन की, रही बात अब कौन !! 63 !! 



जेहि अंचल दीपक दुरयो, हन्यो सो ताही गात । 
रहिमन असमय के परे, मित्र शत्रु है जात !! 64 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


जे रहीम विधि बड़ किए, को कहि दूषन काढ़ि । 
चन्द्र दूबरो कूबरो, तऊ नखत ते बाढ़ि !! 65 !! 


जैसी परै सो सहि रहै, कहि रहीम यह देह । 
धरती ही पर परत हैं, सीत घाम और मेह !! 66 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


जो पुरुषारथ ते कहूं, संपति मिलत रहीम । 
पेट लागि बैराट घर, तपत रसोई भीम !! 67 !!


जे सुलगे ते बुझि गए, बुझे तो सुलगे नाहिं । 
रहिमन दाहे प्रेम के, बुझि बुझि के सुलगाहिं !! 68 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




जो घर ही में घुसि रहै, कदली सुपत सुडील । 
तो रहीम तिन ते भले, पथ के अपत करील !! 69 !! 


जो बड़ेन को लघु कहे, नहिं रहीम घटि जांहि । 
गिरिधर मुरलीधर कहे, कछु दुख मानत नांहि !! 70 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




जो रहीम करिबो हुतो, ब्रज को यही हवाल । 
तो काहे कर पर धरयो, गोबर्धन गोपाल !! 71 !!


जो रहीम उत्तम प्रकृति, का करि सकत कुसंग । 
चन्दन विष व्यापत नहीं, लपटे रहत भुजंग !! 72 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




जो रहीम ओछो बढ़ै, तौ ही इतराय । 
प्यादे सों फरजी भयो, टेढ़ो टेढ़ो जाय !! 73 !!


जो मरजाद चली सदा, सोइ तो ठहराय । 
जो जल उमगें पार तें, सो रहीम बहि जाय !! 74 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




जो रहीम गति दीप की, कुल कपूत गति सोय । 
बारे उजियारे लगै, बढ़े अंधेरो होय !! 75 !!


जो रहीम दीपक दसा, तिय राखत पट ओट । 
समय परे ते होत है, वाही पट की चोट !! 76 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


जो रहीम भावी कतहुं, होति आपने हाथ । 
राम न जाते हरिन संग, सीय न रावण साथ !! 77 !! 

जो रहीम मन हाथ है, तो मन कहुं किन जाहि । 
ज्यों जल में छाया परे, काया भीजत नाहिं !! 78 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




जो रहीम होती कहूं, प्रभु गति अपने हाथ । 
तो काधों केहि मानतो, आप बढ़ाई साथ !! 79 !! 


जो रहीम पगतर परो, रगरि नाक अरु सीस । 
निठुरा आगे रोयबो, आंसु गारिबो खीस !! 80 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


जो विषया संतन तजो, मूढ़ ताहि लपटात । 
ज्यों नर डारत वमन कर, स्वान स्वाद सो खात !! 81 !! 


टूटे सुजन मनाइए, जो टूटे सौ बार । 
रहिमन फिरि फिरि पोहिए, टूटे मुक्ताहार !! 82 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 





जो रहीम रहिबो चहो, कहौ वही को ताउ । 
जो नृप वासर निशि कहे, तो कचपची दिखाउ !! 83 !! 


ज्यों नाचत कठपूतरी, करम नचावत गात । 
अपने हाथ रहीम ज्यों, नहीं आपने हाथ !! 84 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




तरुवर फल नहीं खात है, सरवर पियत न पान । 
कहि रहीम परकाज हित, संपति-सचहिं सुजान !! 85 !! 


तैं रहीम मन आपनो, कीन्हो चारु चकोर । 
निसि वासर लाग्यो रहै, कृष्ण्चन्द्र की ओर !! 86 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




तन रहीम है करम बस, मन राखौ वहि ओर । 
जल में उलटी नाव ज्यों, खैंचत गुन के जोर !! 87 !! 


तै रहीम अब कौन है, एती खैंचत बाय । 
खस काजद को पूतरा, नमी मांहि खुल जाय !! 88 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 


तबहीं लो जीबो भलो, दीबो होय न धीम । 
जग में रहिबो कुचित गति, उचित न होय रहीम !! 89 !! 


तासो ही कछु पाइए, कीजे जाकी आस । 
रीते सरवर पर गए, कैसे बुझे पियास !! 90 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




दादुर, मोर, किसान मन, लग्यौ रहै धन मांहि । 
पै रहीम चाकत रटनि, सरवर को कोउ नाहि !! 91 !! 


थोथे बादर क्वार के, ज्यों रहीम घहरात । 
धनी पुरुष निर्धन भए, करे पाछिली बात !! 92 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




दिव्य दीनता के रसहिं, का जाने जग अन्धु । 
भली विचारी दीनता, दीनबन्धु से बन्धु !! 93 !! 


दीन सबन को लखत है, दीनहिं लखै न कोय । 
जो रहीम दीनहिं लखत, दीबन्धु सम होय !! 94 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




दुरदिन परे रहीम कहि, भूलत सब पहिचानि । 
सोच नहीं वित हानि को, जो न होय हित हानि !! 95 !! 


दीरघ दोहा अरथ के, आरवर थोरे आहिं । 
ज्यों रहीम नट कुंडली, सिमिटि कूदि चढ़ि जाहि !! 96 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




दुरदिन परे रहीम कहि, दुश्थल जैयत भागि । 
ठाढ़े हूजत घूर पर, जब घर लागति आगि !! 97 !! 


दु:ख नर सुनि हांसि करैं, धरत रहीम न धीर । 
कही सुनै सुनि सुनि करै, ऐसे वे रघुबीर !! 98 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग १ 




धनि रहीम जलपंक को, लघु जिय पियत अघाय । 
उदधि बड़ाई कौन है, जगत पिआसो जाय !! 99 !! 

धन थोरो इज्जत बड़ी, कह रहीम का बात । 
जैसे कुल की कुलवधु, चिथड़न माहि समात !! 100 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 

धनि रहीम गति मीन की, जल बिछुरत जिय जाय । 
जियत कंज तजि अनत बसि, कहा भौंर को भाय !! 101 !!

धन दारा अरु सुतन सों, लग्यों रहै नित चित्त । 
नहि रहीम कोऊ लख्यो, गाढ़े दिन को मित्त !! 102 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 

दोनों रहिमन एक से, जौलों बोलत नाहिं । 
जान परत है काक पिक, ॠतु बसन्त के भांहि !! 103 !! 



नात नेह दूरी भली, जो रहीम जिय जानि । 
निकट निरादर होत है, ज्यों गड़ही को पानि !! 104 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




धूर धरत नित सीस पर, कहु रहीम केहि काज । 
जेहि रज मुनि पतनी तरी, सो ढ़ूंढ़त गजराज !! 105 !! 



नाद रीझि तन देत मृग, नर धन देत समेत । 
ते रहिमन पसु ते अधिक, रीझेहुं कछु न देत !! 106 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




नहिं रहीम कछु रूप गुन, नहिं मृगया अनुराग । 
देसी स्वान जो राखिए, भ्रमत भूख ही लाग !! 107 !! 



निज कर क्रिया रहीम कहि, सिधि भावी के हाथ । 
पांसे अपने हाथ में, दांव न अपने हाथ !! 108 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




परि रहिबो मरिबो भलो, सहिबो कठिन कलेम । 
बामन हवैं बलि को छल्लो, दियो भलो उपदेश !! 109 !! 



नैन सलोने अधर मधु, कहु रहीम घटि कौन । 
मीठो भावे लोन पर, अरु मीठे पर लौन !! 110 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


पन्नगबेलि पतिव्रता, रति सम सुनो सुजान । 
हिम रहीम बेली दही, सत जोजन दहियान !! 111 !! 



पसिर पत्र झंपहि पिटहिं, सकुचि देत ससि सीत । 
कहु रहीम कुल कमल के, को बेरी को मीत !! 112 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




पात-पात को सीचिबों, बरी बरी को लौन । 
रहिमन ऐसी बुद्धि को, कहो बैरगो कौन !! 113 !! 



बड़ माया को दोष यह, जो कबहूं घटि जाय । 
तो रहीम गरिबो भलो, दुख सहि जिए बलाय !! 114 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




पुरुष पूजै देवरा, तिय पूजै रघूनाथ । 
कहि रहीम दोउन बने, पड़ो बैल के साथ !! 115 !!



पावस देखि रहीम मन, कोइल साधे मौन । 
अब दादुर वक्ता भए, हम को पूछत कौन !! 116 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




प्रीतम छवि नैनन बसि, पर छवि कहां समाय । 
भरी सराय रहीम लखि, आपु पथिक फिरि जाय !! 117 !!



बड़े दीन को दुख सुने, लेत दया उर आनि । 
हरि हाथी सों कब हुती, कहु रहीम पहिचानि !! 118 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




बड़े बड़ाई नहिं तजैं, लघु रहीम इतराइ । 
राइ करौंदा होत है, कटहर होत न राइ !! 119 !! 



बड़े पेट के भरन को, है रहीम दुख बाढ़ि । 
यातें हाथी हहरि कै, दयो दांत द्वै काढ़ि !! 120 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




बढ़त रहीम धनाढय धन, धनौं धनी को जाई । 
धटै बढ़ै वाको कहा, भीख मांगि जो खाई !! 121 !! 

बड़े बड़ाई ना करें, बड़ो न बोलें बोल । 
रहिमन हीरा कब कहै, लाख टका है मोल !! 122 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




बरू रहीम कानन बसिय, असन करिय फल तोय । 
बन्धु मध्य गति दीन हवै, बसिबो उचित न होय !! 123 !! 



बिपति भए धन ना रहै, रहै जो लाख करोर । 
नभ तारे छिपि जात हैं, ज्यों रहीम ये भोर !! 124 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




बांकी चितवनि चित चढ़ी, सूधी तौ कछु धीम । 
गांसी ते बढ़ि होत दुख, काढ़ि न कढ़त रहीम !! 125 !! 



विरह रूप धन तम भए, अवधि आस उधोत । 
ज्यों रहीम भादों निसा, चमकि जात खद्दोत !! 126 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




बसि कुसंग चाहत कुसल, यह रहीम जिय सोस । 
महिमा घटी समुन्द्र की, रावन बस्यो परोस !! 127 !! 



बिगरी बात बने नहीं, लाख करो किन कोय । 
रहिमन बिगरै दूध को, मथे न माखन होय !! 128 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




भावी काहू न दही, दही एक भगवान । 
भावी ऐसा प्रबल है, कहि रहीम यह जानि !! 129 !! 



भीत गिरी पाखान की, अररानी वहि ठाम । 
अब रहीम धोखो यहै, को लागै केहि काम !! 130 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




भजौं तो काको मैं भजौं, तजौं तो काको आन । 
भजन तजन ते बिलग हैं, तेहिं रहीम जू जान !! 131 !! 



भावी या उनमान की, पांडव बनहिं रहीम । 
तदपि गौरि सुनि बांझ, बरू है संभु अजीम !! 132 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


भलो भयो घर ते छुटयो, हस्यो सीस परिखेत । 
काके काके नवत हम, अपत पेट के हेत !! 133 !! 



भूप गनत लघु गुनिन को, गुनी गुनत लघु भुप । 
रहिमन गिरि ते भूमि लौं, लखौ तौ एकै रुप !! 134 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




महि नभ सर पंजर कियो, रहिमन बल अवसेष । 
सो अर्जुन बैराट घर, रहे नारि के भेष !! 135 !!



मनसिज माली कै उपज, कहि रहीम नहिं जाय । 
फल श्यामा के उर लगे, फूल श्याम उर जाय !! 136 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




मथत मथत माखन रहै, दही मही विलगाय । 
रहिमन सोई मीत है, भीत परे ठहराय !! 137 !!



मन से कहां रहीम प्रभु, दृग सों कहा दिवान । 
देखि दृगन जो आदरैं, मन तोहि हाथ बिकान !! 138 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




माह मास लहि टेसुआ, मीन परे थल और । 
त्यों रहीम जग जानिए, छुटे आपने ठौर !! 139 !!



मांगे मुकरिन को गयो, केहि न त्यागियो साथ । 
मांगत आगे सुख लहयो, ते रहीम रघुनाथ !! 140 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




मान सरोवर ही मिलैं, हंसनि मुक्ता भोग । 
सफरिन भरे रहीम सर, बक बालक नहिं जोग !! 141 !! 



मान सहित विष खाय के, संभु भए जगदीस । 
बिना मान अमृत पिए, राहु कटायो सीस !! 142 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




मांगे घटत रहीम पद, कितौ करो बड़ काम । 
तीन पैग वसुधा करी, तऊ बावने नाम !! 143 !!

मूढ़ मंडली में सुजन, ठहरत नहीं विसेख । 
स्याम कंचन में सेत ज्यों, दूरि कीजिअत देख !! 144 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




यद्धपि अवनि अनेक हैं, कूपवन्त सर ताल । 
रहिमन मान सरोवरहिं, मनसा करत मराल !! 145 !!



मुनि नारी पाषान ही, कपि पसु गुह मातंग । 
तीनों तारे रामजु तीनो मेरे अंग !! 146  !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




मंदन के मरिहू, अवगुन गुन न सराहि । 
ज्यों रहीम बांधहू बंधै, मरवा हवै अधिकाहि !! 147 !! 



मुक्ता कर करपूर कर, चातक-जीवन जोय । 
एतो बड़ो रहीम जल, ब्याल बदन बिस होय !! 148 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 




यह रहीम मानै नहीं, दिन से नवा जो होय । 
चीता चोर कमान के, नए ते अवगुन होय !! 149 !!



यों रहीम सुख दु:ख सहत, बड़े लोग सह सांति । 
उदत चंद चोहि भांति सों, अथवत ताहि भांति !! 150 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


यह रहीम निज संग लै, जनमत जगत न कोय । 
बैर प्रीति अभ्यास जस, होत होत ही होय !! 151 !!


ये रहीम फीके दुवौ, जानि महा संतापु । 
ज्यों तिय कुच आपन गहे, आपु बड़ाई आपु !! 152 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


याते जान्यो मन भयो, जरि बरि भसम बनाय । 
रहिमन जाहि लगाइए, सोइ रूखो है जाय !! 153 !! 


रन बन व्याधि विपत्ति में, रहिमन मरै न रोय । 
जो रच्छक जननी जठर, सो हरि गए कि सोय !! 154 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 

रहिमन अपने पेट सों, बहुत कह्यो समुझाय । 
जो तू अनखाए रहे, तो सों को अनखाय !! 155 !! 


रहिमन अति न कीजिए, गहि रहिए निज कानि । 
सैंजन अति फूलै तऊ, डार पात की हानि !! 156 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


वहै प्रति नहिं रीति वह, नहीं पाछिलो हेत । 
घटत घटत रहिमन घटै, ज्यों कर लीन्हे रेत !! 157 !! 


रहिमन अपने गोत को, सबै चहत उत्साय । 
मृग उछरत आकास को, भूमी खनत बराह !! 158 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 

रहिमन अब वे विरिछ कहं, जिनकी छांह गंभीर । 
बागन बिच बिच देखियत, सेहुड़ कंज करीर !! 159 !! 


रहिमन सूधी चाल तें, प्यादा होत उजीर । 
फरजी मीर न है सके, टेढ़े की तासीर !! 160 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन खोटि आदि की, सो परिनाम लखाय । 
जैसे दीपक तम भरवै, कज्जल वमन कराय !! 161 !! 


रहिमन राज सराहिए, ससि सुखद जो होय । 
कहा बापुरो भानु है, तपै तरैयन खोय !! 162 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन आंटा के लगे, बाजत है दिन रात । 
घिउ शक्कर जे खात हैं, तिनकी कहां बिसात !! 163 !! 


रहिमन एक दिन वे रहे, बीच न सोहत हार । 
वायु जो ऐसी बस गई, बीचन परे पहार !! 164 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन रिति सराहिए, जो घत गुन सम होय । 
भीति आप पै डारि कै, सबै मियावे तोय !! 165 !! 

रीति प्रीति सबसों भली, बैर न हित मित गोत । 
रहिमन याही जनम की, बहुरि न संगति होत !! 166 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन नीचन संग बसि, लगत कलंक न काहि । 
दूध कलारी कर गहे, मद समुझैं सब ताहि !! 167 !! 


समय लाभ समय लाभ नहिं, समय चूक सम चूक । 
चतुरन चित रहिमन लगी, समय चूक की हूक !! 168 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन नीच प्रसंग ते, नित प्रति लाभ विकार । 
नीर चोरावै संपुटी, भारू सहे धारिआर !! 169 !!


रहिमन दानि दरिद्रतर, तऊ जांचिबे योग । 
ज्यों सरितन सूखा करे, कुआं खनावत लोग !! 170 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन तीर की चोट ते, चोट परे बचि जाय । 
नैन बान की चोट तैं, चोट परे मरि जाय !! 171 !!


रुप बिलोकि रहीम तहं, जहं तहं मन लगि जाय । 
याके ताकहिं आप बहु, लेत छुड़ाय, छुड़ाय !! 172 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


सदा नगारा कूच का, बाजत आठो जाम । 
रहिमन या जग आइकै, का करि रहा मुकाम !! 173 !! 


समय पाय फल होत है, समय पाय झरि जात । 
सदा रहै नहीं एक सी, का रहीम पछितात !! 174 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन आलस भजन में, विषय सुखहिं लपटाय । 
घास चरै पसु स्वाद तै, गुरु गुलिलाएं खाय !! 175 !! 


रहिमन वित्त अधर्म को, जरत न लागै बार । 
चोरी करि होरी रची, भई तनिक में छार !! 176 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 

रहिमन जो तुम कहत थे, संगति ही गुन होय । 
बीच उखारी रसभरा, रह काहै ना होय !! 177 !! 


रहिमन रिस को छांड़ि कै, करो गरीबी भेस । 
मीठो बोलो, नै चलो, सबै तुम्हारो देस !! 178 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन मारगा प्रेम को, मर्मत हीत मझाव । 
जो डिरिहै ते फिर कहूं, नहिं धरने को पांव !! 179 !! 


रहिमन सुधि सब ते भली, लगै जो बारंबार । 
बिछुरे मानुष फिर मिलें, यहै जान अवतार !! 180 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन चाक कुम्हार को, मांगे दिया न देई । 
छेद में ड़डा डारि कै, चहै नांद लै लेई !! 181 !! 


रहिमन विपदा हू भली, जो थोरे दिन होय । 
हित अनहित मा जगत में, जानि परत सब कोय !! 182 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन रजनी ही भली, पिय सों होय मिलाप । 
खरो दिवस केहि काम जो, रहिबो आपुहि आप !! 183 !!


रहिमन बात अगम्य की, कहन सुनन की नाहिं । 
जो जानत सो कहत नहिं, कहत ते जानत नाहिं !! 184 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन अंसुवा नैन ढरि, जिय दुख प्रगट करेइ । 
जाहि निकारो गेह तें, कस न भेद कहि देइ !! 185 !!


रहिमन मंदत बड़ेन की, लघुता होत अनूप । 
बलि मरद मोचन को गए, धरि बावन को रूप !! 186 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन याचकता गहे, बड़े छोट है जात । 
नारायण हू को भयो, बावन अंगूर गात !! 187 !!

समय दसा कुल देखिकै, सबै करत सनमान । 
रहिमन दीन अनाथ को, तुम बिन को भगवान !! 188 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


सरवर के खग एक से, बाढ़त प्रीति न धीम । 
पै मराल को मानसर, एकै ठौर रहीम !! 189 !!


रहिमन ठठरी धूर की, रही पवन ते पूरि । 
गांठ युक्ति की खुलि गई, अन्त धूरि की धूरि !! 190 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


राम राम जान्यो नहीं, भइ पूजा में हानि । 
कहि रहीम क्यों मानिहैं, जम के किंकरकानि !! 191 !! 


रहिमन सो न कछू गनै, जासों लागो नैन । 
सहि के सोच बेसाहियो, गयो हाथ को चैन !! 192 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रूप कथा पद चारू पट, कंचन दोहा लाल । 
ज्यों ज्यों निरखत सूक्ष्म गति, मोल रहीम बिसाल !! 193 !! 


लिखी रहीम लिलार में, भई आन की आन । 
पद कर काटि बनारसी, पहुंचे मगहर थान !! 194 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन धागा प्रेम का, मत तोड़ो चटकाय । 
टूटे से फिर न मिले, मिले तो गांठ पड़ जाय !! 195 !! 


रहिमन धरिया रहंट की, त्यों ओछे की डीठ । 
रीतेहि सन्मुख होत है, भरी दुखावै पीठ !! 196 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 


रहिमन लाख भली करो, अगुने अपुन न जाय । 
राग सुनत पय पुअत हूं, सांप सहज धरि खाय !! 197 !! 


रहिमन तुम हमसों करी, करी करी जो तीर । 
बाढ़े दिन के मीत हो, गाढ़े दिन रघुबीर !! 198 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

रहीम दोहावली भाग २ 

रहिमन बिगरी आदि की, बनै न खरचे दाम । 
हरि बाढ़े आकास लौं, तऊ बावने नाम !! 199 !! 


रहिमन पर उपकार के, करत न यारी बीच । 
मांस दियो शिवि भूप ने, दीन्हो हाड़ दधीच !! 200 !!

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूकदास* 

अब तेरी सरन आयो राम॥१॥
जबै सुनियो साधके मुख, पतित पावन नाम॥२॥
यही जान पुकार कीन्ही अति सतायो काम॥३॥
बिषयसेती भयो आजिज कह मलूक गुलाम॥४॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मलूकदास 

कौन मिलावै जोगिया हो, जोगिया बिन रह्यो न जाय॥टेक॥
मैं जो प्यासी पीवकी, रटत फिरौं पिउ पीव।
जो जोगिया नहिं मिलिहै हो, तो तुरत निकासूँ जीव॥१॥
गुरुजी अहेरी मैं हिरनी, गुरु मारैं प्रेमका बान।
जेहि लागै सोई जानई हो, और दरद नहिं जान॥२॥
कहै मलूक सुनु जोगिनी रे,तनहिमें मनहिं समाय।
तेरे प्रेमकी कारने जोगी सहज मिला मोहिं आय॥३॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मलूकदास 

गरब न कीजै बावरे, हरि गरब प्रहारी।
गरबहितें रावन गया, पाया दुख भारी॥१॥
जरन खुदी रघुनाथके, मन नाहिं सुहाती।
जाके जिय अभिमान है, ताकि तोरत छाती॥२॥
एक दया और दीनता, ले रहिये भाई।
चरन गहौ जाय साधके रीझै रघुराई॥३॥
यही बड़ा उपदेस है, पर द्रोह न करिये।
कह मलूक हरि सुमिरिके, भौसागर तरिये॥४॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूकदास*  

तेरा, मैं दीदार-दीवाना।
घड़ी घड़ी तुझे देखा चाहूँ, सुन साहेबा रहमाना॥
हुआ अलमस्त खबर नहिं तनकी, पीया प्रेम-पियाला।
ठाढ़ होऊँ तो गिरगिर परता, तेरे रँग मतवाला॥
खड़ा रहूँ दरबार तुम्हारे, ज्यों घरका बंदाजादा।
नेकीकी कुलाह सिर दिये, गले पैरहन साजा॥
तौजी और निमाज न जानूँ, ना जानूँ धरि रोजा।
बाँग जिकर तबहीसे बिसरी, जबसे यह दिल खोज॥
कह मलूक अब कजा न करिहौं, दिलहीसों दिल लाया।
मक्का हज्ज हियेमें देखा, पूरा मुरसिद पाया॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूकदास* 

दया धरम हिरदे बसै, बोलै अमरित बैन।

तेई ऊँचे जानिये, जिनके नीचे नैन॥

आदर मान, महत्व, सत, बालापन को नेहु।

यह चारों तबहीं गए जबहिं कहा कछु देहु॥

इस जीने का गर्व क्या, कहाँ देह की प्रीत।

बात कहत ढर जात है, बालू की सी भीत॥

अजगर करै न चाकरी, पंछी करै न काम।

दास 'मलूका कह गए, सबके दाता राम॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूकदास* 

दरद-दिवाने बावरे, अलमस्त फकीरा।
एक अकीदा लै रहे, ऐसे मन धीरा॥१॥
प्रेमी पियाला पीवते, बिदरे सब साथी।
आठ पहर यो झूमते, ज्यों मात हाथी॥२॥
उनकी नजर न आवते, कोइ राजा रंक।
बंधन तोड़े मोहके, फिरते निहसंक॥३॥
साहेब मिल साहेब भये, कछु रही न तमाई।
कहैं मलूक किस घर गये, जहँ पवन न जाई॥४॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र काफी अच्छा सूत्र है आपका बस हिन्दी अर्थ भी डाल देते तो मजा दुगना हो जाता, अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई आपको

----------


## Raman46

> *मलूकदास* 
> 
> दरद-दिवाने बावरे, अलमस्त फकीरा।
> एक अकीदा लै रहे, ऐसे मन धीरा॥१॥
> प्रेमी पियाला पीवते, बिदरे सब साथी।
> आठ पहर यो झूमते, ज्यों मात हाथी॥२॥
> उनकी नजर न आवते, कोइ राजा रंक।
> बंधन तोड़े मोहके, फिरते निहसंक॥३॥
> साहेब मिल साहेब भये, कछु रही न तमाई।
> कहैं मलूक किस घर गये, जहँ पवन न जाई॥४॥


दासमलूका  कह गये सब का दाता राम 

बड़े भाई वन्देमातरम   सही जा रहे हैं  मित्र

----------


## SUNIL1107

> दासमलूका  कह गये सब का दाता राम 
> 
> बड़े भाई वन्देमातरम   सही जा रहे हैं  मित्र


धन्यबाद भाई skp जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

> मित्र काफी अच्छा सूत्र है आपका बस हिन्दी अर्थ भी डाल देते तो मजा दुगना हो जाता, अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई आपको


:bell:धन्यबाद मित्र चन्दन जी  :bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूक दास * 

दीनदयाल सुनी जबतें, तब तें हिय में कुछ ऐसी बसी है।

तेरो कहाय के जाऊँ कहाँ मैं, तेरे हित की पट खैंचि कसी है॥

तेरोइ एक भरोसो 'मलूक को, तेरे समान न दूजो जसी है।

ए हो मुरारि पुकारि कहौं अब, मेरी हँसी नहीं तेरी हँसी है॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूक दास* 

नाम हमारा खाक है, हम खाकी बन्दे।
खाकही ते पैदा किये, अति गाफिल गन्दे॥१॥
कबहुँ न करते बंदगी, दुनियामें भूले।
आसमानको ताकते, घोड़े चढ़ि फूले॥२॥
जोरू-लड़के खुस किये, साहेब बिसराया।
राह नेकीकी छोड़िके, बुरा अमल कमाया॥३॥
हरदम तिसको यादकर, जिन वजूद सँवारा।
सबै खाक दर खाक है, कुछ समुझ गँवारा॥४॥
हाथी घोड़े खाकके, खाक खानखानी।
कहैं मलूक रहि जायगा, औसाफ निसानी॥५॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूक दास * 

ना वह रीझै जप तप कीन्हे, ना आतमका जारे।
ना वह रीझै धोती टाँगे, ना कायाके पखाँरे॥
दाया करै धरम मन राखै, घरमें रहे उदासी।
अपना-सा दुख सबका जानै, ताहि मिलै अबिनासी॥
सहै कुसब्द बादहूँ त्यागै, छाँड़े, गरब गुमाना।
यही रीझ मेरे निरंकारकी, कहत मलूक दिवाना॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूक दास * 

राम कहो राम कहो, राम कहो बावरे।
अवसर न चूक भोंदू, पायो भला दाँवरे॥१॥
जिन तोकों तन दीन्हों, ताकौ न भजन कीन्हों।
जनम सिरानो जात, लोहे कैसो ताव रे॥२॥
रामजीको गाय, गाय रामजीको रिझाव रे।
रामजीके चरन-कमल, चित्तमाहिं लाव रे॥३॥
कहत मलूकदास, छोड़ दे तैं झूठी आस।
आनँद मगन होइके, हरिगुन गाव रे॥४॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूक दास * 

हमसे जनि लागै तू माया।
थोरेसे फिर बहुत होयगी, सुनि पैहैं रघुराया॥१॥
अपनेमें है साहेब हमारा, अजहूँ चेतु दिवानी।
काहु जनके बस परि जैहो, भरत मरहुगी पानी॥२॥
तरह्वै चितै लाज करु जनकी, डारु हाथकी फाँसी।
जनतें तेरो जोर न लहिहै, रच्छपाल अबिनासी॥३॥
कहै मलूका चुप करु ठगनी, औगुन राउ दुराई।
जो जन उबरै रामनाम कहि, तातें कछु न बसाई॥४॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मलूक दास * 

हरि समान दाता कोउ नाहीं। सदा बिराजैं संतनमाहीं॥१॥
नाम बिसंभर बिस्व जिआवैं। साँझ बिहान रिजिक पहुँचावैं॥२॥
देइ अनेकन मुखपर ऐने। औगुन करै सोगुन करि मानैं॥३॥
काहू भाँति अजार न देई। जाही को अपना कर लेई॥४॥
घरी घरी देता दीदार। जन अपनेका खिजमतगार॥५॥
तीन लोक जाके औसाफ। जनका गुनह करै सब माफ॥६॥
गरुवा ठाकुर है रघुराई। कहैं मूलक क्या करूँ बड़ाई॥७॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

* 

[U ] कुंभनदास[/U ]



कहा करौं वह मूरति जिय ते न टरई।

सुंदर नंद कुँवर के बिछुरे, निस दिन नींद न परई॥

बहु विधि मिलन प्रान प्यारे की, एक निमिष न बिसरई।

वे गुन समुझि समुझि चित नैननि नीर निरंतर ढरई॥

कछु न सुहाय तलाबेली मनु, बिरह अनल तन जरई।

'कुंभनदास लाल गिरधन बिनु, समाधान को करई। 

*

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

सबसे ऊँची प्रेम सगाई।
दुर्योधन की मेवा त्यागी, साग विदुर घर पाई॥
जूठे फल सबरी के खाये बहुबिधि प्रेम लगाई॥
प्रेम के बस नृप सेवा कीनी आप बने हरि नाई॥
राजसुयज्ञ युधिष्ठिर कीनो तामैं जूठ उठाई॥
प्रेम के बस अर्जुन-रथ हाँक्यो भूल गए ठकुराई॥
ऐसी प्रीत बढ़ी बृन्दाबन गोपिन नाच नचाई॥
सूर क्रूर इस लायक नाहीं कहँ लगि करौं बड़ाई॥ 

भावार्थ:- सूरदास जी कहते हैं कि परस्पर प्रेम का रिश्ता ही भगवान की दृष्टि में बड़ा रिश्ता है। अभिमान के साथ आदर देने वाले दुर्योधन की परोसी हुई मेवा को त्यागकर भगवान कृष्ण ने विदुर द्वारा प्रेम और आदर के साथ हरी पत्तियों से बनाया साग ग्रहण किया। प्रेम के वशीभूत राम ने शबरी नाम की भील स्त्री के जूठे बेर खाए थे। प्रेम के वशीभूत ही भगवान कृष्ण अपने भक्त नरसिंह मेहता के नाई अर्थात् संदेशवाहक बनकर गए थे। प्रेम के वशीभूत ही उन्होंने युधिष्ठिर द्वारा किए गए राजसूय यज्ञ में जूठी पत्तलें स्वयं उठाई थीं। प्रेम के कारण ही महाभारत-युद्ध के दौरान उन्होंने अर्जुन के रथ का सारथि बनना स्वीकार किया था। गोपियों के निष्काम-प्रेम के तो भगवान इतने वशीभूत हो गये कि उनके कहे अनुसार ही नाचते थे अर्थात् जैसा वह कहती थीं वैसा ही वे करते थे। सूरदास कहते हैं कि मेरा मन तो कठोर है, उसमें प्रेम नहीं है इसलिए मैं भगवान की प्रशंसा भी बहुत अधिक नहीं कर पाता हूँ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 
हरि पालनैं झुलावै 

जसोदा हरि पालनैं झुलावै। 

हलरावै दुलरावै मल्हावै जोइ सोइ कछु गावै॥ 

मेरे लाल को आउ निंदरिया काहें न आनि सुवावै। 

तू काहै नहिं बेगहिं आवै तोकौं कान्ह बुलावै॥ 

कबहुं पलक हरि मूंदि लेत हैं कबहुं अधर फरकावैं। 

सोवत जानि मौन ह्वै कै रहि करि करि सैन बतावै॥ 

इहि अंतर अकुलाइ उठे हरि जसुमति मधुरैं गावै। 

जो सुख सूर अमर मुनि दुरलभ सो नंद भामिनि पावै॥ 

राग घनाक्षरी में बद्ध इस पद में सूरदास जी ने भगवान् बालकृष्ण की शयनावस्था का सुंदर चित्रण किया है। वह कहते हैं कि मैया यशोदा श्रीकृष्ण (भगवान् विष्णु) को पालने में झुला रही हैं। कभी तो वह पालने को हल्का-सा हिला देती हैं, कभी कन्हैया को प्यार करने लगती हैं और कभी मुख चूमने लगती हैं। ऐसा करते हुए वह जो मन में आता है वही गुनगुनाने भी लगती हैं। लेकिन कन्हैया को तब भी नींद नहीं आती है। इसीलिए यशोदा नींद को उलाहना देती हैं कि अरी निंदिया तू आकर मेरे लाल को सुलाती क्यों नहीं? तू शीघ्रता से क्यों नहीं आती? देख, तुझे कान्हा बुलाता है। जब यशोदा निंदिया को उलाहना देती हैं तब श्रीकृष्ण कभी तो पलकें मूंद लेते हैं और कभी होंठों को फड़काते हैं। (यह सामान्य-सी बात है कि जब बालक उनींदा होता है तब उसके मुखमंडल का भाव प्राय: ऐसा ही होता है जैसा कन्हैया के मुखमंडल पर सोते समय जाग्रत हुआ।) जब कन्हैया ने नयन मूंदे तब यशोदा ने समझा कि अब तो कान्हा सो ही गया है। तभी कुछ गोपियां वहां आई। गोपियों को देखकर यशोदा उन्हें संकेत से शांत रहने को कहती हैं। इसी अंतराल में श्रीकृष्ण पुन: कुनमुनाकर जाग गए। तब यशोदा उन्हें सुलाने के उद्देश्य से पुन: मधुर-मधुर लोरियां गाने लगीं। अंत में सूरदास नंद पत्**नी यशोदा के भाग्य की सराहना करते हुए कहते हैं कि सचमुच ही यशोदा बड़भागिनी हैं। क्योंकि ऐसा सुख तो देवताओं व ऋषि-मुनियों को भी दुर्लभ है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 
मुख दधि लेप किए 

सोभित कर नवनीत लिए। 

घुटुरुनि चलत रेनु तन मंडित मुख दधि लेप किए॥ 

चारु कपोल लोल लोचन गोरोचन तिलक दिए। 

लट लटकनि मनु मत्त मधुप गन मादक मधुहिं पिए॥ 

कठुला कंठ वज्र केहरि नख राजत रुचिर हिए। 

धन्य सूर एकौ पल इहिं सुख का सत कल्प जिए॥ 

राग बिलावल पर आधारित इस पद में श्रीकृष्ण की बाल लीला का अद्भुत वर्णन किया है भक्त शिरोमणि सूरदास जी ने। श्रीकृष्ण अभी बहुत छोटे हैं और यशोदा के आंगन में घुटनों के बल ही चल पाते हैं। एक दिन उन्होंने ताजा निकला माखन एक हाथ में लिया और लीला करने लगे। सूरदास कहते हैं कि श्रीकृष्ण के छोटे-से एक हाथ में ताजा माखन शोभायमान है और वह उस माखन को लेकर घुटनों के बल चल रहे हैं। उनके शरीर पर रेनु (मिट्टी का रज) लगी है। मुख पर दही लिपटा है, उनके कपोल (गाल) सुंदर तथा नेत्र चपल हैं। ललाट पर गोरोचन का तिलक लगा है। बालकृष्ण के बाल घुंघराले हैं। जब वह घुटनों के बल माखन लिए हुए चलते हैं तब घुंघराले बालों की लटें उनके कपोल पर झूमने लगती है, जिससे ऐसा प्रतीत होता है मानो भ्रमर मधुर रस का पान कर मतवाले हो गए हैं। उनके इस सौंदर्य की अभिवृद्धि उनके गले में पड़े कठुले (कंठहार) व सिंह नख से और बढ़ जाती है। सूरदास कहते हैं कि श्रीकृष्ण के इस बालरूप का दर्शन यदि एक पल के लिए भी हो जाता तो जीवन सार्थक हो जाए। अन्यथा सौ कल्पों तक भी यदि जीवन हो तो निरर्थक ही है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 
कबहुं बढ़ैगी चोटी 

मैया कबहुं बढ़ैगी चोटी। 

किती बेर मोहि दूध पियत भइ यह अजहूं है छोटी॥ 

तू जो कहति बल की बेनी ज्यों ह्वै है लांबी मोटी। 

काढ़त गुहत न्हवावत जैहै नागिन-सी भुई लोटी॥ 

काचो दूध पियावति पचि पचि देति न माखन रोटी। 

सूरदास त्रिभुवन मनमोहन हरि हलधर की जोटी॥ 

रामकली राग में बद्ध यह पद बहुत सरस है। बाल स्वभाववश प्राय: श्रीकृष्ण दूध पीने में आनाकानी किया करते थे। तब एक दिन माता यशोदा ने प्रलोभन दिया कि कान्हा! तू नित्य कच्चा दूध पिया कर, इससे तेरी चोटी दाऊ (बलराम) जैसी मोटी व लंबी हो जाएगी। मैया के कहने पर कान्हा दूध पीने लगे। अधिक समय बीतने पर एक दिन कन्हैया बोले.. अरी मैया! मेरी यह चोटी कब बढ़ेगी? दूध पीते हुए मुझे कितना समय हो गया। लेकिन अब तक भी यह वैसी ही छोटी है। तू तो कहती थी कि दूध पीने से मेरी यह चोटी दाऊ की चोटी जैसी लंबी व मोटी हो जाएगी। संभवत: इसीलिए तू मुझे नित्य नहलाकर बालों को कंघी से संवारती है, चोटी गूंथती है, जिससे चोटी बढ़कर नागिन जैसी लंबी हो जाए। कच्चा दूध भी इसीलिए पिलाती है। इस चोटी के ही कारण तू मुझे माखन व रोटी भी नहीं देती। इतना कहकर श्रीकृष्ण रूठ जाते हैं। सूरदास कहते हैं कि तीनों लोकों में श्रीकृष्ण-बलराम की जोड़ी मन को सुख पहुंचाने वाली है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 
दाऊ बहुत खिझायो 

मैया मोहिं दाऊ बहुत खिझायो। 

मो सों कहत मोल को लीन्हों तू जसुमति कब जायो॥ 

कहा करौं इहि रिस के मारें खेलन हौं नहिं जात। 

पुनि पुनि कहत कौन है माता को है तेरो तात॥ 

गोरे नंद जसोदा गोरी तू कत स्यामल गात। 

चुटकी दै दै ग्वाल नचावत हंसत सबै मुसुकात॥ 

तू मोहीं को मारन सीखी दाउहिं कबहुं न खीझै। 

मोहन मुख रिस की ये बातैं जसुमति सुनि सुनि रीझै॥ 

सुनहु कान बलभद्र चबाई जनमत ही को धूत। 

सूर स्याम मोहिं गोधन की सौं हौं माता तू पूत॥ 

सूरदास जी की यह रचना राग गौरी पर आधारित है। यह पद भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण की बाल लीला से संबंधित पहलू का सजीव चित्रण है। बलराम श्रीकृष्ण के बड़े भाई थे। गौरवर्ण बलराम श्रीकृष्ण के श्याम रंग पर यदा-कदा उन्हें चिढ़ाया करते थे। एक दिन कन्हैया ने मैया से बलराम की शिकायत की। वह कहने लगे कि मैया री, दाऊ मुझे ग्वाल-बालों के सामने बहुत चिढ़ाता है। वह मुझसे कहता है कि यशोदा मैया ने तुझे मोल लिया है। क्या करूं मैया! इसी कारण मैं खेलने भी नहीं जाता। वह मुझसे बार-बार कहता है कि तेरी माता कौन है और तेरे पिता कौन हैं? क्योंकि नंदबाबा तो गोरे हैं और मैया यशोदा भी गौरवर्णा हैं। लेकिन तू सांवले रंग का कैसे है? यदि तू उनका पुत्र होता तो तुझे भी गोरा होना चाहिए। जब दाऊ ऐसा कहता है तो ग्वाल-बाल चुटकी बजाकर मेरा उपहास करते हैं, मुझे नचाते हैं और मुस्कराते हैं। इस पर भी तू मुझे ही मारने को दौड़ती है। दाऊ को कभी कुछ नहीं कहती। श्रीकृष्ण की रोष भरी बातें सुनकर मैया यशोदा रीझने लगी हैं। फिर कन्हैया को समझाकर कहती हैं कि कन्हैया! वह बलराम तो बचपन से ही चुगलखोर और धूर्त है। सूरदास कहते हैं कि जब श्रीकृष्ण मैया की बातें सुनकर भी नहीं माने तब यशोदा बोलीं कि कन्हैया मैं गउओं की सौगंध खाकर कहती हूँ कि तू मेरा ही पुत्र है और मैं तेरी मैया हूँ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 
मैं नहिं माखन खायो 

मैया! मैं नहिं माखन खायो। 

ख्याल परै ये सखा सबै मिलि मेरैं मुख लपटायो॥ 

देखि तुही छींके पर भाजन ऊंचे धरि लटकायो। 

हौं जु कहत नान्हें कर अपने मैं कैसें करि पायो॥ 

मुख दधि पोंछि बुद्धि इक कीन्हीं दोना पीठि दुरायो। 

डारि सांटि मुसुकाइ जशोदा स्यामहिं कंठ लगायो॥ 

बाल बिनोद मोद मन मोह्यो भक्ति प्राप दिखायो। 

सूरदास जसुमति को यह सुख सिव बिरंचि नहिं पायो॥ 

राग रामकली में बद्ध यह सूरदास का अत्यंत प्रचलित पद है। श्रीकृष्ण की बाल-लीलाओं में माखन चोरी की लीला सुप्रसिद्ध है। वैसे तो कन्हैया ग्वालिनों के घरों में जा-जाकर माखन चुराकर खाया करते थे। लेकिन आज उन्होंने अपने ही घर में माखन चोरी की और यशोदा ने उन्हें देख भी लिया। इस पद में सूरदास ने श्रीकृष्ण के वाक्चातुर्य का जिस प्रकार वर्णन किया है वैसा अन्यत्र नहीं मिलता। 

जब यशोदा ने देख लिया कि कान्हा ने माखन खाया है तो पूछ ही लिया कि क्यों रे कान्हा! तूने माखन खाया है क्या? तब श्रीकृष्ण अपना पक्ष किस तरह मैया के समक्ष प्रस्तुत करते हैं, यही इस पद की विशिष्टता है। कन्हैया बोले.. मैया! मैंने माखन नहीं खाया है। मुझे तो ऐसा लगता है कि इन ग्वाल-बालों ने ही बलात् मेरे मुख पर माखन लगा दिया है। फिर बोले कि मैया तू ही सोच, तूने यह छींका किना ऊंचा लटका रखा है और मेरे हाथ कितने छोटे-छोटे हैं। इन छोटे हाथों से मैं कैसे छींके को उतार सकता हूँ। कन्हैया ने मुख से लिपटा माखन पोंछा और एक दोना जिसमें माखन बचा रह गया था उसे पीछे छिपा लिया। कन्हैया की इस चतुराई को देखकर यशोदा मन ही मन मुस्कराने लगीं और छड़ी फेंककर कन्हैया को गले से लगा लिया। सूरदास कहते हैं कि यशोदा को जिस सुख की प्राप्ति हुई वह सुख शिव व ब्रह्मा को भी दुर्लभ है। श्रीकृष्ण (भगवान् विष्णु) ने बाल लीलाओं के माध्यम से यह सिद्ध किया है कि भक्ति का प्रभाव कितना महत्त्**वपूर्ण है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 
हरष आनंद बढ़ावत 

हरि अपनैं आंगन कछु गावत। 

तनक तनक चरनन सों नाच मन हीं मनहिं रिझावत॥ 

बांह उठाइ कारी धौरी गैयनि टेरि बुलावत। 

कबहुंक बाबा नंद पुकारत कबहुंक घर में आवत॥ 

माखन तनक आपनैं कर लै तनक बदन में नावत। 

कबहुं चितै प्रतिबिंब खंभ मैं लोनी लिए खवावत॥ 

दुरि देखति जसुमति यह लीला हरष आनंद बढ़ावत। 

सूर स्याम के बाल चरित नित नितही देखत भावत॥ 

राग रामकली में आबद्ध इस पद में सूरदास ने कृष्ण की बालसुलभ चेष्टा का वर्णन किया है। श्रीकृष्ण अपने ही घर के आंगन में जो मन में आता है गाते हैं। वह छोटे-छोटे पैरों से थिरकते हैं तथा मन ही मन स्वयं को रिझाते भी हैं। कभी वह भुजाओं को उठाकर काली-श्वेत गायों को बुलाते हैं, तो कभी नंदबाबा को पुकारते हैं और कभी घर में आ जाते हैं। अपने हाथों में थोड़ा-सा माखन लेकर कभी अपने ही शरीर पर लगाने लगते हैं, तो कभी खंभे में अपना ही प्रतिबिंब देखकर उसे माखन खिलाने लगते हैं। श्रीकृष्ण की इन सभी लीलाओं को माता यशोदा छुप-छुपकर देखती हैं और मन ही मन प्रसन्न होती हैं। सूरदास कहते हैं कि इस प्रकार यशोदा श्रीकृष्ण की बाल-लीलाओं को देखकर नित्य ही हर्षाती हैं।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 
भई सहज मत भोरी 

जो तुम सुनहु जसोदा गोरी। 

नंदनंदन मेरे मंदिर में आजु करन गए चोरी॥ 

हौं भइ जाइ अचानक ठाढ़ी कह्यो भवन में कोरी। 

रहे छपाइ सकुचि रंचक ह्वै भई सहज मति भोरी॥ 

मोहि भयो माखन पछितावो रीती देखि कमोरी। 

जब गहि बांह कुलाहल कीनी तब गहि चरन निहोरी॥ 

लागे लेन नैन जल भरि भरि तब मैं कानि न तोरी। 

सूरदास प्रभु देत दिनहिं दिन ऐसियै लरिक सलोरी॥ 

सूरदास जी का यह पद राग गौरी पर आधारित है। भगवान् की बाल लीला का रोचक वर्णन है। एक ग्वालिन यशोदा के पास कन्हैया की शिकायत लेकर आई। वह बोली कि हे नंदभामिनी यशोदा! सुनो तो, नंदनंदन कन्हैया आज मेरे घर में चोरी करने गए। पीछे से मैं भी अपने भवन के निकट ही छुपकर खड़ी हो गई। मैंने अपने शरीर को सिकोड़ लिया और भोलेपन से उन्हें देखती रही। जब मैंने देखा कि माखन भरी वह मटकी बिल्कुल ही खाली हो गई है तो मुझे बहुत पछतावा हुआ। जब मैंने आगे बढ़कर कन्हैया की बांह पकड़ ली और शोर मचाने लगी, तब कन्हैया मेरे चरणों को पकड़कर मेरी मनुहार करने लगे। इतना ही नहीं उनके नयनों में अश्रु भी भर आए। ऐसे में मुझे दया आ गई और मैंने उन्हें छोड़ दिया। सूरदास कहते हैं कि इस प्रकार नित्य ही विभिन्न लीलाएं कर कन्हैया ने ग्वालिनों को सुख पहुँचाया।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 
अरु हलधर सों भैया 

कहन लागे मोहन मैया मैया। 

नंद महर सों बाबा बाबा अरु हलधर सों भैया॥ 

ऊंच चढि़ चढि़ कहति जशोदा लै लै नाम कन्हैया। 

दूरि खेलन जनि जाहु लाला रे! मारैगी काहू की गैया॥ 

गोपी ग्वाल करत कौतूहल घर घर बजति बधैया। 

सूरदास प्रभु तुम्हरे दरस कों चरननि की बलि जैया॥ 

सूरदास जी का यह पद राग देव गंधार में आबद्ध है। भगवान् बालकृष्ण मैया, बाबा और भैया कहने लगे हैं। सूरदास कहते हैं कि अब श्रीकृष्ण मुख से यशोदा को मैया-मैया नंदबाबा को बाबा-बाबा व बलराम को भैया कहकर पुकारने लगे हैं। इना ही नहीं अब वह नटखट भी हो गए हैं, तभी तो यशोदा ऊंची होकर अर्थात् कन्हैया जब दूर चले जाते हैं तब उचक-उचककर कन्हैया को नाम लेकर पुकारती हैं और कहती हैं कि लल्ला गाय तुझे मारेगी। सूरदास कहते हैं कि गोपियों व ग्वालों को श्रीकृष्ण की लीलाएं देखकर अचरज होता है। श्रीकृष्ण अभी छोटे ही हैं और लीलाएं भी उनकी अनोखी हैं। इन लीलाओं को देखकर ही सब लोग बधाइयां दे रहे हैं। सूरदास कहते हैं कि हे प्रभु! आपके इस रूप के चरणों की मैं बलिहारी जाता हूँ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

दो दिन के बाद गुरु पूर्णिमा का पावन पर्व है तो दोस्तों सदगुरुदेव के चरणों में समर्पित हैं कुछ वंदना  ! 

गुरु बिनु ऐसी कौन करै ? 

माला-तिलक मनोहर बाना, लै सिर छत्र धरै । 

भवसागर तैं बूड़त राखै, दीपक हाथ धरै । 

सूर स्याम गुरु ऐसौ समरथ, छिन मैं ले उधरै ॥1॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

दो दिन के बाद गुरु पूर्णिमा का पावन पर्व है तो दोस्तों सदगुरुदेव के चरणों में समर्पित हैं कुछ वंदना  ! 

गुरु आज्ञा में निश दिन रहिये । 
जो गुरु चाहे सोयि सोयि करिये॥


गुरु चरनन रज मस्तक दीजे । 
निज मन बुद्धि शुद्ध कर लीजे।

आँखिन ज्ञान सुअंजन दीजे । 
परम सत्य का दरशन करिये॥

गुरु आज्ञा में निश दिन रहिये॥ 


गुरु अँगुरी दृढ़ता से धरिये । 
साधक नाम सुनौका चढिये।

खेवटिया गुरुदेव सरन में । 
भव सागर हँस हँस के तरिये॥

गुरु आज्ञा में निश दिन रहिये॥ 


गुरु की महिमा अपरम्पार । 
राम धाम में करत विहार।

ज्योति स्वरूप राम दरशन को । 
गुरु के चरन चीन्ह अनुसरिये॥

गुरु आज्ञा में निश दिन रहिये॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

दो दिन के बाद गुरु पूर्णिमा का पावन पर्व है तो दोस्तों सदगुरुदेव के चरणों में समर्पित हैं कुछ वंदना  ! 

नैया पड़ी मंझधार गुरु बिन कैसे लागे पार ॥



साहिब तुम मत भूलियो लाख लो भूलग जाये ।
हम से तुमरे और हैं तुम सा हमरा नाहिं ।
अंतरयामी एक तुम आतम के आधार ।
जो तुम छोड़ो हाथ प्रभुजी कौन उतारे पार ॥
गुरु बिन कैसे लागे पार ॥



मैन अपराधी जन्म को मन में भरा विकार ।
तुम दाता दुख भंजन मेरी करो सम्हार ।
अवगुन दास कबीर के बहुत गरीब निवाज़ ।
जो मैं पूत कपूत हूं कहौं पिता की लाज ॥
गुरु बिन कैसे लागे पार

----------


## SUNIL1107

दो दिन के बाद गुरु पूर्णिमा का पावन पर्व है तो दोस्तों सदगुरुदेव के चरणों में समर्पित हैं कुछ वंदना  ! 

गुरु चरनन में ध्यान लगाऊं। 
ऐसी सुमति हमे दो दाता ॥


मैं अधमाधम पतित पुरातन। 
किस विधि भव सागर तर पाऊं ।

ऐसी दृष्टि हमें दो दाता। 
खेवन हार गुरु को पाऊं ॥

गुरु चरनन में ... 


गुरुपद नख की दिव्य ज्योति से। 
निज अन्तर का तिमिर मिटाऊं ।

गुरुपद पदम पराग कणों से। 
अपना मन निर्मल कर पाऊं ॥

गुरु चरनन में ... 


शंखनाद सुन जीवन रन का 
धर्म युद्ध में मैं लग जाऊं ।

गुरुपद रज अंजन आँखिन भर। 
विश्वरुप हरि को लख पाऊं ॥

गुरु चरनन में ... 


भटके नहीं कहीं मन मेरा। 
आँख मूंद जब उनको ध्याऊं ।

पीत गुलाबी शिशु से कोमल। 
गुरु के चरन कमल लख पाऊं ॥

गुरु चरनन में ध्यान लगाऊं ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

दो दिन के बाद गुरु पूर्णिमा का पावन पर्व है तो दोस्तों सदगुरुदेव के चरणों में समर्पित हैं कुछ वंदना  ! 

गुरु चरनन मे शीश झुकाले 
जनम सफल हो जायेगा

गुरुदर्शन से बिन माँगे ही 
कृपा राम की पायेगा

जनम सफ़ल हो जायेगा

गुरु चरनन में शीश झुका ले 


चहु दिश गहन अन्धेरा छाया 
पग पग भरमाती है माया

राम नाम की ज्योति जगेगी 
अन्धकार मिट जायेगा

गुरु चरनन में शीश झुका ले 


गुरु आदेश मान मन मेरे 
ध्यान जाप चिन्तन कर ले रे

जनम जनम के पाप कटेंगे 
मोक्ष द्वार खुल जायेगा

गुरु चरनन में शीश झुका ले 
जन्म सफ़ल हो जायेगा

----------


## SUNIL1107

दो दिन के बाद गुरु पूर्णिमा का पावन पर्व है तो दोस्तों सदगुरुदेव के चरणों में समर्पित हैं कुछ वंदना  ! 

गुरु बिन कौन सम्हारे । 
को भव सागर पार उतारे ॥

टूटी फूटी नाव हमारी 
पहुँच न पाई तट पर ।
जैसे कोई प्यासा राही । 
भटक गया पनघट पर ।
पास खड़ा गुरु मुस्काता है । 
दोनों बाँह पसारे।
वो भवसागर पार उतारे । 
गुरु बिन ...

मेरे राम मुझे शक्ति दो । 
मन में मेरे दृढ़ भक्ति दो ।
राम काम मैं करूँ निरंतर । 
राम नाम चित धारे।
को भव सागर पार उतारे ।
गुरु बिन ...

जीवन पथ की उलझन लख कर। 
खड़े न हो जाना तुम थक कर।
तेरा साथी, राम निरंजन । 
हरदम साथ तुम्हारे।
वो भवसागर पार उतारे ।
गुरु बिन ...

हमराही तुम विकल न होना । 
संकट में धीरज ना खोना ।
अंधियारे में बाँह पकड़ कर । 
सत्गुरु राह दिखाये।
वो भवसागर पार उतारे ।
गुरु बिन ...

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

राधे कृष्ण कहो मेरे प्यारे भजो मेरे प्यारे जपो मेरे प्यारे ॥ध्रु०॥
भजो गोविंद गोपाळ राधे कृष्ण कहो मेरे ॥ प्यारे०॥१॥
कृष्णजीकी लाल लाल अखियां हो लाल अखियां ।
जैसी खिलीरे गुलाब ॥राधे०॥२॥
सिरपर मुगुट विराजे हो विराजे । बन्सी शोभे रसाल ॥राधे०॥३॥
पितांबर पटकुलवाली हो पटकुलवाली कंठे मोतियनकी माल ॥राधे०॥४॥
शुभ काने कुंडल झलके हो कुंडल झलके । तिलक शोभेरे ललाट ॥राधे०॥५॥
सूरदास चरण बलिहारी हो चरण बलिहारी । मै तो जनम जनम तिहारो दास ॥राधे०॥६॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास

नंद दुवारे एक जोगी आयो शिंगी नाद बजायो ।
सीश जटा शशि वदन सोहाये अरुण नयन छबि छायो ॥ नंद ॥
रोवत खिजत कृष्ण सावरो रहत नही हुलरायो ।
लीयो उठाय गोद नंदरानी द्वारे जाय दिखायो ॥नंद०॥१॥
अलख अलख करी लीयो गोदमें चरण चुमि उर लायो ।
श्रवण लाग कछु मंत्र सुनायो हसी बालक कीलकायो ॥ नंद ॥२॥
चिरंजीवोसुत महरी तिहारो हो जोगी सुख पायो ।
सूरदास रमि चल्यो रावरो संकर नाम बतायो ॥ नंद॥३॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

भाई सुनील जी आपका एक दूसरा सूत्र सुभद्रा कुमारी चौहान इस को भी पढ़ा है और यह भी 
मेरा आज ही आगमन हुआ है इस फोरम पर कृपया आप ही मुझे बताएं आप ने जैसे सूत्र बनाए है या आपको किन किन के सूत्र ( जो ऐसे ही सूत्र होंगे निश्चय ही ) ज्यादा प्रिय हैं.कृपया उन सूत्रों के नाम या सूत्र बनाने वालों के नाम बताने कि कृपा करेंगे 
अगर सार्वजनिक तौर पर नाम नही बता सकते तो मुझे मेसेज कर दें.
आपका बहुत धन्यवाद होगा.

----------


## SUNIL1107

मित्र कमल जी यहाँ सभी सूत्र और सभी माननीय सदस्य एक से बढ़कर एक हैं ! किसी में कोई एक रंग देखने को मिलेगा तो दुसरे में दूसरा ही अनोखारंग देखने को मिलेगा ! अतः यह कहना मुश्किल है मित्र की कोई एक या कुछ ही सूत्र बढ़िया हैं ! वरन यहाँ के सभी सूत्र ही लाजबाब हैं !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र कमल जी यहाँ सभी सूत्र और सभी माननीय सदस्य एक से बढ़कर एक हैं ! किसी में कोई एक रंग देखने को मिलेगा तो दुसरे में दूसरा ही अनोखारंग देखने को मिलेगा ! अतः यह कहना मुश्किल है मित्र की कोई एक या कुछ ही सूत्र बढ़िया हैं ! वरन यहाँ के सभी सूत्र ही लाजबाब हैं !


आपका जवाब बहुत प्रिय लगा.
पर भी जी मैंने यह विनती करी थी कि आपको जो जो अच्छे लगते हैं आपके सूत्रों जैसे 
सारे सूत्र तो आपके सूत्रों जैसे तो नही हैं न.इसलिए मेरी प्रर्तना पर गौर फरमाएं. धयवाद होगा सुनील जी.

----------


## SUNIL1107

> आपका जवाब बहुत प्रिय लगा.
> पर भी जी मैंने यह विनती करी थी कि आपको जो जो अच्छे लगते हैं आपके सूत्रों जैसे 
> सारे सूत्र तो आपके सूत्रों जैसे तो नही हैं न.इसलिए मेरी प्रर्तना पर गौर फरमाएं. धयवाद होगा सुनील जी.


मित्र धर्म संकट में मत डालिए ! स्वयं ही सारे सूत्रों का भ्रमण करके पुनः निर्णय कीजिये ! :bell::bell::bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

सूरदास 

आजु मैं गाई चरावन जैहों
बृंदाबन के भाँति भाँति फल, अपने कर मैं खैहौं।
ऎसी बात कहौ जनि बारे, देखौ अपनी भांति।
तनक तनक पग चलिहौ कैसें, आवत ह्वै है राति।
प्रात जात गैया लै चारन, घर आवत है साँझ।
तुम्हारौ कमल बदन कुम्हलैहै, रेंगत घामहिं माँझ।
तेरी सौं मोहि घाम न लागत, भूख नहीं कछु नेक।
सूरदास प्रभु कहयौ न मानत, परयौ आपनी टेक॥

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही बढ़िया क्या कहें दिल खुश हो गया कसम से .....

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बहुत ही बढ़िया क्या कहें दिल खुश हो गया कसम से .....


धन्यबाद मित्र वेसे इस सबको समझनेवाले लोग कम ही मिलते हैं  !

----------


## Teach Guru

> धन्यबाद मित्र वेसे इस सबको समझनेवाले लोग कम ही मिलते हैं  !


सही कहा मित्र....

----------


## SUNIL1107

.......................

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:...............................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

* 
जैसा सौदा हो वैसा ही दाम चुकाओ। क्षणभंगुर सांसारिक व्यवहार में क्षणभंगुर तन और धनको लगाओ। मन तो सदा साथ रहने वाली स्थायी वस्तु है परलोक में भी साथ ही रहेगा। इसलिए इसके साथ स्थायी वस्तु का सम्बन्ध जोड़ो।यदि मन को धन से सन्तोष हो जाय या पुत्र अथवा स्त्री से सन्तोष हो जाय तो वह फिर दूसरी जगह क्यों जायगा ? किन्तु मन कभी भी एक पदार्थ में नहीं टिकता। इससे स्पष्ट है कि मन को कोई भी सांसारिक पदार्थ अच्छे नहीं लगते। किसी पदार्थ को मन अच्छा मानकर उसके निकट जाता है परन्तु थोड़ी देर में हट जाता है। संसार में मन को कोई भी नहीं चाहता और मन भी किसी संसारी वस्तु से सन्तुष्ट नहीं होता। न मन संसार के योग्य है न संसार ही मन के योग्य है।मन जब परमात्मा को पा जाता है तो वही स्थिर हो जाता है फिर कहीं किसी दूसरी वस्तु की इच्छा नहीं करता। इसी से मालूम होता है कि मन के योग्य परमात्मा ही है, और कुछ नही....श्री राधेश्याम...हरि हरः*

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:........................................:bel  l:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:...........................................:  bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:book:.........................................:bo  ok:

----------


## Raman46

*अब न वो दर्द, न वो दिल, न वो दीवाने हैं
अब न वो साज, न वो सोज, न वो गाने हैं
साकी! अब भी यहां तू किसके लिए बैठा है
अब न वो जाम, न वो मय, न वो पैमाने हैं

#*

----------


## Raman46

इतने बदनाम हुए हम तो इस जमाने में
तुमको लग जाएंगी सदियां इसे भुलाने में
न तो पीने का सलीका, न पिलाने का शऊर
अब तो ऐसे लोग चले आते हैं मैखान

----------


## SUNIL1107

काहे ते हरि मोहिं बिसारो।
जानत निज महिमा मेरे अघ, तदपि न नाथ सँभारो॥१॥
पतित-पुनीत दीन हित असुरन सरन कहत स्त्रुति चारो।
हौं नहिं अधम सभीत दीन ? किधौं बेदन मृषा पुकारो॥२॥
खग-गनिका-अज ब्याध-पाँति जहँ तहँ हौहूँ बैठारो।
अब केहि लाज कृपानिधान! परसत पनवारो फारो॥३॥
जो कलिकाल प्रबल अति हो तो तुव निदेस तें न्यारो।
तौ हरि रोष सरोस दोष गुन तेहि भजते तजि मारो॥४॥
मसक बिरंचि बिरंचि मसक सम, करहु प्रभाउ तुम्हारो।
यह सामरथ अछत मोहि त्यागहु, नाथ तहाँ कछु चारो॥५॥
नाहिन नरक परत मो कहँ डर जद्यपि हौं अति हारो।
यह बड़ि त्रास दास तुलसी प्रभु नामहु पाप न जारो॥६॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

*कबीर दास जी* 

तूने रात गँवायी सोय के दिवस गँवाया खाय के ।
हीरा जनम अमोल था कौड़ी बदले जाय ॥



सुमिरन लगन लगाय के मुख से कछु ना बोल रे ।
बाहर का पट बंद कर ले अंतर का पट खोल रे ।
माला फेरत जुग हुआ गया ना मन का फेर रे ।
गया ना मन का फेर रे ।
हाथ का मनका छाँड़ि दे मन का मनका फेर ॥



दुख में सुमिरन सब करें सुख में करे न कोय रे ।
जो सुख में सुमिरन करे तो दुख काहे को होय रे ।
सुख में सुमिरन ना किया दुख में करता याद रे ।
दुख में करता याद रे ।
कहे कबीर उस दास की कौन सुने फ़रियाद ॥

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत बढिया मित्र!!!!!!

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बहुत बढिया मित्र!!!!!!


 धन्यबाद मित्र सौरभ जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

बंशी बजा के श्याम ने दीवाना कर दिया !

अपनी निगाहे नाज से मस्ताना कर दिया !!

जब से दिखाई  श्याम ने वो साँवरी सुरतिया !

वो साँवरी सुरतिया वो मोहनी मुरतिया !! 

खुद बन गये शमा मुझे परवाना कर दिया ! 

बंशी बजा के श्याम ने दीवाना कर दिया !!

बाँकी अदा से देखा मन हरण श्याम ने !

मन हरण श्याम ने सखी चितचोर श्याम ने !!

इस दीन दुनियाँ से मुझे बेगाना कर दिया !

बंशी बजा के श्याम ने दीवाना कर दिया !

अपनी निगाहे नाज से मस्ताना कर दिया !!

----------


## umabua

वाकई रूहानियत से भरपूर प्रविस्थियाँ हैं .

----------


## SUNIL1107

> वाकई रूहानियत से भरपूर प्रविस्थियाँ हैं .


धन्यबाद उमा जी

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छी पोस्ट्स है सुनील भाई.......... वाकई संग्रहणीय है............

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बहुत अच्छी पोस्ट्स है सुनील भाई.......... वाकई संग्रहणीय है............


 उत्साह वर्धन का बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद मित्र बेन टेन जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

करम कर मेरे हाल पर तू करीम ।
तेरा नाम रहमान है और रहीम ।
तू ही दोनों आलम का सुलतान है ।
जहाँ में नुमायाँ तेरी शान है ।
फना होने वाला है सब कारोबार ।
रहे नूर तेरा सदा आशकार ।
तू आशिक का हरदम मददगार है ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

दूध में मक्खन रहता है, पर मथने से ही निकलता है, वैसे ही जो ईश्वर को जानना चाहे वह उसका साधन - भजन (इबादत) करे ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

लोहा जब एक बार पारस को छूकर सोना हो जाता है, तब चाहे उसे मिटटी के भीतर रखो या कूड़े मैं फेंक दो । वह जहाँ रहेगा सोना ही रहेगा, लोहा न होगा । इसी प्रकार जो ईश्वरको पा चुका है, वह बस्ती में रहे चाहे जंगल में, उसको फिर दाग नहीं लग सकता ।

----------


## SUNIL1107

मनुष्य देखने में कोई रूपवान, कोई कुरूप, कोई साधू , कोई असाधु देख पड़ते है, परन्तु उन सबके भीतर एक ही ईश्वर विराजते है ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छे विचार हैं सुनील भाई जी।

----------


## SUNIL1107

राधे से रस ऊपजे, रस से रसना गाय । 

अरे कृष्णप्रियाजू लाड़ली, तुम मोपे रहियो सहाय ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

वृन्दावन बानिक बन्यो जहाँ भ्रमर करत गुंजार ।

अरी दुल्हिन प्यारी राधिका, अरे दूल्हा नन्दकुमार ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

वृन्दावन से वन नहीं, नन्दगाँव सो गाँव ।

बन्सीवट सो वट नहीं, कृष्ण नाम सो नाम ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

वृन्दावन के वृक्ष को मरम न जाने कोय । 

जहाँ डाल डाल और पात पे श्री राधे राधे होय ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

सब द्वारन को छाँड़ि के, अरे आयI तेरे द्वार ।

वृषभानु की लाड़ली, तू मेरी ओर निहार ॥

----------


## mantu007

*धन्यवाद मित्र.....पढ़कर अच्छा लगा ++++++*

----------


## SUNIL1107

धन्यबाद मित्र +नियामक जी सूत्र पर आने एवं उत्साहवर्धन के लिए

----------


## King mantoo

Bahut hi badia mere dost

----------


## SUNIL1107

> Bahut hi badia mere dost


धन्यबाद मित्र सूत्र भ्रमण हेतु एवं हिंदी में लिखने का प्रयास करें और भी प्रसन्नता होगी !

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्री राधे तू बडभागिनी कौन तपस्या कीन्ह !
तीन लोक कारन करुण सो तेरे आधीन !!

----------


## umabua

*नदी, पर्वत, गगन, बादल,हवा, पानी, ये जड़-चेतन!*
*तुम्हारी ही कृपा से हैं, ऐ लीलाधर! मुरलीमोहन !!*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *नदी, पर्वत, गगन, बादल,हवा, पानी, ये जड़-चेतन!*
> *तुम्हारी ही कृपा से हैं, ऐ लीलाधर! मुरलीमोहन !!*


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## SUNIL1107

चतुराई चूल्हे पड़ी, घूरे पड़ा अचार !

तुलसी राम भजन बिनु, चारों बरन चमार !!

अर्थात वह चतुराई चूल्हे में पड़ने योग्य है, जलने योग्य है, वह आचार-विचार शिष्टाचार कूड़े में पड़ने योग्य है ! यदि जीवन में एकमात्र राम, उन परम प्रभु का भजन नहीं है ! भजन के बिना चरों वर्ण केवल अस्थि-चर्म मात्र हैं ! मात्र शारीर के पोषक हैं कि यह तेरा है-यह मेरा है  ! एक परमात्मा की भक्ति ही सच्ची चतुराई है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्रभु जी मेरे अवगुन चित ना धरो
समदरसी है नाम तुम्हारो, नाम की लाज करो
प्रभु जी मेरे अवगुन चित ना धरो..

एक नदी एक नाला कहाय, मैल हो नीर भरो
गंगा में मिल कर दोनों, गंगा नाम परो
प्रभु जी मेरे अवगुन चित ना धरो..

काँटे और कलियाँ दोनों से, मधुबन रहे भरो
माली एक समान ही सीँचे, कर दे सबको हरो
प्रभु जी मेरे अवगुन चित ना धरो..

----------


## SUNIL1107

कबीरा गरब न कीजिये ऊँचे देखि अवास !

काल्हि पड़े भू लोटना ऊपर जामे घास !! 

संत कबीर कहते हैं -- आज नहीं तो कल, इस जमीन में लिटा दिए जाओगे, ऊपर घास जम जाएगी-- श्मशानों में घास ही तो जम रही है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

यह संसार कागज की पुडिया बूंद पड़े घुल जाना है !

यह संसार झाड़ और झांकड़ उलझ उलझ मर जाना है !! 

रहना नहीं देस बिराना है !

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्याम सुन्दर से जिसका सम्बन्ध है,
उसको हर घडी आनंद ही आनंद है।

झूठी ममता से करके किनारा,
लेके सच्चे प्रभु का सहारा,
जो उसी की राजा में रजामंद है,
उसको हर घडी आनंद ही आनंद है।

निंदा चुगली ना जिसको सुहावे,
बुरी सांगत की रंगत ना भावे,
जिस को सत्संग हर दम पसंद है,
उसको हर घडी आनंद ही आनंद है।

संत ऋषिओं की वाणी को मानो,
प्रेम भक्ति की महिमा को जानो,
जिसके हृदय में बाल मुकुंद है,
उसको हर घडी आनंद ही आनंद है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

तू टेढो तेरी टेढ़ी रे नज़रिया ।

मुकुट तेरो टेढो, लकुट तेरी टेढ़ी ।
टेढ़ी रे श्याम तेरे मुख की मुरलिया ॥

भैया तेरो टेढो, बाबा तेरो टेढो ।
टेढ़ी रे श्याम तेरी यसुदा मैया ॥

भक्त सब टेढ़े, भक्तानी सब टेढ़ी ।
सीधी रे श्याम तेरी  राधा गुजरिया ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

देना हो तो दीजिए जनम जनम का साथ ।
अब तो कृपा कर दीजिए, जनम जनम का साथ ।
मेरे सर पर रख बनवारी अपने दोनों यह हाथ ॥

देने वाले श्याम प्रभु से धन और दौलत क्या मांगे ।
श्याम प्रभु से मांगे तो फिर नाम और इज्ज़त क्या मांगे ।
मेरे जीवन में अब कर दे तू कृपा की बरसात ॥

श्याम तेरे चरणों की धूलि धन दौलत से महंगी है ।
एक नज़र कृपा की बाबा नाम इज्ज़त से महंगी है ।
मेरे दिल की तम्मना यही है, करूँ सेवा तेरी दिन रात ॥

झुलस रहें है गम की धुप में, प्यार की छईया कर दे तू ।
बिन माझी के नाव चले ना, अब पतवार पकड़ ले तू ।
मेरा रास्ता रौशन कर दे, छायी अन्धिआरी रात ॥

सुना है हमने शरणागत को अपने गले लगाते हो ।
ऐसा हमने क्या माँगा जो देने से घबराते हो ।
चाहे जैसे रख बनवारी, बस होती रहे मुलाक़ात ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

किशोरी कुछ ऐसा इंतजाम हो जाए
किशोरी कुछ ऐसा इंतजाम हो जाए।
जुबा पे राधा राधा राधा नाम हो जाए॥

जब गिरते हुए मैंने तेरे नाम लिया है।
तो गिरने ना दिया तूने, मुझे थाम लिया है॥

तुम अपने भक्तो पे कृपा करती हो, श्री राधे।
उनको अपने चरणों में जगह देती हो श्री राधे।
तुम्हारे चरणों में मेरा मुकाम हो जाए॥

मांगने वाले खाली ना लौटे, कितनी मिली खैरात ना पूछो।
उनकी कृपा तो उनकी कृपा है, उनकी कृपा की बात ना पूछो॥

ब्रज की रज में लोट कर, यमुना जल कर पान।
श्री राधा राधा रटते, या तन सों निकले प्राण॥

गर तुम ना करोगी तो कृपा कौन करेगा।
गर तुम ना सुनोगी तो मेरी कौन सुनेगा॥

डोलत फिरत मुख बोलत मैं राधे राधे, और जग जालन के ख्यालन से हट रे।
जागत, सोवत, पग जोवत में राधे राधे, रट राधे राधे त्याग उरते कपट रे॥

लाल बलबीर धर धीर रट राधे राधे, हरे कोटि बाधे रट राधे झटपट रे।
ऐ रे मन मेरे तू छोड़ के झमेले सब, रट राधे रट राधे राधे रट रे॥

श्री राधे इतनी कृपा तुम्हारी हम पे हो जाए।
किसी का नाम लूँ जुबा पे तुम्हारा नाम आये॥

वो दिन भी आये तेरे वृन्दावन आयें हम, तुम्हारे चरणों में अपने सर को झुकाएं हम।
ब्रज गलिओं में झूमे नाचे गायें हम, मेरी सारी उम्र वृन्दावन में तमाम हो जाए॥

वृन्दावन के वृक्ष को, मर्म ना जाने कोई।
डार डार और पात पात में, श्री श्री राधे राधे होए॥

अरमान मेरे दिल का मिटा क्यूँ नहीं देती, सरकार वृन्दावन में बुला क्यूँ नहीं लेती।
दीदार भी होता रहे हर वक्त बार बार, चरणों में अपने हमको बिठा क्यूँ नहीं लेती॥

श्री वृन्दावन वास मिले, अब यही हमारी आशा है।
यमुना तट छाव कुंजन की जहाँ रसिकों का वासा है॥

सेवा कुञ्ज मनोहर निधि वन, जहाँ इक रस बारो मासा है।
ललिता किशोर अब यह दिल बस, उस युगल रूप का प्यासा है॥

मैं तो आई वृन्दावन धाम किशोरी तेरे चरनन में।
किशोरी तेरे चरनन में, श्री राधे तेरे चरनन में॥

ब्रिज वृन्दावन की महारानी, मुक्ति भी यहाँ भारती पानी।
तेरे चन पड़े चारो धाम, किशोरी तेरे चरनन में॥

करो कृपा की कोर श्री राधे, दीन जजन की ओर श्री राधे।
मेरी विनती है आठो याम, किशोरी तेरे चरनन में॥

बांके ठाकुर की ठकुरानी, वृन्दावन जिन की रजधानी।
तेरे चरण दबवात श्याम, किशोरी तेरे चरनन में॥

मुझे बनो लो अपनी दासी, चाहत नित ही महल खवासी।
मुझे और ना जग से काम, किशोरी तेरे चरण में ॥

किशोरी इस से बड कर आरजू -ए-दिल नहीं कोई।
तुम्हारा नाम है बस दूसरा साहिल नहीं कोई।
तुम्हारी याद में मेरी सुबहो श्याम हो जाए॥

यह तो बता दो बरसाने वाली मैं कैसे तुम्हारी लगन छोड़ दूंगा।
तेरी दया पर यह जीवन है मेरा, मैं कैसे तुम्हारी शरण छोड़ दूंगा॥

ना पूछो किये मैंने अपराध क्या क्या, कही यह जमीन आसमा हिल ना जाये।
जब तक श्री राधा रानी शमा ना करोगी, मैं कैसे तुम्हारे चरण छोड़ दूंगा॥

बहुत ठोकरे खा चूका ज़िन्दगी में, तमन्ना तुम्हारे दीदार की है।
जब तक श्री राधा रानी दर्शा ना दोगी, मैं कैसे तुम्हारा भजन छोड़ दूंगा॥

तारो ना तारो मर्जी तुम्हारी, लेकिन मेरी आखरी बात सुन लो।
मुझ को श्री राधा रानी जो दर से हटाया, तुम्हारे ही दर पे मैं दम तोड़ दूंगा॥

मरना हो तो मैं मरू, श्री राधे के द्वार,
कभी तो लाडली पूछेगी, यह कौन पदीओ दरबार॥

आते बोलो, राधे राधे, जाते बोलो, राधे राधे।
उठते बोलो, राधे राधे, सोते बोलो, राधे राधे।
हस्ते बोलो, राधे राधे, रोते बोलो, राधे राधे॥

यह सूत्र आज एक वर्ष का हो गया ! अतः सभी भाई बहनों को राधे राधे

----------


## SUNIL1107

मेरे बांके बिहारी लाल, तू इतना ना करिओ श्रृंगार,
नज़र तोहे लग जाएगी।

तेरी सुरतिया पे मन मोरा अटका।
प्यारा लागे तेरा पीला पटका।
तेरी टेढ़ी मेढ़ी चाल, तू इतना ना करिओ श्रृंगार,
नज़र तोहे लग जाएगी॥


तेरी मुरलिया पे मन मेरा अटका।
प्यारा लागे तेरा नीला पटका।
तेरे घुँघर वाले बाल, तू इतना ना करिओ श्रृंगार,   
नज़र तोहे लग जाएगी॥

तेरी कमरिया पे मन मोरा अटका।
प्यारा लागे तेरा काला पटका।
तेरे गल में वैजयंती माल, तू इतना ना करिओ श्रृंगार,
नज़र तोहे लग जाएगी॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell::bell:

----------


## King mantoo

Sundar sutr Jo ishwar prem par adharit hai

Prem-bhakti binu mukti na hoi
naath kripa kari deejai soi

----------


## umabua

तेरे हाथों की चमत्कार  की बात ही क्या है माँ
मुझको तेरे क़दमों की मिट्टी भी दवा लगती  है

----------


## umabua

हो गये  जवान बच्चे बूढ़ी  हो रही है माँ 
बेचिराग आँखों में ख्वाब बो रही है माँ 

रोटी अपने हिस्से की, दे करके अपने बच्चों को 
सब्र का घूँट पिए, सो रही है माँ 

श्वास की मरीजा है फिर भी ठन्डे पानी से
इतनी सख्त सर्दी में कपडे धो रही है माँ 

गैर की शिकायत पर या किसी शरारत पर
मुझे पीट कर के, खुद ही रो रही है माँ 

(हे ईश्वर, हमारी माँओं को सदैव सुरक्षित और स्वस्थ रखना और हमें अपनी माँ की सेवा करने का
अवसर अवश्य देना)

----------


## SUNIL1107

> King mantoo 
> Re: रूहानियत
> 
> Sundar sutr Jo ishwar prem par adharit hai
> 
> Prem-bhakti binu mukti na hoi
> naath kripa kari deejai soi


मन्टू भैया सूत्र भ्रमण हेतु हार्दिक आभार (यार आप हिंदी का प्रयोग किया कीजिये न यह बहुत आसान है ) 



> umabua 
> Re: रूहानियत
> 
> हो गये जवान बच्चे बूढ़ी हो रही है माँ 
> बेचिराग आँखों में ख्वाब बो रही है माँ 
> 
> रोटी अपने हिस्से की, दे करके अपने बच्चों को 
> सब्र का घूँट पिए, सो रही है माँ 
> 
> ...


उमा जी सूत्र भ्रमण हेतु और मातृभक्ति से लवरेज कविता के योगदान हेतु भी आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया

----------


## SUNIL1107

आ लौट के आजा हनुमान, तुम्हे श्री राम बुलाते हैं।
जानकी के बसे तुममे प्राण, तुम्हे श्री राम बुलाते हैं॥

लंका जला के सब को हरा के तुम्ही खबर सिया की लाये।
पर्वत उठा के संजीवन ला के तुमने लखन जी बचाए।
हे बजरंगी बलवान, तुम्हे हम याद दिलाते हैं॥

पहले था रावण एक ही धरा पे, जिसको प्रभु ने संघारा।
तुमने सवारे थे काज सारे, प्रभु को दिया था सहारा।
जग में हे वीर सुजान सभी तेरे गुण गाते हैं॥

है धरम संकट में धर्म फिर से, अब खेल कलयुग ने खेले।
हैं लाखों रावण अब तो यहाँ पे, कब तक लड़े प्रभु अकेले।
जरा देख लगा के ध्यान, तुम्हे श्री राम बुलाते हैं॥

है राम जी बिन तेरे अधूरे, अंजनि माँ के प्यारे।
भक्तो के सपने करने को पूरे, आजा पवन के दुलारे।
करने जग का कल्याण, तुम्हे श्री राम बुलाते हैं॥

----------


## umabua

निसिदिन बरसत नैन हमारे।

सदा रहत पावस ऋतु हम पर, जबते स्याम सिधारे।।

अंजन थिर न रहत अँखियन में, कर कपोल भये कारे।

कंचुकि-पट सूखत नहिं कबहुँ, उर बिच बहत पनारे॥

आँसू सलिल भये पग थाके, बहे जात सित तारे।

'सूरदास' अब डूबत है ब्रज, काहे न लेत उबारे॥

----------


## King mantoo

बहुत ही बढिया संग्रह है

----------


## SUNIL1107

> निसिदिन बरसत नैन हमारे।
> 
> सदा रहत पावस ऋतु हम पर, जबते स्याम सिधारे।।
> 
> अंजन थिर न रहत अँखियन में, कर कपोल भये कारे।
> 
> कंचुकि-पट सूखत नहिं कबहुँ, उर बिच बहत पनारे॥
> 
> आँसू सलिल भये पग थाके, बहे जात सित तारे।
> ...


हृदय भाव विभोर कर दिया उमा जी बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बहुत ही बढिया संग्रह है


मंटू भाई आपने हमारे कहे की लाज रखी (हिंदी में लिखने की ) आपका भी बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

श्याम सुन्दर से जिसका सम्बन्ध है,
उसको हर घडी आनंद ही आनंद है।

झूठी ममता से करके किनारा,
लेके सच्चे प्रभु का सहारा,
जो उसी की रजा में रजामंद है,
उसको हर घडी आनंद ही आनंद है।

निंदा चुगली ना जिसको सुहावे,
बुरी सँगत की रंगत ना भावे,
जिस को सत्संग हर दम पसंद है,
उसको हर घडी आनंद ही आनंद है।

संत ऋषिओं की वाणी को मानो,
प्रेम भक्ति की महिमा को जानो,
जिसके हृदय में बाल मुकुंद है,
उसको हर घडी आनंद ही आनंद है।

----------


## SUNIL1107

हम को मन की शक्ति देना ,मन विजय करें 

दूसरो की जय से पहले ,ख़ुद को जय करें ..... 




भेद भाव अपने दिल से साफ कर सकें 

दोस्तों से भूल हो तो माफ़ कर सके....... 


झूठ से बचे रहें, सच का दम भरें.... 

दूसरो की जय से पहले ख़ुद को जय करें.... 

हमको मन की शक्ति देना ..... 




मुश्किलें पड़े तो हम पे, इतना कर्म कर 

साथ दें तो धर्म का चलें तो धर्म पर..... 


ख़ुद पर हौसला रहें बदी से न डरें.... 

दूसरो की जय से पहले ख़ुद को जय करें.... 

हमको मन की शक्ति देना ..... 

दूसरो की जय से पहले ख़ुद को जय करें.... 

हमको मन की शक्ति देना .....

----------


## SUNIL1107

लूट के ले गया दिल जिगर, संवारा जादूगर।
संवारा मेरा संवारा, संवारा मेरा संवारा॥

मैं तो गयी भरने को यमुना से पानी,
देख छबि नटखट की हुई मैं दीवानी,
उसने मारी जो तिरछी नज़र, संवारा जादूगर।

तान सुनी बांसुरी की सुध बुध मैं खोई,
भूल गयी लोकलाज बस तेरी मैं होई,
छोड़ के तुझ को जाऊं किधर, संवारा जादूगर।

बाँध ली रमण तुझ से आशा की लडियां,
हैं यही तमन्ना शेष जीवन की घडिया,
तेरे चरणों में जाए गुजर, संवारा जादूगर।

----------


## SUNIL1107

कोई लाख करे चतुराई, कर्म का लेख मिटे ना रे भाई ।
ज़रा समझो इसकी सच्चाई रे, कर्म का लेख मिटे ना रे भाई ॥

इस दुनिया में भाग्य के आगे चले ना किसी का उपाय ।
कागद हो तो सब कोई बांचे, कर्म ना बांचा जाए ।
इस दिन इसी किस्मत के कारण वन को गए थे रघुराई रे ॥

काहे मनवा धीरज खोता, काहे तू ना हक़ रोए ।
अपना सोचा कभी ना होता, भाग्य करे तो होए ।
चाहे हो राजा चाहे भिखारी, ठोकर सभी ने यहाँ खायी ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

मत कर तू अभिमान रे बंदे, जूठी तेरी शान रे ।
मत कर तू अभिमान ॥

तेरे जैसे लाखों आये, लाखों इस माटी ने खाए ।
रहा ना नाम निशान रे बंदे, मत कर तू अभिमान ॥

माया का अन्धकार निराला, बाहर उजला अन्दर काला ।
इस को तू पहचान रे बंदे, मत कर तू अभिमान ॥

तेरे पास हैं हीरे मोती, मेरे मन मंदिर में ज्योति ।
कौन हुआ धनवान रे बंदे, मत कर तू अभिमान ॥

----------


## umabua

बहुत बढ़िया प्रस्तुतियाँ हैं सुनील बाबू, धन्यवाद.

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बहुत बढ़िया प्रस्तुतियाँ हैं सुनील बाबू, धन्यवाद.


आपका स्वागत है उमा जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

प्यारे दरसन दीज्यो आय, तुम बिन रह्यो न जाय॥
जल बिन कमल, चंद बिन रजनी। ऐसे तुम देख्यां बिन सजनी॥
आकुल व्याकुल फिरूं रैन दिन, बिरह कलेजो खाय॥
दिवस न भूख, नींद नहिं रैना, मुख सूं कथत न आवै बैना॥
कहा कहूं कछु कहत न आवै, मिलकर तपत बुझाय॥
क्यूं तरसावो अंतरजामी, आय मिलो किरपाकर स्वामी॥
मीरां दासी जनम जनम की, पड़ी तुम्हारे पाय॥



शब्दार्थ :- रजनी =रात्रि। सजनी =दासी। कलेजो खाय = बिरह कलेजे को मरण जैसी पीड़ा पहुंचा रहा है। बैना = बचन। पाय =चरण।

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:......................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:.........................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:.............................:bell:

----------


## umabua

बसौ मोरे नैनन में नंदलाल।
मोहनि मूरति, सांवरी सूरति, नैना बने बिसाल।
मोर मुकुट, मकराकृत कंुडल, अस्र्ण तिलक दिये भाल।
अधर सुधारस मुरली राजति, उर बैजंती माल।
छुद्र घंटिका कटि तट सोभित, नूपुर सबद रसाल।
मीरां प्रभु संतन सुखदाई, भगत बछल गोपाल।

----------


## umabua

नहिं ऐसो जनम बारंबार।
का जानू कछु पुण्य प्रगटे, मानुसा अवतार।
बढ़त पल पल, घटत छिन छिन, जात न लागै बार।
बिरछ के ज्यों पात टूटे, बहुरि न लागै डार।
भौ सागर अति ज़ोर कहिए, अनंत ऊंडी धार।
राम नाम का बांध बेड़ा, उतर परले पार।
ज्ञान चौसर मंडी चोहटे, सरत पासा सार।
या दुनिया में रची बाज़ी, जीत भावें हार।
साधु, संत, महंत, ज्ञानी, चलत करत पुकार।
दास मीरां लाल गिरिधर, जींवणा दिन च्यार।

----------


## umabua

मेरे तो गिरिधर गोपाल दूसरौ न कोई।
जाके सिर मोर मुकुट मेरो पति सोई।।
छांड़ि दई कुल की कानि कहा करै कोई।
संतन ढिग बैठि बैठि लोक लाज खोई।
अंसुवन जल सींचि सींचि प्रेम बेलि बोई।
दधि मथि घृत काढ़ि लियौ डारि दई छोई।
भगत देखि राजी भइ, जगत देखि रोई।
दासी मीरा लाल गिरिधर तारो अब मोई।

----------


## umabua

भज मन चरण-कंवल अबिनासी।
जेताइ दीसै धरण-गगन बिच, तेताइ सब उठ जासी।
इस देही का गरब न करणा, माटी में मिल जासी।
यो संसार चहर की बाजी, सांझ पडयां, उठ जासी।
कहा भयो तीरथ ब्रत कीने, कहां लिए करवत कासी?
कहा भयो है भगवा पह्रयाँ, घर तज भये सन्यासी?
जोगी होइ जुगत नहि जाणी, उलट जनम फिर आसी।
अरज करौं अबला कर जोरे, स्याम तुम्हारी दासी।
'मीरां' के प्रभु गिरधर नागर, काटो जम की फाँसी।

----------


## umabua

या ब्रज में कछु देख्यो री टोना।
लै मटुकी सिर चली गुजरिया, 
आगे मिले बाबा नंदजी के छोना।
दधि को नाम बिसरि गयो प्यारी, 
लैलेहु री कोई स्याम सलोना।
वृंदावन की कुंज गलिन में, 
नेह लगाइ गयो मनमोहना।
मीरा के प्रभु गिरिधर नागर, 
सुंदर स्याम सुघर रस लोना।

----------


## SUNIL1107

मन आनन्दित हो गया उमा जी बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:................................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

बसौ मोरे नैनन में नंदलाल।

बहुत सुंदर पंक्तियाँ हैं उमा जी

----------


## SUNIL1107

//////////////////////////

----------


## SUNIL1107

...................../////////////...........................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मैया ! मैं नहिं माखन खायौ.
ख्याल परै ये सखा सबै मिलि, मेरे मुख लपटायौ.
देखि तुही सींके पर भाजन, ऊंचे धरि लटकायौ.
हौं जु कहत नान्हें कर अपने, मैं कैसे करि पायौ.
मुख दधि पोंछ, बुद्धि इक कीन्हीं, दोना पीठि दुरायौ.
डारि सोंटि, मुसकाइ जसोदा, स्यामहि कंठ लगायौ.
लाल बिनोद मोद मन मोह्यौ, भक्ति प्रताप दिखायौ.
'सूरदास' जसुमति कौ यह सुख, सिव बिरंचि नहिं पायौ.

माँ! मैं सच कहता हूँ, मैंने नहीं खाया मक्खन.
हाँ ख़याल आता है, अहबाब ने मिलकर बाहम,
था शरारत में मेरे मुंह पे लगाया मक्खन.
तुम ही ख़ुद देखो कि लटकाती हैं ऊंचाई पर,
मटकियाँ ग्वालनें, छींके पे जतन से रख कर,
अपने इन नन्हें से हाथों से बताओ तो भला,
कैसे मैं इतनी बलंदी पे पहोंच सकता हूँ.
कर लिया साफ़, लगा था जो दही होंटों पर,
और चालाकी से दोने को छुपाया पीछे.
फ़ेंक कर बेत, जशोदा ने खुशी से बढ़कर,
श्याम को सीने से लिपटा लिया बादीदए-तर.
'सूर' हासिल है जो इस वक़्त जशोदा को खुशी,
देवताओं ने भी सच पूछिए पायी न कभी.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मैया ! मोहिं दाऊ बहुत खिझायौ. 
मोसों कहत, मोल कौं लीन्हौं, तू जसुमति कब जायौ.
कहा करौं इहि रिसि के मारे, खेलन हौं नहिं जात.
पुनि-पुनि कहत, कौन है माता, को है तेरौ तात.
गोरे नन्द, जसोदा गोरी, तू कत स्यामल गात.
चुटकी दै-दै ग्वाल नचावत, हंसत, सबै मुसकात.
तू मोही कौं मारन सीखी,  दाउहिं कबहूँ न खीझै.
मोहन मुख रिस की यह बातैं, जसुमति सुनि-सुनि रीझै.
सुनहु कान्ह! बलभद्र चबाई, जनमत ही कौ धूत.
'सूर' स्याम मोहि गोधन की सौं, हौं माता तू पूत. 

माँ! मुझे करते हैं बलराम परीशान सदा.
कहते हैं मुझसे, तुझे मोल है ले आया गया.
बत्न से कब तू जशोदा के हुआ है पैदा.
क्या करूँ मैं कि इसी खफगी से आजिज़ आकर.
खेलने के लिए साथ उनके नहीं जा पाता.
पूछते रहते हैं रह-रह के बराबर मुझसे.
कौन अम्मा है तेरी, कौन है तेरा बाबा.
नन्द भी गोरे हैं, गोरी हैं जशोदा भी बहोत.
सांवला रंग तेरे जिस्म का फिर कैसे हुआ.
चुटकी ले-ले के सभी ग्वाल नचाते हैं मुझे.
हँसते हैं मुझपे, कि इसमें उन्हें आता है मज़ा.
तूने सीखा है फ़क़त मेरी पिटाई करना.
भाई पर क्यों नहीं आता कभी तुझको गुस्सा.
मुंह से मोहन के, ये खफगी भरी बातें सुनकर,
दिल जशोदा का, खुशी ऐसी मिली, झूम उठा.
प्यार से बेटे को लिपटा के जशोदा ने कहा.
गौर से श्याम सुनो, पूछो न बलभद्र है क्या.
जानते सब हैं कि पैदाइशी शैतान है वो,
बस इधर की है उधर बात लगाता फिरता.
'सूर' के श्याम! मैं गोधन की क़सम खाती हूँ,
मैं ही अम्मा हूँ तेरी, तू है मेरा ही बेटा.

----------


## satya_anveshi

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है, आकर के अच्छा लगा।

----------


## SUNIL1107

> मैया ! मोहिं दाऊ बहुत खिझायौ. 
> मोसों कहत, मोल कौं लीन्हौं, तू जसुमति कब जायौ.
> ..................................................  .........
> मैं ही अम्मा हूँ तेरी, तू है मेरा ही बेटा.


मैया मैं नहीं माखन खायो एवं मैया मोहे दाऊ बहुत खिजायौ 
बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुतियां आचार्य जी धन्यबाद सहित +++++++ और आभार

----------


## SUNIL1107

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है, आकर के अच्छा लगा।


आपका भी आभार मित्र बेन-टेन जी

----------


## umabua

तेरे प्रेम का रोग लगा ऐसा दिल तड़प तड़प के रोता है
तेरी याद के बिन कुछ याद नहीं
दिल जागता है ना सोता है
मेरे प्यारे का नाम श्रीकृष्णा
बृज के प्यारे का नाम श्रीकृष्णा

----------


## SUNIL1107

मेरे प्यारे का नाम श्रीकृष्णा
बृज के प्यारे का नाम श्रीकृष्णा

बहुत ही सुंदर पंक्तियाँ लिखीं हैं उमा जी धन्यबाद

----------


## SUNIL1107

दाता एक राम
दाता एक राम
दाता एक राम

दाता एक राम भिखारी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम भिखारी सारी दुनिया,
राम एक देवता पुजारी सारी दुनिया
पुजारी सारी दुनिया

द्वारे पे उसके जा के कोई भी पुकारता,
द्वारे पे उसके जा के कोई भी पुकारता
परम कृपा दे अपनी भव से उबारता
परम कृपा दे अपनी भव से उबारता
ऐसे दीनानाथ पे
ऐसे दीनानाथ पे बलिहारी सारी दुनिया
बलिहारी सारी दुनिया

दाता एक राम भिखारी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम

दो दिन का जीवन, प्राणी कर ले विचार तू
कर ले विचार तू
प्यारे प्रभु को अपने मन में निहार तू
प्यारे प्रभु को अपने मन में निहार तू
मन में निहार तू
बिना हरि नाम के
बिना हरि नाम के दुखियारी सारी दुनिया
दुखियारी सारी दुनिया

दाता एक राम भिखारी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम

नाम का प्रकाश जब अंदर जगाएगा
नाम का प्रकाश जब अंदर जगाएगा
प्यारे श्रीराम का तू दर्शन पाएगा
प्यारे श्रीराम का तू दर्शन पाएगा
ज्योति से जिसकी है
ज्योति से जिसकी है उजियारी सारी दुनिया
उजियारी सारी दुनिया

दाता एक राम भिखारी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम
दाता एक राम भिखारी सारी दुनिया
दाता एक राम
दाता एक राम
दाता एक राम

----------


## SUNIL1107

बड़ा नटखट हे रे कृष्ण कन्हैया 
का करे यशोदा मैया ....

ढूंढे री अँखियाँ उसे चहुँ और 
जाने कहाँ छुप गया नन्द किशोर 
उड़ गया ऐसे जैसे पुरवैया..
का करे यशोदा मैया ...

आ तोहे मैं गले से लगा लूँ 
लागे न किसी की नज़र मन मे छुपा लूँ 
धुप जगत है रे ममता है छैयाँ 
का करे यशोदा मैया..

मेरे जीवन का तू एक ही सपना
जो कोई देखे तोहे समझे वो अपना 
सब का है प्यारा, हो सब का प्यारा बंसी बजैया 
का करे यशोदा मैया..

----------


## SUNIL1107

हे रोम रोम में बसने वाले राम ।
जगत के स्वामी हे अंतर्यामी ।
मैं तुझसे क्या माँगू ॥



भेद तेरा कोई क्या पहचाने ।
जो तुझसा हो वो तुझे जाने ।
तेरे किये को हम क्या देवे ।
भले बुरे का नाम ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

बोलो बरसानेवाली की जय जय जय

श्याम प्यारे की जय
बंसीवारे की जय
बोलो पीत पटवारे की जय जय

मेरे प्यारे की जय
मेरी प्यारी की जय
गलबाँहें डाले छवि न्यारी की जय 

राधे रानी की जय जय
महारानी की जय
नटवारी की जय
बनवारी की जय 

राधे रानी की जय जय
महारानी की जय
बोलो बरसानेवाली की जय जय जय


राधे से रस ऊपजे, रस से रसना गाय । 

अरे कृष्णप्रियाजू लाड़ली, तुम मोपे रहियो सहाय ॥


राधे रानी की जय जय
महारानी की जय
वृष्भानु दुलारी की जय जय जय
बोलो कीरथि प्यारी की जय जय जय ??

बोलो बरसानेवाली की जय जय जय 

मेरे प्यारे की जय
मेरी प्यारी की जय
नटवारी की जय
बनवारी की जय 
गलबाँहें डाले छवि न्यारी की जय


वृन्दावन के वृक्ष को मरम न जाने कोय । 

जहाँ डाल डाल और पात पे श्री राधे राधे होय ॥ 


राधे रानी की जय जय
महारानी की जय
बोलो बरसानेवाली की जय जय जय

एक चंचल एक भोली भाली की जय 
राधे रानी की जय जय
महारानी की जय


वृन्दावन बानिक बन्यो जहाँ भ्रमर करत गुंजार ।

अरी दुल्हिन प्यारी राधिका, अरे दूल्हा नन्दकुमार ॥


राधे रानी की जय जय
महारानी की जय
 नटवारी की जय
बनवारी की जय 
एक चंचल एक भोली भाली की जय


वृन्दावन से वन नहीं, नन्दगाँव सो गाँव ।

बन्सीवट सो वट नहीं, कृष्ण नाम सो नाम ॥ 


बन्सीवारे की जय
बन्सीवारे की जय 
बोलो पीतपटवारे की जय जय जय 
राधे रानी की जय जय
महारानी की जय



राधे मेरी स्वामिनी मैं राधे की दास ।

जनम जनम मोहे दीजियो श्री वृन्दावन वास ॥



सब द्वारन को छाँड़ि के, अरे आयी तेरे द्वार ।

वृषभभानु की लाड़ली, तू मेरी ओर निहार ॥



राधे रानी की जय जय
महारानी की जय

जय हो  !

बोलो वृन्दावन की जय ।  ?
अलबेली सरकार की जय ।
बोलो श्री वृन्दावन बिहारी लाल की जय ॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

......................:bell::bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

हे राघव जिस प्रकार लोभी व्यक्ति को पैसा प्रिय होता है और कामी व्यक्ति को नारी प्यारी लगती है, बस मेरे राघव इसी तरह की प्रीत तुमसे हमारी हो जाये नाथ बस इतनी सी कृपा कर दीजिये !

----------


## SUNIL1107

कोई  लाख  करे  चतुराई  कर्म  का  लेख  मिटे  न  रे  भाई 

कर्म  का  लेख  मिटे  न  रे  भाई 

ज़रा  समजो  इसकी  सचाई  रे  करम  का  लेख  मिटे  न  रे  भाई 

इस  दुनिया  में  भाग्य  के  आगे  चलना  किसी  का  उपाय 

कागद  हो  तो  सब  कोई  बांचे  करम  न  बांचा  जाई

एक  दिन  इसी  किस्मत  के  कारन  बनको  गए  थे  रघु  राइ  रे 

करम  का  लेख  मिटे  न  रे  भाई 




कहे  मनवा  धीरज  खोता  कहे  तू  नाहक  रोये 

अपना  सोचा  कभी  नहीं  होता  भाग्य  करे  तो  होई 

चाहे  हो  राजा  चाहे  भिखारी  ठोकर  सभी  ने  यहाँ  खाई  रे 

करम  का  लेख  मिटे  न  रे  भाई

----------


## SUNIL1107

मेरे उठे कलेजे पीड़ सखी, वृन्दावन जाउंगी।
बाजे मुरली यमुना तीर सखी, वृन्दावन जाउंगी॥

श्याम सलोनी सूरत की दीवानी हो गई।
सखी, कैसे पाऊं धीर, वृन्दावन जाउंगी॥

नैन लगे घिरीधर से, मैं तो पागल हो गयी।
अब कैसे दिखाऊं दिल चीर, सखी वृन्दावन जाउंगी॥

छूट गया मेरा भोजन पानी, श्याम की याद में।
दुनिया से भई फ़कीर सखी, वृन्दावन जाउंगी॥

वृन्दावन जाउंगी सखी, बरसाना जाउंगी,
बरसाना जाउंगी सखी, गोवर्धन जाउंगी,
गोवर्धन जाउंगी सखी, राधा कुण्ड नहाउंगी,
राधा कुण्ड नहाउंगी सखी, योगन बन जाउंगी,
योगन बन जाउंगी सखी, गिरिधर गुण गाऊँगी,
मेरे उठे कलेजे पीड़ सखी, वृन्दावन जाउंगी॥

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:......................................:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:.............................:bell::bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell::bell:......................................  .......:bell:

----------


## SUNIL1107

:bell:............................................  .............:bell:

----------


## Aeolian

सुन्दर संकलन ...

----------

